# coffee gadgets...



## kugino

i received a Technivorm KBT-741 coffee brewer from my buddy a few weeks back as a gift and simply love it! With my mazzer mini grinder and home-roasted beans, i'm very happy with the quality of my coffee in the morning (and evening)...any other coffee gadget geeks around here? share your stuff...


----------



## JadeEast

I've got a few my favorites are the bodum vacuum pot because it's super kewl.
http://www.caffevita.com/shop/index....products_id=65

 and a couple of little Vietnamese coffee makers.

http://www.quickspice.com/cgi-bin/So...html?E+scstore

 but the stainless moka pot gets me to work on time.


----------



## jeremynwolf

I've tried a number of them, but the hands down winner for me is a the Aeropress:
http://www.aerobie.com/Products/aeropress_story.htm
 Despite the oddity of it's being made by a company famous for its orange flying rings, this coffee maker is unbreakable, easy to clean, incredibly fast, and unbeatable (IMHO) in terms of the coffee that comes out. It brews an incredibly strong, concentrated "shot," so what you get is sort of like an americano (you add water after brewing about two ounces of concentrate), but smoother, and not technically espresso.


----------



## sugarinthegourd

I'm going to have to try that Aeropress! Never heard of it, but the reviews are great.


----------



## Agent Kang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sugarinthegourd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to have to try that Aeropress! Never heard of it, but the reviews are great._

 

x2.

 Thanks for the link!


----------



## Daveze

Massive Presso fan here.

 I also have a La Pavoni Europiccola (except chrome instead of the oh-so-sexy brass) but it doesn't cop as much usage as I'd like...

 On grinding duty is the lowly but dutiful Sunbeam EM0480.

 Also on hand are a number of moka pots, french presses and a crappy Breville. I'm quite intrigued by the Aeropress, I've heard some very good opinions of it, its sweetly cheap too. Coffee and bass guitars have been my primary vices in life but headphones and home audio are making strong moves towards similar titles.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daveze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Massive Presso fan here.

 I also have a La Pavoni Europiccola (except chrome instead of the oh-so-sexy brass) but it doesn't cop as much usage as I'd like...

 On grinding duty is the lowly but dutiful Sunbeam EM0480.

 Also on hand are a number of moka pots, french presses and a crappy Breville. I'm quite intrigued by the Aeropress, I've heard some very good opinions of it, its sweetly cheap too. Coffee and bass guitars have been my primary vices in life but headphones and home audio are making strong moves towards similar titles._

 

that's a mighty fine la pavoni you've got there...one of these days i'll get a nice used one. i have a francis francis that my wife wanted to get b/c of how it looks...but alas, it pulls a good shot maybe 1/3 times. part of it is the barista, part of it is the machine...the beans are faultless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just saw the movie of the presso on their website and...well, that crema on the espresso scares me


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremynwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried a number of them, but the hands down winner for me is a the Aeropress:
http://www.aerobie.com/Products/aeropress_story.htm
 Despite the oddity of it's being made by a company famous for its orange flying rings, this coffee maker is unbreakable, easy to clean, incredibly fast, and unbeatable (IMHO) in terms of the coffee that comes out. It brews an incredibly strong, concentrated "shot," so what you get is sort of like an americano (you add water after brewing about two ounces of concentrate), but smoother, and not technically espresso._

 

i've never tried it and for $25 it might be a worthwhile purchase, if only to see what the hubbub is about...

 but a lot of their methodology goes against the "standards" of properly brewed coffee - temp. of water b/n 195-202 F, extraction time of around 4 minutes, etc. 20 seconds seems way too short...and what you're getting isn't an espresso "shot" by any means...it's concentrated, but certainly not espresso in the true sense. however, it may taste good...i've not tried it yet so can't comment on the taste...just commenting on what i've read so far...


----------



## jeremynwolf

Yeah, the methodology is unorthodox, and I had my doubts at first as well, but it's cheap, so I figured I might as well try it. What I've found is that it makes an excellent cup of coffee (though I do tend to brew a little hotter than they recommend), but it uses more beans/cup than most makers would. That's fine for me, as I live alone and it's an excellent one cup solution, and still more efficient than brewing too much and throwing some away. While it claims to be able to make up to four cups at a time, I don't really like the brew for more than one, as in order to use enough grounds, it's difficult to fit enough water. 

 In fact, I have two of them, so that when my girlfriend stays over, we can brew two cups separately. This definitely results in better coffee than brewing two cups at once in one Aeropress. 

 As far as the short brew time, they claim it's the pressure that allows it to work. I'm neither an engineer nor a true coffee expert, but I've tried most of the ways that are supposed to allow you to brew a small amount of good, strong coffee, and the coffee coming out of the Aeropress tastes good to me.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremynwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the methodology is unorthodox, and I had my doubts at first as well, but it's cheap, so I figured I might as well try it. What I've found is that it makes an excellent cup of coffee (though I do tend to brew a little hotter than they recommend), but it uses more beans/cup than most makers would. That's fine for me, as I live alone and it's an excellent one cup solution, and still more efficient than brewing too much and throwing some away. While it claims to be able to make up to four cups at a time, I don't really like the brew for more than one, as in order to use enough grounds, it's difficult to fit enough water. 

 In fact, I have two of them, so that when my girlfriend stays over, we can brew two cups separately. This definitely results in better coffee than brewing two cups at once in one Aeropress. 

 As far as the short brew time, they claim it's the pressure that allows it to work. I'm neither an engineer nor a true coffee expert, but I've tried most of the ways that are supposed to allow you to brew a small amount of good, strong coffee, and the coffee coming out of the Aeropress tastes good to me._

 

i'm going to pick one up tomorrow


----------



## Bob_McBob

Hottop Roaster - Fresh roasted coffee beans, need I say more?
Yama Vacuum Brewer - Makes a ridiculously clean-tasting cup that is very different from French press coffee. Plus, it's damn fun watching the water go up and coffee go down.
Bialetti Brikka - The only moka pot that brews with enough pressure to produce crema. See photo and video. The 2 cup version is the one to get.

 I also have a Solis Maestro grinder as well as various French presses. Nothing special there.


----------



## Daveze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's a mighty fine la pavoni you've got there...one of these days i'll get a nice used one. i have a francis francis that my wife wanted to get b/c of how it looks...but alas, it pulls a good shot maybe 1/3 times. part of it is the barista, part of it is the machine...the beans are faultless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just saw the movie of the presso on their website and...well, that crema on the espresso scares me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, the La Pavoni's look the part, they're just a fiddly sod to get used to.

 Same applies to the Presso, that video is a pretty bad example of how to pull a shot. This one is a much better [and more amusing] example.

 Bob, which control version do you have? I've been pretty tempted by the home roasting process, I just have difficulty with the prospect of dedicating hours from the already scarce Saturdays towards something I can conveniently order from the internet.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daveze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bob, which control version do you have? I've been pretty tempted by the home roasting process, I just have difficulty with the prospect of dedicating hours from the already scarce Saturdays towards something I can conveniently order from the internet._

 

I have the analog model. The "digital" one is not really worth the extra money. The new programmable one is a very nice option if you're interested in the finer points of roasting, like adjusting roast profiles and such, but it is pretty expensive.

 With the analog one, I pre-heat it, toss in a measure of beans, keep an eye on it for 15 minutes to make sure it doesn't catch fire, and eject the beans when they're at my preferred roast level. You can do 250-300g at once, depending on the coffee. I roast a couple of batches per week, and each batch is maybe 10 minutes of work if you do something else while keeping an eye on the roaster.

 Green coffee is so much cheaper than roasted that you can drink practically anything you want and still end up paying less than for pre-roasted (especially from a nice place).


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremynwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried a number of them, but the hands down winner for me is a the Aeropress:
http://www.aerobie.com/Products/aeropress_story.htm_

 

I have been playing with one of these for a little less than a week. 
 It can make a nice “Americano” type drink.
 Just finished a cup based on Yemen Mocca Sanani (from Doubleshot Coffee), that really brought out the smooth characteristics of the this origin. 
 Novel toy, but not likely to stop someone from going to an (prosumer) espresso machine. 

 For what it is worth here is a good deal on a grinder, that is espresso capable:

http://sovranastore.com/esgrin.html


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Back when I could drink coffee, I used a Yama Vacuum Brewer, with fresh roasted beans from either a local micro roaster, or online source.

 For Espresso I used a Saeco Via Veneto espresso machine, it has the same Ulka pump as the much more expensive Rancilio Sylvia I have the older model with out the stupid pressurized portafilter and frother attachment.

 Also enjoyable is Turkish coffee with cardamom, to brew it you'll need an Ibrik pot, and a grinder that grind really fine. Natasha's cafe sells a good Turkish blend.


----------



## drp

Also have and love the Technivorm, pared with a Rancilio Rocky grinder. Makes an excellent cup. Weekday mornings are rushed but on weekend mornings, coffee service is more of a ritual. Good coffee; good music. Ahhhh!

 Oh kewl; the Aeropress. I have three of them; one for home, one for the office, and one that goes to the fishing camp with a little water burner. It makes the smoothest (sometimes almost too smooth) cup.

 I use the tea water tap from the office coffee machine. We recently picked up a 5 gal water bubbler with hot and cold taps for home water. It's wicked convenient to just grind into the little filtered chamber, fill from the tap, stir, and then press.

 I still swoon over the Rancilio Silva when I visit the local bean house. Supposed to be a very nice entry level espresso maker. Have yet to graduate to that level.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I still swoon over the Rancilio Silva when I visit the local bean house. Supposed to be a very nice entry level espresso maker. Have yet to graduate to that level._

 

O so do I even though I don't drink coffee anymore, an even nicer machine to drool about, the Pasquini Livia


----------



## drp

Oh man, the pressure gauge; the switches and levers. Thing of beauty!

 It almost looks like it needs to be on spiked feet, no?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_O so do I even though I don't drink coffee anymore, an even nicer machine to drool about, the Pasquini Livia



_


----------



## mrwinick

Love my Technivorm. One thing to try--keep the drip valve closed until all of the grounds are soaked. Stir the grounds and make sure everything is uniformly soaked, then open the drip valve and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Absorbine_Sr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also enjoyable is Turkish coffee with cardamom, to brew it you'll need an Ibrik pot, and a grinder that grind really fine. Natasha's cafe sells a good Turkish blend._

 

Thanks for the links - I ordered a half-pound of Turkish coffee and a dented (discounted) Ibrik to give it a try.

 A_Sr.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Absorbine_Sr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the links - I ordered a half-pound of Turkish coffee and a dented (discounted) Ibrik to give it a try.

 A_Sr._

 

Cool hope you enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I first had some at a Turkish Restaurant, then I searched the web on how to make my own. Just be sure to read the directions on Natasha's site or this site is helpful too.


----------



## Born2bwire

I just use my Bodum French Press and grinder. Mmmmm....


----------



## Absorbine_Sr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool hope you enjoy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I first had some at a Turkish Restaurant, then I searched the web on how to make my own. Just be sure to read the directions on Natasha's site or this site is helpful too._

 

Well, the ibrik and coffee arrived on Thursday, and I made my first attempt at it that night. It will require some practice to get everything just right, but the first cup surprised me. Not overly strong, very smooth, with a bright yet full bodied, mildly sweet flavor. I took the recommendations from Natasha's and several other sites and sipped slowly, enjoying the flavor. Well worth the money spent.

 A_Sr.


----------



## Abouna

I've been using this for the past 1.5 years, Quick Mill Vetrano Rotary:






 With a Macap M4 Stepless






 I get a lot of company so I needs my coffee gear!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Absorbine_Sr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the ibrik and coffee arrived on Thursday, and I made my first attempt at it that night. It will require some practice to get everything just right, but the first cup surprised me. Not overly strong, very smooth, with a bright yet full bodied, mildly sweet flavor. I took the recommendations from Natasha's and several other sites and sipped slowly, enjoying the flavor. Well worth the money spent.

 A_Sr._

 

I'm glade you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 funny with all the technology and all the coffee gadgets out there, how one of the very first brewing methods can still make a dam good cup.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Abouna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using this for the past 1.5 years, Quick Mill Vetrano Rotary:


 With a Macap M4 Stepless

 I get a lot of company so I needs my coffee gear!_

 

Nice setup


----------



## kugino

i picked up an aeropress the other day and have used it twice with pretty good results. it's not as clean as people have said (clean in terms of the mess it creates), although much cleaner than other french press alternatives. 

 sweetmarias.com has a detailed step-by-step on using this gadget...and it does make a clean cup. i'm using it at the office where it's a much better alternative to spending $2 on a cup of awful sbux.


----------



## Drag0n

I wonder if maybe a special ac cord from Synergistic Research would help?
 Maybe a Cardas AC cord will make a smoother cup?
 MIT might make it muddy, and silver too harsh i would imagine.


----------



## jeremynwolf

At what stage are you getting a mess? I find that after I push out the "puck" of grounds that's left after pressing, a quick rinse and wipe down is all that's required.


----------



## gshan

Nothing high tech here...I pour boiling water through a small, hand-held fine mesh strainer. Seems to work okay. Maybe a minute or two to make a cup. Quick clean up. Maybe I'm missing out on something


----------



## Absorbine_Sr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gshan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing high tech here...I pour boiling water through a small, hand-held fine mesh strainer. Seems to work okay. Maybe a minute or two to make a cup. Quick clean up. Maybe I'm missing out on something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Nope, it's just like headphones - if it's good for you then that's all that counts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A_Sr.


----------



## fatcat28037

This is cool, had it for 4 years. My favorite coffee tool is a wood scoop I
 Bought at the Ann Arbor crafe show in 1993.


----------



## JakeMMX

All you need is a nice conical burr grinder and a French Press. I have tried many, many coffee gagets, but I always go back to the (bodum) French Press


----------



## Sisyphos

I'm also a very satisfied Aeropress user. 

 I use it with a Solis burr grinder and with a grind that's a bit finer than for drip coffee but not as fine as espresso and I get great results following the Aeropress instructions ... especially with nice some Guatemala Antigua from my local roaster.

 What I like most about the Aeropress is that it's such a simple device but allows you to produce a great cup of coffee nonetheless. 
 Although I would also like to have a nice espresso machine it just shows that you don't need to spend thousands to drink good coffee ...


----------



## Kirosia

I'm planning to get a Maestro Plus (refurb) once I return my recently bought Capresso Infinity. (It leaves too many grounds in the burr chamber) Still haven't decided on which method to use, french press or Aero. For those of you who've tried both, which do you like better?


----------



## jules650

Not exactly a gear question:

 I'm slowly working my way up from the cheaper (Tescos) pre-ground coffee for my french press to find a reasonably priced good cup of coffee at home. Where do UK coffee-fiers get their beans from?


----------



## Daveze

Can't speak from experience but I've heard a few good reports for Hasbean.

 For the Aussies: I am currently infatuated with CoffeeHit's offerings.

 As soon work gives me some time to scratch myself, I'm going to pick up some seals for the Europiccola, soon I'll be cooking with...slightly cooler water than current.

 My old man recently purchased a Presso for his work. The craze is catching on...


----------



## krmathis

I love my Bodum Chambord press coffee maker.
 The press can, dark roasted coffee, and some hot water. That's all I need for a taste of heaven.


----------



## SiBurning

chemex & melitta manual

 Too hard to clean a french press--grinds end up all over the floor.

 One odd thing about the chemex coffee... it's so "clean" due to that lab-grade filter paper that it took over 100 pots just rinsing it with hot water to get as (barely) noticeably dingy as 2 pots in my drip using regular filters. It really does filter out all the oils. Definitely not for everyone's taste, or mine always, so I use the melitta as a backup. Only wish it had a metal or glass filter basket, not plastic.


----------



## Lazarus Short

Amazing gear, guys. I boil coffee in a narrow saucepan, and gravity filter. I have a [French] french press, but I only use it when I am in a hurry, as it is a lot of trouble to clean. I think I will buy an aeropress - a good excuse to cruise out to Lawrence anyway. The website listed no outlets here in Cowtown.

 Laz


----------



## kugino

i've recently been looking at hand burr grinders. the ones from Zassenhaus are especially good-looking...methinks another hobby might be at hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a manual burr grinder i keep in my office with my aeropress, but it's not as nice as these Zassenhaus ones. there's a nice collection of antique manual burr grinders that show up on ebay quite often...


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gshan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing high tech here...I pour boiling water through a small, hand-held fine mesh strainer. Seems to work okay. Maybe a minute or two to make a cup. Quick clean up. Maybe I'm missing out on something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

gshan, the only comment i would make about this method is that the grounds are not fully-extracted, so you lose a lot of the oils and other compounds that make for a really good cup of coffee. even without a french press, if you pour your hot water into the grounds, stir it, and let it steep for 4 minutes prior to straining it, i think your cup will be that much better! my 2 cents


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've recently been looking at hand burr grinders. the ones from Zassenhaus are especially good-looking...methinks another hobby might be at hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a manual burr grinder i keep in my office with my aeropress, but it's not as nice as these Zassenhaus ones. there's a nice collection of antique manual burr grinders that show up on ebay quite often...




_

 

You can get zass from sweetmarias, but they only get a few shipments every now and then. (I was emailing them a few weeks ago before I decided to get an automatic grinder) Sadly, the newer grinders aren't comparable in quality to the originals...

 BTW, how's the aeropress? I've been reading up on it, I'm still not sure if I want it or a french press. Supposedly you need a polyester filter to keep most of the coffee oils intact. (and I don't know where to get any)


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 BTW, how's the aeropress? I've been reading up on it, I'm still not sure if I want it or a french press. Supposedly you need a polyester filter to keep most of the coffee oils intact. (and I don't know where to get any)_

 

Check out the reviews at Coffee Geek, it's pretty much the head-fi of the coffee world.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out the reviews at Coffee Geek, it's pretty much the head-fi of the coffee world._

 

Thanks, but I've already been there. (been reading LOTS of threads in the past months)


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get zass from sweetmarias, but they only get a few shipments every now and then. (I was emailing them a few weeks ago before I decided to get an automatic grinder) Sadly, the newer grinders aren't comparable in quality to the originals...

 BTW, how's the aeropress? I've been reading up on it, I'm still not sure if I want it or a french press. Supposedly you need a polyester filter to keep most of the coffee oils intact. (and I don't know where to get any)_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out the reviews at Coffee Geek, it's pretty much the head-fi of the coffee world._

 

kirosia, the aeropress is not bad. the thing i like about it is that you can vary the strength of your coffee by how much water you put in after the extraction. it's not a bad piece of equipment.

 however, if you have to choose between one or the other, i'd still go the french press route. it's still THE best way to make a great cup of coffee, IMO.


----------



## immtbiker

Krups coffee grinder (Ethiopia Sidamo, or Sumatra) with whole beans, and either Bodum 2 cup or separate 4 cup French Press, boiled water that has been filtered through refrigerator filter, or a 5 year old Mr. Coffee to make 4 cups of expresso (which to me is one serving).

 Yum!


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_however, if you have to choose between one or the other, i'd still go the french press route. it's still THE best way to make a great cup of coffee, IMO._

 

Thanks, I've been leading towards the french press. If you don't mind me asking, how's the cleanup? I hear that it's the biggest annoyance with the press.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I've been leading towards the french press. If you don't mind me asking, how's the cleanup? I hear that it's the biggest annoyance with the press._

 

it's really not too bad. dump the grounds into the trash or down the sink (if you have a compactor)...or better yet, add it to your compost. then it's just a light rinsing with some soap. the screen gets grounds caught in b/n the various parts so just make sure you lift the screen away to loosen the grounds.

 i completely take apart the screen filter portion probably once every 10 or so uses to give it a good washing...it really isn't too bad.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I've been leading towards the french press. If you don't mind me asking, how's the cleanup? I hear that it's the biggest annoyance with the press._

 

Like Kugino said, it's a snap. You dump out the grounds and rinse it out. The filter is only three pieces and it takes about 30 seconds to rinse the whole thing. I run the french press through the dish washer when ever I run a wash and that's it. Much nicer than other brewers because with those you really can't clean out everything with soap and water very easily.

 Brewing is a simple process too. I put the water on for the boil. Once it boils I take it off, fill up the french press and start my grinder. I then pour out the water from the press into my cup to preheat that and pour the grinds into the press when they're ready. Pour in the rest of the hot water, stir with chopsticks, wait 3:30, press, and pour. It seems like a bit of doing to find the right time to hold the water off from the boil before adding it to the grinds, the size of the grind, and the brewing time. But really, just going through the routine is the right pacing for the correct water temp and my grinder has a timer so I know that I get the correct measure each time. For the brew time, that's easily tuned by how the coffee tastes. Three minutes was too acidic so I've lengthened the brew time.


----------



## immtbiker

A tablespoon to remove the grinds (without and water) into the garbage, makes it smell good until you take out the trash.
 I take my press and fill it with soapy water and then I move the plunger up and down three times and rinse with fresh water. 


 It's easier than my expresso maker.


----------



## RobR

My daily wake-up call, I could not survive without it


----------



## Kirosia

Thanks guys, I think I may get myself a 4-cup press. I do have one more question, does the french press method retain a lot of heat? I really like coffee hot.


----------



## rb67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys, I think I may get myself a 4-cup press. I do have one more question, does the french press method retain a lot of heat? I really like coffee hot._

 

The normal french press is ok in retaining heat. If you really want it piping hot, get an insulated French press. Frieling is one that comes to mind. Very well built. I'm sure there are others too.


----------



## jules650

Anyone tried the Bodum polyfilter? I do clean my cafetiere's filter every 10-15 uses and there's quite a lot of muck under there. The idea of a one piece filter is quite tempting.

http://www.bodum.com/b2c/index.asp?f...=1901&id=V2012

 edit: It says that it's for the plastic coffeemakers. Darnit.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


 The normal french press is ok in retaining heat. If you really want it piping hot, get an insulated French press. Frieling is one that comes to mind. Very well built. I'm sure there are others too. 
 

 I'm considering the Bodum Columbia 3-cup, kinda small (there's no 4) but the reviews are good. The Frieling is too rich for my blood. 

 I just the want the coffee hot enough so that when I decant it into my thermos, there isn't significant end cool down.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm considering the Bodum Columbia 3-cup, kinda small (there's no 4) but the reviews are good. The Frieling is too rich for my blood. 

 I just the want the coffee hot enough so that when I decant it into my thermos, there isn't significant end cool down._

 

I use a Swiss Gold French Press, I don't think there manufactured anymore, but it retained the heat pretty good. The key to keeping the coffee hot

 - Use a thermometer, you want your water 190-200 degrees. (I usually start with a little hotter then 200)

 - Pour some water into the carafe swirl it around for a minute to heat it up, discard the water. 

 - Put in the coffee, add your water to brew, let it steep to your desired strength. I usually go about 3 minutes, the first minute in I stir with a chopstick or long spoon.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried the Bodum polyfilter? I do clean my cafetiere's filter every 10-15 uses and there's quite a lot of muck under there. The idea of a one piece filter is quite tempting.

http://www.bodum.com/b2c/index.asp?f...=1901&id=V2012

 edit: It says that it's for the plastic coffeemakers. Darnit._

 

You should contact Sweetmaria's and see if the Swiss Gold filter is still available, it was a once piece filter, I have on on my French Press and wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Daveze

Pre-heating things is the best way to keep them hot. Use of the Presso has taught me this well, almost everything gets a good dousing with boiling water before the process starts.

 If you do similar, you should find it remains plenty hot: pour some of the kettle into the coffee, some into your thermos.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm considering the Bodum Columbia 3-cup, kinda small (there's no 4) but the reviews are good. The Frieling is too rich for my blood. 

 I just the want the coffee hot enough so that when I decant it into my thermos, there isn't significant end cool down._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use a Swiss Gold French Press, I don't think there manufactured anymore, but it retained the heat pretty good. The key to keeping the coffee hot

 - Use a thermometer, you want your water 190-200 degrees. (I usually start with a little hotter then 200)

 - Pour some water into the carafe swirl it around for a minute to heat it up, discard the water. 

 - Put in the coffee, add your water to brew, let it steep to your desired strength. I usually go about 3 minutes, the first minute in I stir with a chopstick or long spoon.



 You should contact Sweetmaria's and see if the Swiss Gold filter is still available, it was a once piece filter, I have on on my French Press and wouldn't use anything else._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daveze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pre-heating things is the best way to keep them hot. Use of the Presso has taught me this well, almost everything gets a good dousing with boiling water before the process starts.

 If you do similar, you should find it remains plenty hot: pour some of the kettle into the coffee, some into your thermos._

 

kirosia, these are both very good instructions. your french press will make much hotter coffee than any home brewer (except the technivorm and newco brewers that get the water to the right temp.). if you pre-heat your press and thermos (and mug), your coffee will be very hot - much hotter than you can stand


----------



## immtbiker

I have found that ceramics tend to hold temperature quite well.

 If you take hot coffee out of a French Press and pour it into a ceramic mug from the cupboard, you instantly lose some heat.

 I have found it helpful to pour hot water from the sink into my ceramic mug while I'm waiting for the coffee to be prepared.

 I also do this (actually, the opposite, for ice cream and iced Cafe Americanos). I place the bowl or my cold coffee cup in the freezer for 5 minutes before putting in ice cream or iced coffee (don't want it watered down with too many ice cubes).


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have found that ceramics tend to hold temperature quite well.

 If you take hot coffee out of a French Press and pour it into a ceramic mug from the cupboard, you instantly lose some heat.

 I have found it helpful to pour hot water from the sink into my ceramic mug while I'm waiting for the coffee to be prepared.

 I also do this (actually, the opposite, for ice cream and iced Cafe Americanos). I place the bowl or my cold coffee cup in the freezer for 5 minutes before putting in ice cream or iced coffee (don't want it watered down with too many ice cubes)._

 

Heh I forgot to put that in my instructions above, I always warm my mugs also. When I pour water into the French Press, I pour it into the mugs as well. I leave it in the mugs till right before I'm ready to pour the first cup. 

 I also do the same thing with the espresso cups, I pull a blank shot to warm up the portafilter and cup.


----------



## immtbiker

RobR,
 You gotta link to your "wake-up call" machinery? It looks awesome and I can't make out the model.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kirosia, these are both very good instructions. your french press will make much hotter coffee than any home brewer (except the technivorm and newco brewers that get the water to the right temp.). if you pre-heat your press and thermos (and mug), your coffee will be very hot - much hotter than you can stand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I may still get the Columbia just for the (from what I hear) easier cleanup. When I make drip, I pre-heat pretty much everything but the stirring spoon, and it's not hot enough. I did buy a thermometer, but I could only find the cheap one with an analog face. Now all I need to do is stop being a punk and order the damn grinder (SMP) and press. (beans will come later)


----------



## immtbiker

Yeah, stop being a punk and support your unlocal volcanic island! They need love too.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may still get the Columbia just for the (from what I hear) easier cleanup. When I make drip, I pre-heat pretty much everything but the stirring spoon, and it's not hot enough. I did buy a thermometer, but I could only find the cheap one with an analog face. Now all I need to do is stop being a punk and order the damn grinder (SMP) and press. (beans will come later)_

 

yeah, most drip machines just won't get water hot enough. add to that the loss in temperature along the path and by the time it hits your lips, it's lost a ton of heat. the only two i know of that get water to the intended 195-203F target are the technivorm and newco machines. the technivorms are on sweetmarias.com. while the newco doesn't look anything special, it makes a really good cup. i've tested the water temp coming out of the showerhead and it's around 200F. the coffee in the carafe was measured in the 170s range, which is very hot. the 8-cup carafes are also glass-lined and they keep coffee hot for a long time. while i love my new technivorm, i would have been happy using the newco on a daily basis, too.


----------



## Kirosia

Actually, I use ye olde "Kettle and Cone" for drip. (With stale preground though, so it tasted like ass regardless) I like the technivorms, but they're too expensive and I'm pretty sure I'd somehow crack the glass in two weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, is good fresh coffee (press, drip) as good as they say? I just need that final push... I'm tired of buying calorie-laden D&D. I plan on trying some Intelligentsia once I buy the setup.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did buy a thermometer, but I could only find the cheap one with an analog face. Now all I need to do is stop being a punk and order the damn grinder (SMP) and press. (beans will come later)_

 

Analog is the best, digital thermometers suck IMHO, there not instant read, so it takes longer to get an accurate reading. Also look for an analog thermometer that you can calibrate, they get out of adjustment after a while of use and sometimes out of the package there quit off.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, is good fresh coffee (press, drip) as good as they say? I just need that final push... I'm tired of buying calorie-laden D&D. I plan on trying some Intelligentsia once I buy the setup._

 

Yes it is! Just make sure to use good fresh beans preferably from a micro roaster, and make sure to get a good grinder, coffee goes stale about as soon as it's ground. The only down side, you will have a hard time drinking anyone else's coffee ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if you go to a friends bring a thermos.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Yes it is! Just make sure to use good fresh beans preferably from a micro roaster, and make sure to get a good grinder, coffee goes stale about as soon as it's ground. The only down side, you will have a hard time drinking anyone else's coffee ever again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if you go to a friends bring a thermos._

 

x2. kwkarth here got me into home roasting...and i got three of my buds into it as well. while the initial investment isn't cheap, after about 10 months or so (depending on how much coffee you consume) you pay for the cost of the roaster with how much you save buying green beans.


----------



## Kirosia

I've been looking at home roasting (Freshroast looks nice), but I'm not sure I can justify considering how little coffee I drink. I only consume about 6-12oz a day, if that. Also I live in an apartment... though do we have a stove fan.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been looking at home roasting (Freshroast looks nice), but I'm not sure I can justify considering how little coffee I drink. I only consume about 6-12oz a day, if that. Also I live in an apartment... though do we have a stove fan._

 

yeah, home roasting would be hard in an apartment that doesn't have access to a balcony. lots o'smoke. i go through about 2 lbs./month so at $5/lb. versus the $12.50/lb. i had been spending at peet's, i save about $15/month. i paid for my roaster in 10 months...


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, home roasting would be hard in an apartment that doesn't have access to a balcony. lots o'smoke. i go through about 2 lbs./month so at $5/lb. versus the $12.50/lb. i had been spending at peet's, i save about $15/month. i paid for my roaster in 10 months..._

 

I probably go through 2oz of coffee in a week (at most), so it wouldn't be very good for me... yet. If I ever get into espresso like you guys, I'd consider getting the roaster to save money. *sigh* If only I could justify an espresso setup... (I'm not really fond of the current "budget" offerings though, I need something with the build quality of a Silvia and the steaming power of a Solis SL-70. Grinder would be a macap or mazzer.) 

 EDIT: I ordered a Maestro Plus refurb from Baratza about two hours ago, hope I don't get buyer's remorse.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: I ordered a Maestro Plus refurb from Baratza about two hours ago, hope I don't get buyer's remorse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congrats, nice grinder


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congrats, nice grinder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! I'm going to order the Bodum Columbia press once the grinder ships out. (I'm weird, don't ask)


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ (I'm weird, don't ask)_

 

I won't


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I probably go through 2oz of coffee in a week (at most)_

 


 2oz in a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Is that a typo? I spill more than that in one consumption 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## immtbiker

Since this is a thread about "coffee gadgets" I don't think I'm going off topic when I ask, "What kind of coffee do you guys drink" (I mean brand).


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2oz in a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





? Is that a typo? I spill more than that in one consumption 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

2oz of ground coffee.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since this is a thread about "coffee gadgets" I don't think I'm going off topic when I ask, "What kind of coffee do you guys drink" (I mean brand)._

 

I only stick with Micro Roasters, when I lived in South Florida there was The Roasted Bean that was local, and San Giorgio (looks like San Giorgio is now San Marco and running in Nc now) 

 If I ordered online I usually used St Ives coffee in Gainesville Georgia. One of the best microroasters is supposed to be Intelligentsia, but I never got around to ordering from them.

 If your ever in Key West Fl, try Baby's Coffee I stopped in there a few times when I was down there a few years ago. Hair of the Dog will definitely get your day going


----------



## kugino

when i bought pre-roasted coffee it was at Peet's (mr. peet recently passed away). don't know where you live, but peet's rocks.

 my favorite place to buy green coffee beans these days is green coffee buying club


----------



## meat01

I like Coffee from here:

www.theroastedbean.com


----------



## immtbiker

We used to have Peets but (please don't yell at me) Starbucks ran them out of town.


----------



## Absorbine_Sr

And this will probably sound like heresy but I have an affection for Caribou Sumatra.... 

 (ducks and covers)

 A_Sr.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We used to have Peets but (please don't yell at me) Starbucks ran them out of town._

 

starbucks has a habit of doing that. they have some very unseemly practices as far as competition goes


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_starbucks has a habit of doing that. they have some very unseemly practices as far as competition goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sounds a lot like that big mega mart that begins with a W...


----------



## Kirosia

Hey guys. I finally got some beans from Intelligentsia (el otono blend, 3-4 days off roast) and I can't seem to brew the coffee right. I'm using a Solis Maestro Plus and Bodum French Press. Here's what I've done so far:

 1. Boil the water.

 2. Grind 2 Tablespoons of coffee for 8oz of water. Then put it in the press. (I've tried grinding slightly coarse, then fine, then in b/w fine and drip, so far)

 3. Pour the water in (it's at about 190F when it hits), then stir a few seconds. Place the lid on. After a minute, I stir again. Then I let it steep for 2 more minutes. 

 4. Plunge. I use a small press with only little water, but there seems to be very little resistance, even with a fine grind. 

 The coffee comes out the right color... and it's even a got a little crema. I've removed some of the bitterness, but it doesn't taste good. In fact, it's no different that the stale beans from the market. I must be doing something wrong. 

 (Also, is it me do all whole beans smell almost the same?)

 EDIT: I'm wondering if I should the water cool down a bit more before pouring, my thermometer may not be correct.


----------



## Born2bwire

I think you may not be waiting long enough for extraction.

 Does it taste sour? That was my problem for a while and is a result of too cold of water or not enough time for extraction. Try going for 3 minutes or being a little quicker about pouring the water in off of the boil.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you may not be waiting long enough for extraction.

 Does it taste sour? That was my problem for a while and is a result of too cold of water or not enough time for extraction. Try going for 3 minutes or being a little quicker about pouring the water in off of the boil._

 

I think it does. The water is actually five or so seconds off the boil, and I've tried steeping for 3 minutes. (one minute, then stir, then two more minutes) The kettle's coming off a gas flame, is possible that it's TOO hot?


----------



## kugino

kirosia, why are you stirring mid-steep? the only time you really need to stir is at the very beginning just to make sure all the grounds are in contact with the water.

 it could be the case that you have bad beans...or that you just don't like the roast you got from intelligentsia. i've not tried their beans so can't comment, but that's a likely possibility.

 no, not all roasted beans smell alike. my beans smell different depending on roast level and sometimes depending on origin.

 it seems like you're doing everything else properly...i steep for 4 minutes with water that's cooled about 15 seconds off the boil. my errors are usually in the water too hot dept. 

 try some other beans...and let us know.


----------



## Kirosia

Intelly roasts their beans to a bit lighter than Full City. (at least that's what they say) I do have some el cuervo (abeit a limited amount), so I'll try that. I really hope it isn't the beans, or else I'll just have just wasted $15+...


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Intelly roasts their beans to a bit lighter than Full City. (at least that's what they say) I do have some el cuervo (abeit a limited amount), so I'll try that. I really hope it isn't the beans, or else I'll just have just wasted $15+..._

 

$15/lb?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's a good reason to get into home roasting...

 anyway, what origin is the beans you got? one thing to remember is that when you roast lighter, anything up til FC or sometimes FC+, you get a lot more of the origin rather than the roast-flavor. when cupping, people will roast to city to get a flavor of the beans rather than the roast.

 i'm fairly certain that two things are going on: you don't like the origin you bought and you don't like the roast level you got. the other thing i just thought of is the water you're using. how fresh, how clean, does it have a taste of its own, etc?


----------



## Hiker

When not using my Moka Express, I break out the french press about every other day. Here are my tips:

 -Use 1 tablespoon of coarsely ground beans for every 3 oz of water.
 -I use hot water coming from my electric kettle at about 190-200F.
 -After adding the beans and water to the press, I stir to distribute the grounds throughout the water.
 -Brew for 4 minutes, and then plunge. Decant the coffee immediately so that if does not continue to brew.

 Try these few alterations and see if you get any better results.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm fairly certain that two things are going on: you don't like the origin you bought and you don't like the roast level you got. the other thing i just thought of is the water you're using. how fresh, how clean, does it have a taste of its own, etc?_

 

Actually $15 per pound isn't really that much, considering only drink 8-10 fluid ounces of coffee per day. (about 2 TBSP of ground) The water I use tastes fine. Well, I just tried the Guatemalan El Cuervo, and the taste was the exact same, meaning swill. I'm not tasting any of the things I should, no chocolate, cinnamon (the otono), absolutely zilch. It's gotta be me. 

  Quote:


 Try these few alterations and see if you get any better results. 
 

Tried it already, didn't help. Thanks anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really hope I just didn't waste $200 (grinder + press + beans + shipping).


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually $15 per pound isn't really that much, considering only drink 8-10 fluid ounces of coffee per day. (about 2 TBSP of ground) The water I use tastes fine. Well, I just tried the Guatemalan El Cuervo, and the taste was the exact same, meaning swill. I'm not tasting any of the things I should, no chocolate, cinnamon (the otono), absolutely zilch. It's gotta be me. 



 Tried it already, didn't help. Thanks anyway...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope I just didn't waste $200 (grinder + press + beans + shipping)._

 

hmmm, maybe it is your tastebuds. good ears, but bad tastebuds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just sent you a PM


----------



## Kirosia

Oh man, I still can't get any results. Both beans taste JUST like the stale peets I bought from the market.


----------



## immtbiker

Interesting point. I know some people here are anti-Starbucks, but I can buy a pound of Sumatra or Ethiopia Sidamo (whole bean) for $10.50 and besides giving yoiu a free cup of coffee for the purchase (so that already knocks down the price $2.25), I get at leat 30-40 cups of coffee made at home for $8 bucks!
 And I like the way it tastes when I make it at home more than at the store, and if you average it, the price per cup, comes out to $.20.
 Any purchased grinder or expersso maker pays for itself in a few months.

 As far as $200 for a grinder... I paid $20 for my Krups grinder and it has lasted me 10 years now, so, I don't see the need in investing in big bucks grinders as long as you pick a name brand and don't go for an Amway one


----------



## Kirosia

I went for the Maestro Plus because a lot of sites recommend it for drip/press. It's a nice grinder for what I paid. ($115, refurb) I originally wanted to just to get a whirly blade...

 Anyways, I've just emailed Intelligenstia. I honestly don't know if this all just user error or there's something wrong with the beans. They smell like burnt rubber and taste (I've eaten the beans) like crunchy cardboard.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went for the Maestro Plus because a lot of sites recommend it for drip/press. It's a nice grinder for what I paid. ($115, refurb) I originally wanted to just to get a whirly blade...

 Anyways, I've just emailed Intelligenstia. I honestly don't know if this all just user error or there's something wrong with the beans. They smell like burnt rubber and taste (I've eaten the beans) like crunchy cardboard._

 

Could be the beans, different regions different taste and the roast can affect the taste as well.

 I know you say your water taste ok, but you may want to try some decent bottled water (Volvic, or Fiji) to see if you notice a change in taste. I'm not sure if your using straight tap or if you have any kind of filter. The crap in straight tap can make anything taste terrible, Chlorine, Fluoride, containments etc...


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could be the beans, different regions different taste and the roast can affect the taste as well.

 I know you say your water taste ok, but you may want to try some decent bottled water (Volvic, or Fiji) to see if you notice a change in taste. I'm not sure if your using straight tap or if you have any kind of filter. The crap in straight tap can make anything taste terrible, Chlorine, Fluoride, containments etc..._

 

yeah, water is very important. i'm too cheap to use bottled/filtered water in my coffee since i drink so much of it. but i always use bottled/filtered water when making espressos.

 coffee should never smell burnt, IMO. even when roasted dark, it shouldn't smell burnt. sounds a bit odd.

 as far as grinders go...i think the whirly blade grinders do an okay job for a coarse grind for a basket drip machine. but it's too inconsistent for a french press and definitely not good for a cone filter and an espresso machine. 

 as long as people are happy with the coffee they make it's all good...


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since this is a thread about "coffee gadgets" I don't think I'm going off topic when I ask, "What kind of coffee do you guys drink" (I mean brand)._

 

Fellow coffee freak here...

 Being a Bay Area man myself....hard to not go with Peet's. Darn good coffee and pretty convenient as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also tried Intelligentsia,...a friend had a pound sent to me...and WOW, was it good!

 RIDE


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, water is very important. i'm too cheap to use bottled/filtered water in my coffee since i drink so much of it. but i always use bottled/filtered water when making espressos.

 coffee should never smell burnt, IMO. even when roasted dark, it shouldn't smell burnt. sounds a bit odd._

 

I just tried some bottle water (that I frequently drink)... no avail. I've also varied the steep times and grind settings. I don't think it's possible to get a drinkable cup from these beans. 

 It smells very burnt. It's quite similar to the stale dark roasts I used to buy at the market. (and tastes that way) So in the end it's either A) I'm an absolutely horrid coffee maker B) Intelly had a bad monday batch or C) Both.

 EDIT: Intelly just said they were going to send me some more coffee. (albeit pre-ground, I've replied asked them to send it whole) They really are as great as everyone says. With those and the sample that Ku's sending me (awesome thing for him to do), I'll see if it really IS me... perhaps I have tin tongue?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, water is very important. i'm too cheap to use bottled/filtered water in my coffee since i drink so much of it. but i always use bottled/filtered water when making espressos._

 

Yea bottled water is definitely not a solution, but does help in trouble shooting. I personally use a dual stage filter, KDF and Solid carbon block for my water, I think it was about $90 but was a huge PITA to install.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I'll see if it really IS me... perhaps I have tin tongue?_

 

I doubt it, how is your palate normally? Can you taste the differences between different chocolates, or taste differences in better ingredients then cheap ones?


----------



## Kirosia

I can. I eat chocolate and cook for myself sometimes, so I have to have a decent tongue. But I am unexperienced in regards to _real_ coffee. I can taste the difference when I change the variables in brewing, but the current output is still bad overall.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can. I eat chocolate and cook for myself sometimes, so I have to have a decent tongue. But I am unexperienced in regards to real coffee. I can taste the difference when I change the variables in brewing, but the current output is still bad overall._

 

Yea probably the beans then, I've tried quit a bit of coffee over the years, some variates that rank highly with people and I just didn't care for it. You'll have to try as many different variates and discover what your favorite is. Some of my favorites are Kenya AA, Mexican Altura, Sumatra and Mocha Java. Some others that I tried and didn't really care for Colombian, Guatamalan Antigua, and most anything from Star Bucks although there holiday roast is ok.


----------



## Daveze

Its sounding like the beans, especially with the comment that they taste like the store-bought stuff. Coffee is a finicky mistress, you might've lucked out and got the dregs of an old batch. I've had similar experience: 1/2kg of one group's premium blend (AU$35/kg for perspective), tastes like dirt.

 The other thing is that it might still be a bit of you adapting to the tastes of coffee. To a lot of people coffee is coffee is instant coffee is coffee, same way that all headphones just sound the same. Even if you are used to eating different foods and identifying tastes, it'll take a while for you to adapt your palate to the flavours that constitute and differentiate coffee. I tried some coffee that was receiving some really good reviews (Yemen Bani Ismail for those that know) and I wasn't impressed, it was all earthy notes; fast forward a few weeks and I've bought a very similar coffee (Ugandan Bugisu), plenty of earthy notes and all of a sudden I understood what the Yemen was all about (after giving it away because I wasn't impressed).

 Don't lose heart, chalk it down to a lesson in life. If you get coffee from them again and it taste bad, don't go back, if its good then call the first a bad batch.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daveze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its sounding like the beans, especially with the comment that they taste like the store-bought stuff. Coffee is a finicky mistress, you might've lucked out and got the dregs of an old batch. I've had similar experience: 1/2kg of one group's premium blend (AU$35/kg for perspective), tastes like dirt.

 The other thing is that it might still be a bit of you adapting to the tastes of coffee. To a lot of people coffee is coffee is instant coffee is coffee, same way that all headphones just sound the same. Even if you are used to eating different foods and identifying tastes, it'll take a while for you to adapt your palate to the flavours that constitute and differentiate coffee. I tried some coffee that was receiving some really good reviews (Yemen Bani Ismail for those that know) and I wasn't impressed, it was all earthy notes; fast forward a few weeks and I've bought a very similar coffee (Ugandan Bugisu), plenty of earthy notes and all of a sudden I understood what the Yemen was all about (after giving it away because I wasn't impressed).

 Don't lose heart, chalk it down to a lesson in life. If you get coffee from them again and it taste bad, don't go back, if its good then call the first a bad batch._

 

this is good advice. i drink my coffee black and love the different flavors in different coffees. however, not all flavors agree with me. some might view this as bad coffee. no. it really is a matter of taste. i've done some really good roasts of origins that i didn't really care for. didn't like the taste, but not because it was bad coffee.


----------



## Kirosia

It just tasted like burnt swill. I was actually drinking the numerous concoctions I made yesterday (to try and adapt my palate), and I was ready to vomiy at the end of the night. This just can't be what coffee tastes like. Oh well, we'll see in a week.


----------



## immtbiker

Interesting related story. On my honeymoon in 1984 I had, what is still the best coffee I've ever tasted in my life in Jamaica W.I. It was Blue Mountain.

 As soon as I got home, I went to the West Village (as in Greenwich) and bought some exotic Blue Mountain right out of the sack from a coffee specialties store but it just didn't taste the same. I went back and he told me that Jamaican mountain water is very "earthy" (ganga-like) and without it, I will never be able to duplicate the taste.

 I boil my water after going through a GE filter, so I get rid of the harsh contaminates and the pesky NYC parasites. The water is tasteless and gives the coffee a chance to be all it can be.


----------



## Chiliman

How many of you drink your coffee black? At the very least I have to add milk to mine, Coffee is just too bitter for me.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many of you drink your coffee black? At the very least I have to add milk to mine, Coffee is just too bitter for me._

 

it could be that you haven't had properly roasted and brewed coffee, then. good coffee should not be bitter. yes, i've had bitter coffee and nothing - not even milk - can save that.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It just tasted like burnt swill. I was actually drinking the numerous concoctions I made yesterday (to try and adapt my palate), and I was ready to vomiy at the end of the night. This just can't be what coffee tastes like. Oh well, we'll see in a week._

 

sent you a little package today


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sent you a little package today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awesome, thanks ku!

 If this and the new batch from Intelly don't pan out, I'm just gonna claim tin tongue and go back to D&D.


----------



## Chiliman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it could be that you haven't had properly roasted and brewed coffee, then. good coffee should not be bitter. yes, i've had bitter coffee and nothing - not even milk - can save that._

 

Really... Is there anywhere I can go that will make me a cup that won't be bitter? (Peets?) I just don't want to get too deep into this game before I realize that I just dislike the taste of coffee. When you say not bitter, do you mean, only slightly bitter, or not bitter at all.

 Will espresso taste bitter if properly brewed? Black espresso makes me want to throw up, but I love a good mixed coffee drink. (Latte, Cappuccino - Both usually with some kind of sweetner.)

 I plan on purchasing a French press in the near future, and I have a cheap Krups espresso machine that I got at a garage sale, but I do not own a grinder, are there any cheap, yet good, coffee grinders that I could purchase?


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Really... Is there anywhere I can go that will make me a cup that won't be bitter? (Peets?) I just don't want to get too deep into this game before I realize that I just dislike the taste of coffee. When you say not bitter, do you mean, only slightly bitter, or not bitter at all.

 Will espresso taste bitter if properly brewed? Black espresso makes me want to throw up, but I love a good mixed coffee drink. (Latte, Cappuccino - Both usually with some kind of sweetner.)

 I plan on purchasing a French press in the near future, and I have a cheap Krups espresso machine that I got at a garage sale, but I do not own a grinder, are there any cheap, yet good, coffee grinders that I could purchase?_

 

i would not recommend peet's to be the first foray into black coffee if you get it brewed at the shop. peet's roasts dark and they also make really strong coffee. it's good, but a bit strong for someone who's not used to strong coffee.

 if you brew your own coffee just follow the normal dosage and it should be the proper strength. there are two things to consider: quality of the beans (how long ago was it roasted? how fresh is it?) and proper brewing. most people tend to use beans or pre-ground stuff that's stale and past their prime freshness. roasted beans usually only last for about 10-14 days. anything past that and it is stale. even keeping it in the fridge doesn't help. just keep it in an airtight container that's preferably out of sunlight. and don't freeze beans. this is also why it makes sense to buy a little at a time if you do buy beans from peet's. just enough to last about 10-14 days.

 then, you want water at the correct temp. and also have the proper brew time. with a french press this would be water at around 195-200 F and brewed for about 3.5-4 minutes. assuming the beans are fresh and properly ground, you'll get a nice cup that isn't bitter, but that has different flavors depending on the origin. 

 espresso will be bitter, but it shouldn't be SO bitter. coffee naturally has bitter flavors but extremely bitter coffee/espresso is probably due to bad beans and a bad extraction. 

 so in my experience even properly done espresso is a bit bitter, but not that bad, while properly brewed coffee, b/c of the amt. of water used, does not taste bitter at all. but that could be b/c i'm used to black coffee...

 the best way to see whether you like black coffee is to brew a good cup yourself using a french press. that's the best way to ensure that you have all the variables taken into account.

 sorry for the long rant...


----------



## Chiliman

Thank you, that was a great post! Very Informative.

 Ok, I think I will get a french press sometime soon. What about a grinder, is there a good cheap model that I can get? Any beginner "sets" that you guys could recommend?

 Man, college this year has turned coffee into a necessity! This site kills me, I swear...


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I think I will get a french press sometime soon. What about a grinder, is there a good cheap model that I can get? Any beginner "sets" that you guys could recommend?_

 

The Bodum Antigua ($60-80) is probably the cheapest you can get away with. You can also try a refurbished Baratza Maestro ($75). http://www.baratza.com/refurb.php


----------



## immtbiker

There's nothing wrong with a Krups or a Braun.


----------



## rb67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I think I will get a french press sometime soon. What about a grinder, is there a good cheap model that I can get? Any beginner "sets" that you guys could recommend?._

 

In my opinion, you don't really need a burr type grinder. A nice blade grinder will set you back about $20-30. Your grind won't be as precise, but it's a heck of a lot better than spending your money on a really nice grinder (when you're on a college budget). You don't absolutely need a burr grinder. They're luxury items IMO and you're better off spending money on really nice beans.

 I have had this one and it's brought me through 3 years of college. (got it soph. year)
 The Krups grinder.
http://www.amazon.com/Krups-203-42-T...3119105&sr=8-1

 I use a french press, so you shouldn't have problems there. It's just getting to know the consistency of grind that you want.


----------



## kugino

i'd agree with the non-necessity of a burr grinder. the advantages of a burr grinder are that you get a more consistent grind and at much lower temperatures. the blade-type grinders chop the beans at very high speeds and it's difficult to control how big the pieces are. for a french press the blade type grinder will work well enough. 

 if you want to get into espresso, though, a burr grinder is a MUST.


----------



## immtbiker

This is what I'm saying. I've been using this one for 10+ years now, for both my French Press and my Expresso maker:


----------



## Sarchi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bialetti Brikka - The only moka pot that brews with enough pressure to produce crema. See photo and video. The 2 cup version is the one to get._

 

Thanks - this just went on my Christmas list! I'm on my second Bialetti but only on rare occasions do I get any 'crema'. Musa is the one I have now. I find the Bialetti makes a good cup of coffee and is pretty convenient to use (travels well also), so for the price I recommend it highly. The only problem I've had is the gasket stretching/coming loose, and it was usually my fault-- leave it on the burner with no water for a few minutes and the gasket will start to melt, there's no getting around it.


----------



## martook

I have my own Moccamaster (seems to be called Technivorm in the US though?) at work, because the 'official' coffee there tastes like poison. Really.


 At home I have a Macap MC4 ( http://www.1st-line.com/machines/home_mod/macap/MC4.htm ) grinder that is great, use it mostly to do french press though. Can't afford a decent espresso machine yet, so many other things to buy!


----------



## jeremynwolf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome, thanks ku!

 If this and the new batch from Intelly don't pan out, I'm just gonna claim tin tongue and go back to D&D. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe this is a stupid question, but have you ever had a cup of coffee that tasted good to you? 
 If you're in an area with a decent coffee shop, the question of whether you can differentiate between cheap, low quality coffee and nice beans brewed properly is an empirical one that should be reasonably easy to answer...


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremynwolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're in an area with a decent coffee shop, the question of whether you can differentiate between cheap, low quality coffee and nice beans brewed properly is an empirical one that should be reasonably easy to answer..._

 

To be honest, I'm not sure. Perhaps I'm simply not cut out for real coffee. Still, I really want to give it a shot.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *martook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have my own Moccamaster (seems to be called Technivorm in the US though?) at work, because the 'official' coffee there tastes like poison. Really.


 At home I have a Macap MC4 ( http://www.1st-line.com/machines/home_mod/macap/MC4.htm ) grinder that is great, use it mostly to do french press though. Can't afford a decent espresso machine yet, so many other things to buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i use a Moccamaster at home, too. great machine (and my wife thinks it looks cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 that's a really cool looking grinder, too. i use a mazzer mini that i've had for almost two years now. it's probably my favorite piece of equipment that i've bought in the last two years...i love it more than any of my headphone equipment, macs, golf clubs, etc. i love my grinder!


----------



## Kirosia

I finally got your beans today, Ku. It still tastes similar to my other beans, except much less bitter. (And there is a bit of a "bite" at the end) The problem must either be my technique, equipment, tongue, or all of the above. How would you describe them (taste-wise) via press? I'm gonna keep modifying my technique, and I need something to compare. 

 (And once again, thanks for beans!)

 EDIT: I thoroughly cleaned my press and kettle a few days ago, but I haven't done so with my grinder. Perhaps Baratza sent it to me tainted? Oh, and would it be alright to use uncooked jasmine rice to clear out the inside? (I should of ordered some grindz with the grinder...)


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally got your beans today, Ku. It still tastes similar to my other beans, except much less bitter. (And there is a bit of a "bite" at the end) The problem must either be my technique, equipment, tongue, or all of the above. How would you describe them (taste-wise) via press? I'm gonna keep modifying my technique, and I need something to compare. 

 (And once again, thanks for beans!)

 EDIT: I thoroughly cleaned my press and kettle a few days ago, but I haven't done so with my grinder. Perhaps Baratza sent it to me tainted? Oh, and would it be alright to use uncooked jasmine rice to clear out the inside? (I should of ordered some grindz with the grinder...)_

 

sorry it's not to your liking. i roasted them medium (full city/full city+) so they're much lighter than your intelligentsia. i didn't taste this roast so i don't know what that bite is...i just roasted a new batch of the nicaraguan so i'll taste it tomorrow or friday and report.

 could it just be that you don't like the taste of this kind of coffee? it sounds like you don't know what to expect, but what you do get is not what you want. there are some good cafes in boston...go to one and order a plain coffee. black. then tell us what you think...

 other than that, i don't know what else to say. hmmm...


----------



## Kirosia

I think you're right. I also think I just may be unexperienced. The more I drink, the more I get used to it... but I've still yet to discover the actual "flavors". (The ones that in the bean descriptions) And your roast is actually better than the ones I have, I was able to drink an entire cup (sans the sludge) without ill effects. 

 I actually haven't been to Boston in awhile... probably won't for a long time.


----------



## ezkcdude

I have a Fresh Roast Plus 8 roaster, a Gaggia Carezza espresso machine, and a Solis Maestro grinder.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're right. I also think I just may be unexperienced. The more I drink, the more I get used to it... but I've still yet to discover the actual "flavors". (The ones that in the bean descriptions) And your roast is actually better than the ones I have, I was able to drink an entire cup (sans the sludge) without ill effects. 

 I actually haven't been to Boston in awhile... probably won't for a long time._

 

take the stated flavors with a grain of salt. while i do believe that the palette can be trained and learn to distinguish subtle flavors, i often laugh at the flavors that people say they taste in coffee. while i do taste things like "chocolate" or "tobacco" or "citrus," etc. in different cups, it's often very subtle. my favorite is when someone said they tasted "meyer lemon" in a certain cup..._meyer lemon?!?!_ how can someone tell it's meyer lemon as opposed to a regular lemon? i call BS. but then again, it's not unlike this forum where people say they hear minute differences between one lossless vs. another lossless


----------



## Kirosia

I wish I could taste made-up flavors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting used to the coffees, but I still have a hard time "enjoying" them... perhaps a little milk or sugar? I've read that some people have a hard time tasting the nuances unless there are additives. Perhaps I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I finally got your beans today, Ku. It still tastes similar to my other beans, except much less bitter. (And there is a bit of a "bite" at the end) The problem must either be my technique, equipment, tongue, or all of the above. How would you describe them (taste-wise) via press? I'm gonna keep modifying my technique, and I need something to compare. 

 (And once again, thanks for beans!)

 EDIT: I thoroughly cleaned my press and kettle a few days ago, but I haven't done so with my grinder. Perhaps Baratza sent it to me tainted? Oh, and would it be alright to use uncooked jasmine rice to clear out the inside? (I should of ordered some grindz with the grinder...)_

 

If the grinder is suspect Umex makes a product called Grindz, I'm not sure about cleaning it with rice.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish I could taste made-up flavors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting used to the coffees, but I still have a hard time "enjoying" them... perhaps a little milk or sugar? I've read that some people have a hard time tasting the nuances unless there are additives. Perhaps I'll try it tomorrow._

 

I know the purists out there hate the idea of sugar and or cream, but I quit liked the edition of a decent Half and Half or full coffee cream, I wouldn't suggest using a dairy free creamer as most have artificial junk and oils that wreck a good cup of coffee.


----------



## Kirosia

Well, I tried today. Made the coffee bland and somewhat nasty. I guess the whole coffee thing isn't working for me. I'm just not cut out for this OG-style stuff.

 On a related-note, how are you supposed to use flavored syrups? I bought some torani awhile back, and I could never get it to taste right.


----------



## krmathis

My coffee gadgets


----------



## Bob_McBob

I've been using the Yama vacuum brewer a lot recently. Vacuum brewers are worth the price just because they are insanely fun to use. They also make extremely good coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a little time-lapse demo of a similar brewer (not my video): http://youtube.com/watch?v=IQTb18D4mSg


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To be honest, I'm not sure. Perhaps I'm simply not cut out for real coffee. Still, I really want to give it a shot._

 

You might just have really good taste buds. 
 As I understand it “super tasters” find coffee to be too bitter to drink. 

 Wiki link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supertaster


----------



## Kirosia

Crap, that would be bad. I am asian, and I do have a dislike for beer and poor water. I still haven't written out off I'm too used to sugary coffee.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On a related-note, how are you supposed to use flavored syrups? I bought some torani awhile back, and I could never get it to taste right._

 

Typically you add about 1 ounce to 1.5 ounces to your mug of coffee (depending how sweet you want it) I personally think there better in espresso drinks.

 Also you can make an Italian soda with the syrup if you have plain soda water, add some of the syrup to a glass of plain soda water and ice. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been using the Yama vacuum brewer a lot recently. Vacuum brewers are worth the price just because they are insanely fun to use. They also make extremely good coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I used to use a Yama pot too, and they produce really good coffee. My problem is there filter system, the replacements are hard to find. Easily correctable if you can find an old Corey glass rod.


----------



## Kirosia

Do you (or anyone) have experience with Monin syrups? I've heard good things about the brand, I want to try the gingerbread/pumpkin spice/spice berry flavors. 

  Quote:


 I personally think there better in espresso drinks. 
 

I've only had syrups in fast food espresso drinks (D&D, SBucks), and agree. I kinda wish they sold a standalone milk-steamer for cheap. (Not those fake milk mountain things)


----------



## Chiliman

Wow... I think I am a super taster... almost all those foods are things that I dislike!

 That explains a lot...


----------



## martook

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chiliman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow... I think I am a super taster... almost all those foods are things that I dislike!

 That explains a lot..._

 


 Well, either that, or you are just not old enough or had enough of it yet - a so called acquired taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acquired_taste


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you (or anyone) have experience with Monin syrups? I've heard good things about the brand, I want to try the gingerbread/pumpkin spice/spice berry flavors. _

 

I used that brand a few times, not those particular flavors though, but I'm sure they would be good. Also the coffee house in South Florida I used to go to (The Roasted Bean) uses Monin syrups, there espresso drinks where always good.


----------



## Kirosia

Nice, I might try to order some later. I just came back from the market and bought some smuckers caramel and dark chocolate (which I bought incorrectly... I thought I grabbed the dark choco and mint).


----------



## Daveze

I'm not a huge fan of syrups. Amateurs tend to be, well, amateurs and overuse them; the really good coffee places tend to snob them and 'punish' you for 'tainting' a perfectly good cup of coffee. Consequently, I'm yet to find anybody that really seems to know how to use them properly, all I really seem to get is a cup of warm, milky [caramel, irish cream, vanilla, etc] with foam on top and an indication that somewhere, nearby, a coffee was made.

 I know its not good to judge without first trying but the idea of pumpkin with coffee kinda scares me. 

 The closest I come to syrups with coffee is making a cup of peppermint tea at the same time as an espresso and alternating between the two as I drink, and when I had chocolate coated coffee beans in a container that I didn't completely wash out after it contained peppermint leaves: it smelt quite tremendous.


----------



## ALBPM

Looks like I'm the only one that "Cold Brews" their coffee.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been "Cold Brewing" my coffee for over 15 years now using a Toddy Cold Brew setup.

http://www.toddycafe.com/shop/product.php?productId=67 

 Like the story says - You get all the flavor and very little of the acids and other oils that hide the true flavor. This does make coffee taste like it smells.

 Here's how it works - 
http://www.toddycafe.com/customerser...structions.php 

 I brew mine for 24 hrs and end up with 2 quarts of concentrate. This lasts my wife and I about 1 to 1.5 weeks. The nice thing is you can make it as strong or weak as you like and you can quickly make a single cup in about 3 minutes.

 I just pour a couple ounces of concentrate in my cup, top with water and microwave for about 2 minutes.

 My setup is not too complicated....LOL!!





 I did finally have to bite the bullet and buy a commercial grinder since I grind a pound at a time. After burning out several different grinders I ended up buying a commercial Bunn grinder.....





 This is our favorite coffee lately....Costa Rican Tarrazu
http://www.cw-usa.com/coffee-beans-v...rrazu-5lb.html

 I usually order a 5 lb. bag of the Tarrazu and a 5 lb. bag another for variety.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daveze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not a huge fan of syrups. Amateurs tend to be, well, amateurs and overuse them; the really good coffee places tend to snob them and 'punish' you for 'tainting' a perfectly good cup of coffee. Consequently, I'm yet to find anybody that really seems to know how to use them properly, all I really seem to get is a cup of warm, milky [caramel, irish cream, vanilla, etc] with foam on top and an indication that somewhere, nearby, a coffee was made._

 

If they are used correctly they can be a nice addition to a coffee drink, granted I'm not a professional barista nor have I worked in an exclusive coffee house. I have seen some places IE: Starbucks try to dilute there god awful resteamed milk and burnt beans with syrup, now that is indeed a very bad drink, but if you go to a good coffee house that micro roasts there beans and use quality syrups (IE:natural flavors, not artificial junk) in moderation then a good drink can be had. If a person is a purist then they should stick with black coffee.


----------



## Kirosia

Well, I just bought some flavored creamer because it was cheap ($2ish), and it's not too bad. The only issue is that it's not very concentrated, so you have to put _at least_ two tbsp and some sugar in to get it decent. (which really adds up in the calorie dept) If you've ever tried D&D's flavored coffee, you'll know what to expect. 

 I know, it's not real coffee, but I don't seem to enjoy real coffee (drip/press) for some reason.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ALBPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I just pour a couple ounces of concentrate in my cup, top with water and microwave for about 2 minutes._

 

Did you say good coffee and microwave in the same sentence? 

 Blasphemy!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you say good coffee and microwave in the same sentence? 

 Blasphemy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you say good coffee and microwave in the same sentence? 

 Blasphemy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i end up microwaving some coffee at the end of the day b/c there's some leftover in the carafe and i hate wasting coffee...but i would never say it's GOOD coffee!


----------



## ALBPM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you say good coffee and microwave in the same sentence? 

 Blasphemy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*ROTFLMAO!!!!!!*








 Yes, I did!!! And it is not the same as re-heating coffee previously brewed or prepared using hot water (filtered or pressed). Once coffee prepared with heat gets cold and reheated it tastes like mud. 

 My sister in-law who is a real connoisseur -roasts and grinds her beans- was shocked at how good the cold brewed coffee heated in the microwave tasted.
 I prepared some Costa Rican Tarrazu with my French press and the cold brewed Tarrazu for her to try. She had three cups of the cold brewed and ordered a Toddy filter setup when she got home from her visit.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ALBPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like I'm the only one that "Cold Brews" their coffee.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been "Cold Brewing" my coffee for over 15 years now using a Toddy Cold Brew setup.

http://www.toddycafe.com/shop/product.php?productId=67 

 Like the story says - You get all the flavor and very little of the acids and other oils that hide the true flavor. This does make coffee taste like it smells.

 This is our favorite coffee lately....Costa Rican Tarrazu
http://www.cw-usa.com/coffee-beans-v...rrazu-5lb.html

 I usually order a 5 lb. bag of the Tarrazu and a 5 lb. bag another for variety._

 

My favorite coffee joint back in college made coffee that went down like acidic motor oil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I often miss the oil since switching to a chemex, which is why I also got a melita. Still, cold brewing sounds intriguing. Must give it a try.

 My favorite coffees these days are from Costa Rica and Nicaragua.

 5 lbs? I hope you either roast it yourself or drink it by the gallon. Roasted coffee starts to lose it in a few weeks. I'm still hoping to find a convenient place to get fresh roasted coffee beans, but it's hard to find them. I hear occasional rumors about such places in the Lower East Side (Manhattan) or the Village, but whenever I go to one it's the same old burlap bags sitting for who knows how long. Just signed up with a mail order coffee club. Hope the post office accomodates.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you say good coffee and microwave in the same sentence? 

 Blasphemy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Guilty! Sometimes it just comes out cold, especially since I use so much milk. Seems to happen with the melita more than the chemex. I'm also guilty of making too much and putting some in the refrigerator for later. Still beats starbucks. Truth is, it often gets dumped for fresh.


----------



## ALBPM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My favorite coffee joint back in college made coffee that went down like acidic motor oil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I often miss the oil since switching to a chemex, which is why I also got a melita. Still, cold brewing sounds intriguing. Must give it a try.

 My favorite coffees these days are from Costa Rica and Nicaragua.

 5 lbs? I hope you either roast it yourself or drink it by the gallon. Roasted coffee starts to lose it in a few weeks. _

 


 The cold brewed coffee has around 67% less acid than coffee brewed with heat.

 So, what are the best methods for storing roasted beans????

 I've tried keeping them in the freezer but excess moisture from the thawing beans makes a mess in the grinder.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ALBPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The cold brewed coffee has around 67% less acid than coffee brewed with heat.

 So, what are the best methods for storing roasted beans????

 I've tried keeping them in the freezer but excess moisture from the thawing beans makes a mess in the grinder._

 

i'm not a big fan of freezing beans. there's the extra moisture and there's also the chance of freezer burn.

 just keep the beans in an airtight container, preferably away from direct sunlight. beans retain their freshness for only about 2 weeks, so use them quickly!


----------



## Bob_McBob

Home roasting is so easy that there's really no reason NOT to try it yourself. You don't even have to buy any equipment up front -- you can roast it in an air popcorn maker in a few minutes. If you like it (and believe me, you will) you can move up to a proper roaster. It's like head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I think roasted coffee beans really go downhill after about a week. I usually do a couple of roasts per week, so I always have fresh stuff. After you roast, you need to wait a day (or overnight) for it to degas carbon dioxide, or it affects the taste of the coffee. One of the benefits of this is that you may be able to find a good company that roasts daily and ships the same day, which means the coffee will be at its peak if you receive it the next day. For espresso, you don't usually want absolutely fresh coffee, as the crema will dissipate way too quickly.

 Aside from the obvious freshness benefits, roasting your own coffee means you can try all sorts of different types, and even make your own blends. Green beans are also much cheaper than pre-roasted, so you can drink the good stuff for the price of the cheap stuff!


----------



## Hiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_5 lbs? I hope you either roast it yourself or drink it by the gallon. Roasted coffee starts to lose it in a few weeks. I'm still hoping to find a convenient place to get fresh roasted coffee beans, but it's hard to find them. I hear occasional rumors about such places in the Lower East Side (Manhattan) or the Village, but whenever I go to one it's the same old burlap bags sitting for who knows how long. Just signed up with a mail order coffee club. Hope the post office accomodates._

 

Have you checked out Gorilla Coffee in Brooklyn? They roast their own beans, and they always have a big crowd so you know the beans move. I bought some today at their store that were roasted yesterday (Nov 2). Gorilla Coffee beans are also available fairly fresh at Whole Foods stores in NYC. I am not sure of other micro-roasteries existing in NYC, but its probably just a matter of finding them.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ALBPM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've tried keeping them in the freezer but excess moisture from the thawing beans makes a mess in the grinder._

 

Have you been thawing them properly? You're supposed to split the beans up into portions (i.e if you use a 1lb a week, put in that much per container). When you plan to use the beans, take them out of the freezer and leave on the counter or something (without opening the container) for a couple hours. You should never re-freeze beans.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Home roasting is so easy that there's really no reason NOT to try it yourself. You don't even have to buy any equipment up front -- you can roast it in an air popcorn maker in a few minutes. If you like it (and believe me, you will) you can move up to a proper roaster. It's like head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally, I think roasted coffee beans really go downhill after about a week. I usually do a couple of roasts per week, so I always have fresh stuff. After you roast, you need to wait a day (or overnight) for it to degas carbon dioxide, or it affects the taste of the coffee. One of the benefits of this is that you may be able to find a good company that roasts daily and ships the same day, which means the coffee will be at its peak if you receive it the next day. For espresso, you don't usually want absolutely fresh coffee, as the crema will dissipate way too quickly.

 Aside from the obvious freshness benefits, roasting your own coffee means you can try all sorts of different types, and even make your own blends. Green beans are also much cheaper than pre-roasted, so you can drink the good stuff for the price of the cheap stuff!_

 

well said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 freshly roasted coffee - a day or two old - will often have a lot of "bloom" during the brew. if you use a press pot you'll notice that it bubbles a lot, kind of like a soda. that's all the co2 in the fresh beans.

 i've been buying 5-15 lbs. of green beans from greencoffeebuyingclub.com at $3-5/lb. mostly good stuff, too.


----------



## SiBurning

Must try whole foods. It's convenient enough I could shop there regularly.

 Best way to store roasted beans is vacuum sealed in a jar, but you need to first give it a couple days for the CO2 to escape. This is why you see those buttons on the plastic bags--they let the CO2 escape, but don't let air back in--not vacuum sealed, but less air to make it rancid. There's some tricks with vacuum sealers, like making a pin hole in a mason jar lid and covering it with tape. Actually, vacuum is the second best since the vacuum we can make at home is lame. What's that brand of ground coffee in a can that costs like $14? I think they pack it in an inert gas.

 Everyone says roasting makes a lot of smoke, so it's not smart for an apartment dweller. Especially with all those smoke detectors.

 Anyone doing Turkish or vacuum pots or anything else weird?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Anyone doing Turkish or vacuum pots or anything else weird?_

 

Couple pages back you'll see my recommendations on Turkish coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to get my Turkish coffe and Ibirk from Natasha's cafe.

 I used to vacuum brew, but the cloth filters for my Yamma pot became harder and hard to find, then the spring contraption fell apart. Yamma pots can be modified to use an old antique Corey glass rod but I had a good press pot so I never bothered.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to vacuum brew, but the cloth filters for my Yamma pot became harder and hard to find, then the spring contraption fell apart. Yamma pots can be modified to use an old antique Corey glass rod but I had a good press pot so I never bothered._

 

Sweetmarias sells replacement cloth filters that fit the Yama brewers. You can order one pack of 5 at a time for $6. I'm pretty sure you could also get a replacement spring part.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweetmarias sells replacement cloth filters that fit the Yama brewers. You can order one pack of 5 at a time for $6. I'm pretty sure you could also get a replacement spring part._

 

Cool it's been quit a while since I looked, last I knew there stock was depleted and they weren't able to get anymore. The only other place I could find them at the time was a place in Hawaii called Coffee Bean Corral


----------



## kpeezy

I'm a bit late, but I was looking at the "problem foods" for a "supertaster" and the foods on the acquired tastes list and they're remarkably similar


----------



## dmk005

Anyone purchased the Keurig single cup drip makers? My parents were sporting the B70 at Thanksgiving and I enjoyed the convenience of it and the coffee was good too. I tried both the K-cups and using my own grind in an adapter. I preferred a fine grind for stronger results.


----------



## Ingo

I think all of you coffee snobs are crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Here's what I use. 





 And you know what? I use the burnt Kirkland Signature coffee beans from Costco and grind them up to insane fine powder and try to get the most caffeine I can possibly get.


----------



## nelamvr6

Here's my latest coffee geek acquisition:






 It's a Behmor 1600 roaster.

 I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far I love it!

 It'll do up to a pound at a time, but I pretty much restrict myself to 1/2# roasts. It does a great job and there very little smoke. I haven't set off my smoke detector once!


----------



## dmk005

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my latest coffee geek acquisition:







 It's a Behmor 1600 roaster.

 I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far I love it!

 It'll do up to a pound at a time, but I pretty much restrict myself to 1/2# roasts. It does a great job and there very little smoke. I haven't set off my smoke detector once!_

 

My wife likes flavored roasts. Not added syrup but some of the coffee roasters add hazelnuts or other flavor enhancing materials into the roast to flavor the beans. Can you do this with a home roaster?


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelamvr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my latest coffee geek acquisition:






 It's a Behmor 1600 roaster.

 I've only had it for a couple of weeks, but so far I love it!

 It'll do up to a pound at a time, but I pretty much restrict myself to 1/2# roasts. It does a great job and there very little smoke. I haven't set off my smoke detector once!_

 

cool! very cool indeed. i've been using my iroast2 for almost two years now and have been surprised that it's actually lasted this long...i secretly hope that it kicks the bucket soon so that i can invest in a new roaster. the behmor is one on my list...as well as some other drum roasters.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmk005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My wife likes flavored roasts. Not added syrup but some of the coffee roasters add hazelnuts or other flavor enhancing materials into the roast to flavor the beans. Can you do this with a home roaster?_

 

I wasn't aware of anyone flavoring their roasts that way, but I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. 

 I would be a bit concerned about putting things that could catch fire into a roaster though... roasters I know of operate at some fairly high temps. 

 I suppose that with some judicious experimentation you could find out whether it's feasable or not without doing too much damage...


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_cool! very cool indeed. i've been using my iroast2 for almost two years now and have been surprised that it's actually lasted this long...i secretly hope that it kicks the bucket soon so that i can invest in a new roaster. the behmor is one on my list...as well as some other drum roasters._

 

It's gonna be hard to beat the Behmor, especially at $299! Most of the vendors I know of are also throwing in a bunch of beans and free shipping too...

 I started out with a FreshRoast just a couple of months ago, I was amazed at how much better coffee is when its roasted fresh!


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmk005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My wife likes flavored roasts. Not added syrup but some of the coffee roasters add hazelnuts or other flavor enhancing materials into the roast to flavor the beans. Can you do this with a home roaster?_

 

The flavouring is added after the coffee is roasted. You can buy bottles of the stuff online: example


----------



## mrwinick

The Professional Barista's Handbook by Scott Rao: Expert's Guide to Preparing Espresso, Coffee and Tea

 Great new book. Full disclosure--I've known the author for almost 20 years. We met on our first day on campus at UCLA. He has made (roasted and brewed) easily the best coffee I've ever had. He is a perfectionist. In other words, he'd fit in with this crowd.


----------



## hugz

I run a Rancilio Silvia and Rocky (doserless)





 (not my photo. i dont own a camera, and even if i did i couldn't take a nicer photo than this one! photo rehosted but taken from here)

 In time I'll PID it to make it a little easier to use, but frankly i can make a better coffee with it than i've ever had from a cafe (and i've been to a lot of good cafes)

 i'll also update the grinder someday, but i'm in no huge hurry


----------



## Daveze

Hugz, any chance you're a snob as well?

 Nice setup though, those two machines are a solid combo. Have you considered the bottomless (with La Marzocco triple basket) direction before the PID? They're a half step up in awkwardness but worth it for the taste and that little bit more romance factor...


----------



## dspargo

Keurig rocks!


----------



## n0ll4k

Because as a student I am on a budget but I love good coffee so i Got myself a Bialetti Moka Express which makes great coffee


----------



## jules650

I've been experimenting with coffee for the past few months. Started with the supermarket pre-ground stuff and worked my way round to the not-so-freshly roasted Whittards beans. 

 I bought a Solis Maestro grinder and started ordering freshly roasted beans from Hasbean here in the UK. I also recently acquired an Aeropress, which is great for a quick small fix of coffee when I'm too lazy to clean out my french press.

 Grinding freshly roasted beans just before brewing makes such a difference. I don't think I can go back to drinking Nescafe Gold Blend or even any of the pre-ground supermarket stuff. Next: home roasting and espresso.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been experimenting with coffee for the past few months. Started with the supermarket pre-ground stuff and worked my way round to the not-so-freshly roasted Whittards beans. 

 I bought a Solis Maestro grinder and started ordering freshly roasted beans from Hasbean here in the UK. I also recently acquired an Aeropress, which is great for a quick small fix of coffee when I'm too lazy to clean out my french press.

 Grinding freshly roasted beans just before brewing makes such a difference. I don't think I can go back to drinking Nescafe Gold Blend or even any of the pre-ground supermarket stuff. Next: home roasting and espresso._

 

nice progression! you'll really love it when you start home roasting...it's the DIY of the coffee world with all the DIY perks - cheaper, more variety, experimentation, and high on the cool-factor.

 too bad you're in the UK b/c there's a great online coffee buying club here in the states at greencoffeebuyinglub.com, where it's cheap enough to experiment with a lot of different origins. let us know how it goes!


----------



## Edwood

Anyone with experience with the Zassenhaus Hand Coffee Grinders?

Espresso Zone - Hand Coffee Mills

 Which is better, the counter top one or the knee one?

 Was wondering if they would be worthwhile. I tend to only drink a cup or so of coffee at a time. I'm more of a casual coffee drinker.

 Or should I go with the Solis?

 -Ed


----------



## meat01

I have a countertop model and I used it successfully for a while. They make a nice grind, I just got tired of hand grinding. I finally broke down and got a Capricio (sp?) burr grinder. Costco has them for a decent price.


----------



## Edwood

Yeah, I might go for the Costco one. At least they have a good return policy if it breaks down.

 -Ed


----------



## diogenes

I would go with an electric grinder.
 The only fellow I know with a hand-powered grinder uses it when he goes camping. 



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone with experience with the Zassenhaus Hand Coffee Grinders?

Espresso Zone - Hand Coffee Mills

 Which is better, the counter top one or the knee one?

 Was wondering if they would be worthwhile. I tend to only drink a cup or so of coffee at a time. I'm more of a casual coffee drinker.

 Or should I go with the Solis?

 -Ed_


----------



## no1likesme

ever since I broke my french press I have been using a moka pot


----------



## Edwood

I think I've settled on getting the Capresso Infinity Burr Grinder from Costco. And an Aeropress to start.

 Any recommendations for a good French Press. Preferrably one that's easy to clean?

 I was thinking of using one of those Zojirushi Hot Water Dispensing Pots rather than an electric kettle.

 -Ed


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since this is a thread about "coffee gadgets" I don't think I'm going off topic when I ask, "What kind of coffee do you guys drink" (I mean brand)._

 

I enjoy roasting Jamaican Blue Mountain beans. I am also starting to think about blending beans from different areas but have not gone down that path yet. I am also looking for a good bean for espresso.


----------



## meat01

I just use a Bodum French Press, and I love it. It has numbers inscribed on the side of the glass jar for water and on the metal frame for grounds, so that I can make 3, 6 or 9 cups of coffee with it. I have no problem cleaning it out. I disassemble the plunger assembly and throw the glass jar in the dishwasher or rinse it out.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ..........Everyone says roasting makes a lot of smoke, so it's not smart for an apartment dweller. Especially with all those smoke detectors......_

 

There can be smoke if you roast the beans much beyond Full City. I am of the opinion that the flavor is lost beyond this point. I have only set my alarms in the house off once when I was trying an unfamiliar profile and let my attention lapse for a few moments. While smoke is rarely a problem there is a distinctive smell that is let off during roasting that is not the familiar coffee brewing smell. It can be unpleasant to some. An open window helps with a fan. The taste is worth it though.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There can be smoke if you roast the beans much beyond Full City. I am of the opinion that the flavor is lost beyond this point. I have only set my alarms in the house off once when I was trying an unfamiliar profile and let my attention lapse for a few moments. While smoke is rarely a problem there is a distinctive smell that is let off during roasting that is not the familiar coffee brewing smell. It can be unpleasant to some. An open window helps with a fan. The taste is worth it though._

 


 This is at odds with my experience.
 There has always been a bit smoke here and there and not something, you want to use in a house etc. 
 Same holds for a roast master I know. Oh well.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *john_jcb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I enjoy roasting Jamaican Blue Mountain beans. I am also starting to think about blending beans from different areas but have not gone down that path yet. I am also looking for a good bean for espresso._

 

You might want to try some good Columbian beans.
 Price differential aside, the taste differential might be of interest to you. 

 For espresso, I would suggest a blend...maybe some Yemen as a base.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *no1likesme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ever since I broke my french press I have been using a moka pot_

 

You give up too easily. I broke 3 chemex hourglasses, my fourth is slightly cracked, and #5 is sitting in a box just waiting. Not sure it's worth it at $40 a pop. (pun intended) Might be better off with a Technivorm.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diogenes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might want to try some good Columbian ...maybe some Yemen as a base._


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any recommendations for a good French Press. Preferrably one that's easy to clean?_

 

The best French Press I've owned is made my Swissgold, it has a finer mesh plunger then the Bodum and thus less sludge in the cup.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking of using one of those Zojirushi Hot Water Dispensing Pots rather than an electric kettle._

 

I'd say neither honestly, unless it's stainless steel, most kettles and dispensers are plastic, plastic imparts a terrible taste in coffee and tea. Furthermore most have trouble reaching the optimum 190-200° F (87-93°C) temperature range.

 The best bet is just a small stainless steel sauce pan (that's all I use anymore) or a stainless steel kettle if you can find one.


----------



## Edwood

Just got the Aeropress today. Pretty good so far. Clean up is very easy, I get a kick out of the coffee puck "ejection" pop. Sure makes the trashcan smell nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 -Ed


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd say neither honestly, unless it's stainless steel, most kettles and dispensers are plastic, plastic imparts a terrible taste in coffee and tea. Furthermore most have trouble reaching the optimum 190-200° F (87-93°C) temperature range.

 The best bet is just a small stainless steel sauce pan (that's all I use anymore) or a stainless steel kettle if you can find one._

 

I think Mark Prince from Coffeegeek uses a Zojirushi dispenser. I use a plastic kettle and have not found any problems with any unwanted tastes. (the aeropress is plastic too) I've found that using filtered water makes quite a difference.


----------



## 6RS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diogenes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For espresso, I would suggest a blend...maybe some Yemen as a base._

 

At wholefoods they have a delicious expresso blend in bulk, type nothern Italy, medium roasted. It tastes so well! A pound is 11.99.


----------



## mistat0m

What's the best way to make iced coffee? I heard at my local coffee place that they have a different method for brewing iced coffee so it tastes better.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *6RS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At wholefoods they have a delicious expresso blend in bulk, type nothern Italy, medium roasted. It tastes so well! A pound is 11.99._

 

nice. I'll have to try that one next time I'm at Whole Foods.

 -Ed


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think Mark Prince from Coffeegeek uses a Zojirushi dispenser. I use a plastic kettle and have not found any problems with any unwanted tastes. (the aeropress is plastic too) I've found that using filtered water makes quite a difference._

 

Yea filtered water is essential as well, I believe I mentioned that a few pages back as well. I currently have a 2 stage filter system I installed while back, KDF media, and Carbon Block. The chlorine and or chloramine along with the fluoride and other nasty junk from municipal water sources can easily ruin the taste of coffee and teas, not to mention health concerns.

 As for the plastic taste, I guess it all depends on how sensitive ones palate is. The plastic kettle I had (forget the brand) changed the flavor of the water some kind of bad. It almost taste as bad as the water you buy in the store from those soft plastic (PETE) bottles.


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mistat0m* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the best way to make iced coffee? I heard at my local coffee place that they have a different method for brewing iced coffee so it tastes better._

 

There is a method of cold brewing coffee and there are some cold brewers you can buy for home use. 

 I've tried making iced coffee from a concentrated Aeropress brew. The change in temperature seems to bring out the bitterness in the coffee that isn't there when I drink it hot, so I've given up on it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea filtered water is essential as well, I believe I mentioned that a few pages back as well. I currently have a 2 stage filter system I installed while back, KDF media, and Carbon Block. The chlorine and or chloramine along with the fluoride and other nasty junk from municipal water sources can easily ruin the taste of coffee and teas, not to mention health concerns.

 As for the plastic taste, I guess it all depends on how sensitive ones palate is. The plastic kettle I had (forget the brand) changed the flavor of the water some kind of bad. It almost taste as bad as the water you buy in the store from those soft plastic (PETE) bottles._

 

I'm quite lucky to have decent tasting water from my tap. I run it through a Brita jug and use a plastic Tefal kettle. As far as I can tell the water imparts no discernable unwanted tastes to the coffee, even when I'm making very light brews. Some people find using metal in the brewing method imparts a metallic taste. I think the best material by far is glass.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some people find using metal in the brewing method imparts a metallic taste. I think the best material by far is glass._

 

Maybe it's the acid or some other chemical. Stainless steel is chemically resistant, but not inert.

 For example...
 "The electrodes used for electroporation, electrofusion, and electrotransfection, as well as in electrochemotherapy should not interact with the object and release electrolysis products. We studied how far the stainless steel electrodes fulfil these requirements. The results showed that in the case of the exponential electric pulses with amplitude of 3 kV cm−1 and time constant of 0.5 ms, the stainless steel electrodes released ferrous ions to a concentration of several micromoles per liter. We determined experimentally the dependence of the amount of the released ferrous ions on the pulse parameters and on the ionic strength of the medium. It was shown that the released ferrous ions should not be ignored. They could be of importance for the bleomycin electrochemotherapy."

 Or maybe...
 "There is some dispute over whether the corrosion resistance of stainless steel can be enhanced by the process of passivation. Essentially, passivation is the removal of free iron from the surface of the steel. This is performed by immersing the steel in an oxidant, such as nitric acid or citric acid solution. Since the top layer of iron is removed, passivation diminishes surface discoloration. While passivation does not affect the thickness or effectiveness of the passive layer, it is useful in producing a clean surface for a further treatment, such as plating or painting. On the other hand, if the oxidant is incompletely removed from the steel, as sometimes happens in pieces with tight joints or corners, then crevice corrosion may result. Most research indicates that diminishing surface particle corrosion does not reduce susceptibility to pitting corrosion."

 Okay, maybe something a little more intelligible...
 "Nickel may be found in prepared foods (tinned foods) at markedly higher concentrations than the safe threshold laid down for hypersensitive patients. Some foodstuffs cooked in stainless-steel utensils attack the metal and thus contain much more nickel than when enamel or aluminum saucepans are used. Among the natural organic acids which may be responsible for dissolving stainless-steel, oxalic acid is the most active at equivalent concentrations."

 Or, uhm... well... There *is* acid in coffee...
Coffee Chemistry and Acidity

 Well, maybe I can't tell pKa from a bose tripod, but coffee made in glass definitely tastes better to me.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a method of cold brewing coffee and there are some cold brewers you can buy for home use. 

 I've tried making iced coffee from a concentrated Aeropress brew. The change in temperature seems to bring out the bitterness in the coffee that isn't there when I drink it hot, so I've given up on it._

 

There's a reason why nearly all iced coffee is so heavily sugared and creamed. 

 I really like my Aeropress. Only complaint is that it's strength is it's weakness. It seems to make all coffee taste fairly similar. 

 And yeah, It's glass or plastic for me. I don't like metallic taste at all in anything. Even a teeny tiny bit.

 -Ed


----------



## Suntory_Times

What about for steaming the milk?


----------



## diogenes

Yes, that agrees with my experience with the aeropress.
 Only on one or two occasions has the distinct coffee flavor been detectable. 
 This, I assume, is due to the pressure failing to be strong enough to extract the oils. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I really like my Aeropress. Only complaint is that it's strength is it's weakness. It seems to make all coffee taste fairly similar. 

 -Ed_


----------



## Snicewicz

It gets the job done


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *diogenes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, that agrees with my experience with the aeropress.
 Only on one or two occasions has the distinct coffee flavor been detectable. 
 This, I assume, is due to the pressure failing to be strong enough to extract the oils._

 

The Aeropress does not make espresso. It does, however make very good tasting brewed coffee. (I'm not knocking it, I use mine almost every day)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like my Aeropress. Only complaint is that it's strength is it's weakness. It seems to make all coffee taste fairly similar._

 

Here's how I use my Aeropress:
 1. Boil filtered water.
 2. Grind 14g (roughly to 2 Bodum scoops) coffee for drip or slightly finer.
 3. I put the plunger in until the rubber bit is at '4', turn it upside down, then put the beans in. (the 'inverted' method).
 4. Add water up to the top (should be just off the boil, by the time all the bubbles go it should be good to go)
 5. Stir quickly with chopstick (only for about 2 seconds)
 6. 'Un-invert' over a cup and press as fast it'll let you.

 You should be able to get a strong enough brew with this method. You may have to vary the coffee:water ratio depending on the bean. The 175F-185F temperature recommended in the manual is way too low for brewing coffee and will make your brew taste generic. The other thing I can think of is that you may be buying coffee that is roasted quite dark.


----------



## malldian

So I was having my morning cup of coffee today and I realized two things. I need to drink better coffee and I need a nice coffee cup. That's right, a coffee cup. I am looking for the same feeling when I put a pair of good headphones on, enjoying them enough to warrant the money spent. Anyone have a somewhat different unusual coffee mug they use?


----------



## jordanross

Aeropress looks cool...

 I froth my milk with a frabosk Roma Creamer.
 It works very well. 

 I have kinda laid off the coffee for awhile, in exchange for full leaf teas.

 But I do love a good cup of Joe.


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone have a somewhat different unusual coffee mug they use?_

 

Nothing beats hand-fired pottery; fab coffee mugs are to be had at many artist workshops. Get a set of 4 or 6! See e.g. 

Stonepool Pottery

 (I love the tall ones in the last row of photos).

 If you don't want to shop on the 'net, in Cape May there are ceramic artists a plenty. Or Lambertville / New Hope if that's closer.


----------



## malldian

I will be in New Hope Tuesday - didn't even think about looking there. Good call!


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will be in New Hope Tuesday!_

 

Didja buy any mugs? If so, wrap in bubble and bring to the meet on Saturday. The hotel is providing coffee. I will bring one that my then gf (now wife) bought me on Cape Cod at a potter's studio 25 years ago that we later saw on TV in a Maxwell House commercial!


----------



## kwkarth

I've been lazy most of the year and quit roasting coffee. I recently got off the dime and started roasting again. Wow, I had forgotten how good coffee can be. I make it by the cup, using Melitta bamboo filter paper in #4 cones. Occasionally, I use my Aeropress too, but generally, the Melitta cones are less hassle.


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wavoman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Didja buy any mugs? If so, wrap in bubble and bring to the meet on Saturday. The hotel is providing coffee. I will bring one that my then gf (now wife) bought me on Cape Cod at a potter's studio 25 years ago that we later saw on TV in a Maxwell House commercial!_

 

I bought one and dropped it when I got home. Fourteen dollars wasted!


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought one and dropped it when I got home. Fourteen dollars wasted!_

 

But if you used a credit card you can probably make a claim ... almost all of them have that now ... check it out.


----------



## malldian

Straight cash baby. Atleast I know where to go next time!


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been lazy most of the year and quit roasting coffee. I recently got off the dime and started roasting again. Wow, I had forgotten how good coffee can be. I make it by the cup, using Melitta bamboo filter paper in #4 cones. Occasionally, I use my Aeropress too, but generally, the Melitta cones are less hassle._

 

glad you're roasting again...after all, you're the one who got me into roasting in the first place!

 i've been roasting quite a bit and buying various origins from green coffee buying club. i'd been into african origins this past year but my last few purchases have been from puerto rico, sumatra, and panama. my roaster is somewhat finicky these days and i think its end is just around the corner...a behmor might be in my near future.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_glad you're roasting again...after all, you're the one who got me into roasting in the first place!

 i've been roasting quite a bit and buying various origins from green coffee buying club. i'd been into african origins this past year but my last few purchases have been from puerto rico, sumatra, and panama. my roaster is somewhat finicky these days and i think its end is just around the corner...a behmor might be in my near future._

 

Yeah, I've had my eye on that Behmore puppy too. I currently use an I-Roast and an I-Roast2 alternately. The fan speeds vary considerably between them and the I-Roast2 can effectively handle 6 oz. at a time, while the I-Roast tops out at about 5.5 oz.. It would be so cool to be able to roast a whole pound at a time.

 There was one variety of green coffee I recently got from Sweet Marias that tastes awesome roasted to City+(Unconventional, Ethiopia Harar-like, but additionally nut, toasted coconut, with full body, and smokey sweet), but the chaff from that bean was so voluminous, I had to stop the roaster mid-cycle and empty the chaff collector because it was completely plugged. I had to do this for every batch of that coffee I roasted. It was "Panama Don Pepe Estate Dry Process." Have you ever tried that variety? I tend to gravitate to a lot of South and Central American Varieties. I like the brightness and distinct varietal characters. I also like to occasionally roast up batches of Indian Monsooned Malabar. It has a very unique flavor to me.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I also like to occasionally roast up batches of Indian Monsooned Malabar. It has a very unique flavor to me._

 

Well, that is one way to put it.


----------



## nsx_23

I'm looking at buying a new coffee machine to replace my old one, which isn't powerful enough to froth the milk properly and the coffee doesn't come out with a nice crema on top.

 Anyone got some good recommendations?


----------



## LUMIERE

I'd recommend a La Spaziale S1 Vivaldi. I've actually thought about upgrading to this unit myself as I love espresso and steamed milk. This apparently has an amazing frothing capacity! A machine of this calibre will most likely leave most people walking past their local coffee shops wanting to go home and have a good proper coffee made by someone who cares... themselves. I've see a lot of the "barista's" and most don't really care who they are making it for....


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_glad you're roasting again...after all, you're the one who got me into roasting in the first place!

 i've been roasting quite a bit and buying various origins from green coffee buying club. i'd been into african origins this past year but my last few purchases have been from puerto rico, sumatra, and panama. my roaster is somewhat finicky these days and i think its end is just around the corner...a behmor might be in my near future._

 

Well, it's all your fault... I pulled the trigger on a Behmor today. I'll probably be putting up at least one of my I-Roast machines FS.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it's all your fault... I pulled the trigger on a Behmor today. I'll probably be putting up at least one of my I-Roast machines FS._

 

nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me know how you like it...i fear my iroast2 will not last much longer and the behmor is on the top of my list...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let me know how you like it...i fear my iroast2 will not last much longer and the behmor is on the top of my list..._

 

UPS says it will be here tomorrow. FWIW, my I-Roast machines are operating the same as they were when they were new. They seem to be pretty well made and holding up really well. How is your I-Roast2 acting up?


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_UPS says it will be here tomorrow. FWIW, my I-Roast machines are operating the same as they were when they were new. They seem to be pretty well made and holding up really well. How is your I-Roast2 acting up?_

 

it's been stalling for a few seconds in the middle of a roast cycle...like it revs up, then stalls...then goes again. hasn't quit or stopped completely yet, but it's worrying me. but like you say, i'm also pleasantly surprised at how robust the iroast is.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's been stalling for a few seconds in the middle of a roast cycle...like it revs up, then stalls...then goes again. hasn't quit or stopped completely yet, but it's worrying me. but like you say, i'm also pleasantly surprised at how robust the iroast is._

 

Maybe it's worth contacting Hearthware about.....


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it's all your fault... I pulled the trigger on a Behmor today. I'll probably be putting up at least one of my I-Roast machines FS._

 

The Behmor arrived yesterday. Last night and this morning I managed to ruin about 4 lbs. of coffee exploring the operation of the roaster, using 1/2 lb. for each iteration. Roasting with the Behmor is so very different than roasting with the i-Roast/2.

 The beans even look different WRT the surface texture and color at the same roast level depending upon whether they were roasted in the i-Roast or Behmor. 

 Using the recommended default roast profile for my first couple of roasts resulted in completely under roasted batches. My next experiment was to see what 2nd crack looked/sounded/smelled like on the Behmor. Fire/charcoal was the result. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The default/hottest roast profile is too hot. When the beans enter 1st crack they have too much energy and go directly from 1st into 2nd crack, and 10 seconds later you have fire and charcoal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Roast profile P2 worked much better giving a nice gentle 1st crack which was prolonged, and allowed pulling the roast at the right degree of doneness. 

 I haven't mastered this roaster yet by a long shot, but I can see that there is a lot here to work with. The i-Roast works really hard to do 6 oz. at a time. The Behmor just loafs along to do a pound at a time. It seems subjectively that it should last a very very long time.

 The smoke suppression system works very well until you overwhelm its capacity by going to the charcoal stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did I mention how quiet it was? It's quiet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No ear plugs required. I used ear plugs with the i-Roast because of the noise.

 A shop vac is a necessity to take care of the chaff. More to come later.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Behmor arrived yesterday. Last night and this morning I managed to ruin about 4 lbs. of coffee exploring the operation of the roaster, using 1/2 lb. for each iteration. Roasting with the Behmor is so very different than roasting with the i-Roast/2.

 The beans even look different WRT the surface texture and color at the same roast level depending upon whether they were roasted in the i-Roast or Behmor. 

 Using the recommended default roast profile for my first couple of roasts resulted in completely under roasted batches. My next experiment was to see what 2nd crack looked/sounded/smelled like on the Behmor. Fire/charcoal was the result. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The default/hottest roast profile is too hot. When the beans enter 1st crack they have too much energy and go directly from 1st into 2nd crack, and 10 seconds later you have fire and charcoal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Roast profile P2 worked much better giving a nice gentle 1st crack which was prolonged, and allowed pulling the roast at the right degree of doneness. 

 I haven't mastered this roaster yet by a long shot, but I can see that there is a lot here to work with. The i-Roast works really hard to do 6 oz. at a time. The Behmor just loafs along to do a pound at a time. It seems subjectively that it should last a very very long time.

 The smoke suppression system works very well until you overwhelm its capacity by going to the charcoal stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did I mention how quiet it was? It's quiet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No ear plugs required. I used ear plugs with the i-Roast because of the noise.

 A shop vac is a necessity to take care of the chaff. More to come later._

 

thanks for the review/update! i figured there'd be a learning curve with the behmor...i'll be sure to use some of my cheaper stash if/when i get a behmor.

 are you able to use it indoors? i have to roast out on the patio with the iroast2 b/c of its noise and smoke...it'd be nice to roast indoors, especially in the phoenix summer. how long does a typical roast take? i usually stop my roasts at the first sign of the 2nd crack, which at the moment is somewhere around 8 minutes at the roast profile i'm using (and it's 100+ degrees outside).

 when you're finally able to get a decent roast, let us know how it tastes.

 oh - my iroast2 seemed fine yesterday.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the review/update! i figured there'd be a learning curve with the behmor...i'll be sure to use some of my cheaper stash if/when i get a behmor.

 are you able to use it indoors? i have to roast out on the patio with the iroast2 b/c of its noise and smoke...it'd be nice to roast indoors, especially in the phoenix summer. how long does a typical roast take? i usually stop my roasts at the first sign of the 2nd crack, which at the moment is somewhere around 8 minutes at the roast profile i'm using (and it's 100+ degrees outside).

 when you're finally able to get a decent roast, let us know how it tastes.

 oh - my iroast2 seemed fine yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You sound like you're following pretty much the same plan I follow for most of my roasts in the i-Roast, allowing for differences in ambient humidity and temperature.

 The Behmor seems completely different. It was quite a learning curve to start, but now it's starting to make sense. For a roast taken to FC or FC+, smoke should not be a problem, as far as I can tell so far. I would still recommend locating the roaster near your exhaust hood in the kitchen because there is still some oder, and if you go too far, there WILL be smoke! The noise is delightfully not an issue, the Behmor is blissfully quiet.

 I'll have a better understanding of this critter as I use it more, but for now I'm keeping my roastery in the garage, mostly because of the chaff and the location of my shop vac mounted on the wall right next to the workbench and roaster. The temperature outside today is currently 66F. .

 I see it's 102F down your way right now... Oh, the roast process takes about 10-14 minutes and about another 10 minutes for the cool down cycle.

 The roast timer tops out at about 23 minutes using the coolest roast profile, and it takes about half that time so far, using the roast profiles I've played with.


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, I've now gone through all the cheap green coffee I had, so next comes the more expensive stuff.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, I've now gone through all the cheap green coffee I had, so next comes the more expensive stuff._

 

what origin are you using that produces so much chaff? my ethiopian origins usually produce the most chaff, while the island origins (mostly puerto rican) have very little. i'm working through some sumatra tangse rhino that also produces very little chaff...

 btw, i've been buying my beans from green coffee buying club and have been pretty pleased...have you tried them?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what origin are you using that produces so much chaff? my ethiopian origins usually produce the most chaff, while the island origins (mostly puerto rican) have very little. i'm working through some sumatra tangse rhino that also produces very little chaff...

 btw, i've been buying my beans from green coffee buying club and have been pretty pleased...have you tried them?_

 

The cheap stuff that I have been playing with actually produces very little chaff, but any of my dry processed coffees make tons of chaff, so much so that it chokes the i-roast completely and I have to stop it half way through the roast and empty the chaff. I haven't tried roasting any dry process coffees in the Behmor yet. I haven't done any business with greencoffeebuyingclub yet, but I may give them a try after I work through the 20+ pounds of green coffee I have on hand now. I have purchased pretty much all of my green coffee from coffeebeancoral.com or sweetmarias.com. They have both been exceptional to deal with. I think I prefer Sweet Marias because they're much more active on their web site. They post cupping reviews and roasting recommendations for all of their coffees, and they do extensive testing and reporting on all the roasters they sell. It represents 100s and 100s of hours of work and it makes my enjoyment of the hobby much, much better.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The cheap stuff that I have been playing with actually produces very little chaff, but any of my dry processed coffees make tons of chaff, so much so that it chokes the i-roast completely and I have to stop it half way through the roast and empty the chaff. I haven't tried roasting any dry process coffees in the Behmor yet. I haven't done any business with greencoffeebuyingclub yet, but I may give them a try after I work through the 20+ pounds of green coffee I have on hand now. I have purchased pretty much all of my green coffee from coffeebeancoral.com or sweetmarias.com. They have both been exceptional to deal with. I think I prefer Sweet Marias because they're much more active on their web site. They post cupping reviews and roasting recommendations for all of their coffees, and they do extensive testing and reporting on all the roasters they sell. It represents 100s and 100s of hours of work and it makes my enjoyment of the hobby much, much better._

 

yeah, most of the ethiopian varieties (like harrar) are dry-processed so they have a lot of chaff...and i agree with you about sweet maria's. tons of great info there...best starting place for anyone interested in home roasting.


----------



## kwkarth

Did I mention efficiency?

 Both of the i-Roasts that I have each consume about ≈1200-1300W.
 The Behmor consumes ≤920W at full power. Not bad eh?


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 btw, i've been buying my beans from green coffee buying club and have been pretty pleased...have you tried them?_

 

When the club formed there was some nastiness involved that keeps me away from them.
 However, due to my current location etc, I am taking part in the Sweet Maria’s coffee club. There are few other sources of green coffee beans that I have had satisfactory or better transactions with, e.g., Green Coffee Beans | Home Roasting Supplies, U-Roast-Em .


----------



## john_jcb

I have been roasting espresso blends from Sweet Marias lately and have enjoyed them very much. I actually like the iroast 2 as far as quantity is concerned. Mostly I am the only one drinking coffee and I go through a batch every few days. When I have a day or so remaining I roast some more so it is always fresh. The espresso seems to be better if ground after a day or so of resting.


----------



## kugino

kwkarth, give us an update on the behmor. how have your roasts been?

 i've had quite an interesting week with coffee...finding coffee borer larvae in my stash of puerto rico (now i know where the moths were coming from) but also successfully obtaining some panama esmeralda gesha auction lot beans as well as one of my all-time favorites, kenya gethumbwini peaberry...mmm.


----------



## kwkarth

Ah, yes... The Behmor... I am still trying to calibrate myself to the vastly different roasting experience that it presents relative to the iRoast.

 I love the fact that I can roast a full pound at a time! I have not gotten the "perfect" roast yet. Most of my roasts have been a little bit lighter than optimum, but I can tell you it is a lot easier to obtain a good light roast with the Behmor than it was from the iRoast. 

 Random notes:
 The overall Behmor roaster exhibits much, much better heat distribution throughout the bean than does the iRoast, yet, is easily fast enough to showcase the brightness in the varietal character of Central & South American beans.

 One of the dry processed beans that gave me a lot of excessive chaff trouble in the iRoast at only 6 OZ at a time, went through the Behmor at a full pound with no problems at all.

 I did find that most of my peaberry coffees were too small to roast with the stock Behmor drum, as the smaller beans fell through the grid. I ordered the small grid drum and it works perfectly with all of my smaller bean coffees.

 With roasting a pound at a time, and only the wife and I drinking one cup a day, my iterative cycle is fairly slow... One roast a week. At this rate, the Behmor should last about a hundred years.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, yes... The Behmor... I am still trying to calibrate myself to the vastly different roasting experience that it presents relative to the iRoast.

 I love the fact that I can roast a full pound at a time! I have not gotten the "perfect" roast yet. Most of my roasts have been a little bit lighter than optimum, but I can tell you it is a lot easier to obtain a good light roast with the Behmor than it was from the iRoast. 

 Random notes:
 The overall Behmor roaster exhibits much, much better heat distribution throughout the bean than does the iRoast, yet, is easily fast enough to showcase the brightness in the varietal character of Central & South American beans.

 One of the dry processed beans that gave me a lot of excessive chaff trouble in the iRoast at only 6 OZ at a time, went through the Behmor at a full pound with no problems at all.

 I did find that most of my peaberry coffees were too small to roast with the stock Behmor drum, as the smaller beans fell through the grid. I ordered the small grid drum and it works perfectly with all of my smaller bean coffees.

 With roasting a pound at a time, and only the wife and I drinking one cup a day, my iterative cycle is fairly slow... One roast a week. At this rate, the Behmor should last about a hundred years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i've been reading a few coffee threads where behmor owners discuss how to dial in roasts for a particular bean...sounds complicated, but i like that one is able to do it during the roast, unlike the iroast, where one only has control of the cool cycle during the roast. 

 are you able to roast indoors without much smoke? i'd love to be able to do that...i think you mentioned that there is very little smoke as long as you don't roast too dark, right?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've been reading a few coffee threads where behmor owners discuss how to dial in roasts for a particular bean...sounds complicated, but i like that one is able to do it during the roast, unlike the iroast, where one only has control of the cool cycle during the roast. 

 are you able to roast indoors without much smoke? i'd love to be able to do that...i think you mentioned that there is very little smoke as long as you don't roast too dark, right?_

 

The smoke control on the Behmor is most impressive as is its quietness. On both of those counts, it would do very well to roast on the kitchen counter, near an exhaust fan, IF you roast too dark. However... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's quite impressive to me to be able to roast an entire pound of coffee to perfection without one whisp of smoke being created!

 I like to open the door while the machine is in its cooling cycle. Cool down is much more rapid that way. The downside of this is chaff blowing out of the roaster. I have a big shop vac on the wall which is very convenient for me to eliminate the chaff problem.

 If you use the Behmor in the way in which it was intended, that is, with the door closed until it's done cooling, chaff would NOT be an issue, but you'll want a good vac to clean out the chaff between roasts.

 My only issue at this point with the roaster is getting a darker, but not too dark roast with a full 16oz. of green beans. The timer needs another minute as far as I can tell. I would also like to be able to control the heat manually, in other words, it would be really neat to have a full manual mode on the roaster. I would use that mode all the time if it were there.


----------



## blubliss

Wow, I just found this thread and am glad to find a hidden gem of knowledge about espresso in the Head-Fi community.

 I just moved from the Rancilio duo to this:





 La Spaziale Vivaldi II Single Group Dual Boiler

 and this:





 MACAP M4 Stepless Adjustment Espresso Grinder 

 and I have a Hottop Roaster.

 We (me and the 10-15 guys who use the machine) are very happy with them. Our shots are consistently great now. It was a little more difficult with the Rancilio.

 We get our green beans wholesale from Royal Coffee and it only costs about $2.75 a pound but you have to buy 130 lbs. That lasts us like 6 months. We just got an awesome Ethiopian bean. 

 Just thought I would say hi.


----------



## david21

Vietnamese coffee press/filter is all I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm addicted to the Vietnamese ice coffee!

Cookware - Single Cup Vietnamese Coffee Maker


----------



## iakonafuji

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I just found this thread and am glad to find a hidden gem of knowledge about espresso in the Head-Fi community.

 I just moved from the Rancilio duo to this:





 La Spaziale Vivaldi II Single Group Dual Boiler

 and this:





 MACAP M4 Stepless Adjustment Espresso Grinder 

 and I have a Hottop Roaster.

 We (me and the 10-15 guys who use the machine) are very happy with them. Our shots are consistently great now. It was a little more difficult with the Rancilio.

 We get our green beans wholesale from Royal Coffee and it only costs about $2.75 a pound but you have to buy 130 lbs. That lasts us like 6 months. We just got an awesome Ethiopian bean. 

 Just thought I would say hi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I sure hope the 10-15 guys you share this with care for their machines just as much as you do! I'd hate for one of them to be reckless and not maintain it when it is due


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *david21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vietnamese coffee press/filter is all I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm addicted to the Vietnamese ice coffee!

Cookware - Single Cup Vietnamese Coffee Maker_

 

It's my most favorite drink.
 Miss it so much when I came to the States


----------



## david21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's my most favorite drink.
 Miss it so much when I came to the States 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why not buy one of those contraption and make viet iced coffee yourself? 

 All you need is the $4 contraption, french roast coffee, and condensed milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really simple to make


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blubliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I just found this thread and am glad to find a hidden gem of knowledge about espresso in the Head-Fi community.

 I just moved from the Rancilio duo to this:





 La Spaziale Vivaldi II Single Group Dual Boiler

 and this:





 MACAP M4 Stepless Adjustment Espresso Grinder 

 and I have a Hottop Roaster.

 We (me and the 10-15 guys who use the machine) are very happy with them. Our shots are consistently great now. It was a little more difficult with the Rancilio.

 We get our green beans wholesale from Royal Coffee and it only costs about $2.75 a pound but you have to buy 130 lbs. That lasts us like 6 months. We just got an awesome Ethiopian bean. 

 Just thought I would say hi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

cool coffee gadgets! i've been doing less espresso these days and more drip/press coffee, but i appreciate a good machine when i see it.

 you might want to look into the green coffee buying club, where you can get 10-20 lbs. at a time and try different origins rather than having to get a whole sack yourself...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *david21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why not buy one of those contraption and make viet iced coffee yourself? 

 All you need is the $4 contraption, french roast coffee, and condensed milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's really simple to make_

 

I've just put an order on Trung Nguyen Online: Vietnamese Coffee and Tea.

 When I was in VN, I always made a cup of iced, milk coffee everyday. Really really addicted to it. One point is that the cost to make a cup here is far more expensive than in VN


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you might want to look into the green coffee buying club, where you can get 10-20 lbs. at a time and try different origins rather than having to get a whole sack yourself..._

 

Yes, thank you very much. I saw that site in this thread and have already checked it out. I'm pretty sure I will be getting involved there. It's nice to have a variety.


----------



## raymondlin

I just got myself a Gaggia Classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 and have one of these on its way to me from Germany !


----------



## raymondlin

Check it out !!!!!


----------



## raymondlin

Here we are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The weird thing is that the tamper and the bumper costs as much as the grinder lol . It's not that big actually in real life, kinda cute actually. The buold quality is amazing, all the joints are as tight as it can be, no gaps, and the finish is really clean.


----------



## kugino

those are some nice toys, raymodlin. i love the zassenhaus grinders and am always on the lookout for a used one at garage sales...you never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so my iroast2 is officially dead. the power base had a short somewhere and doesn't fire up...i contacted hearthware to see if they do repairs, but they only do sales. i can purchase just the base for $120 or a brand new unit for $145. i'm not sure what to do...i may try to fix the base myself, but that won't happen for another month because of work and travel...but i'm also thinking of getting a behmor instead. hmmm...


----------



## yashicaman

Kugino,

 Got my wife a Technivorm KBT 741 for xmas a couple years ago She loves it as do I. Our previous pot was a Starbucks Utopia electric vacuum coffee maker. It was fun, but it eventually died on us. So I went out coffee maker hunting and did my research. The Technivorm KBT 741 is the best drip coffee maker that I've ever encountered. 

 Coffee beans by Peets usually. Caribou coffee beans sometimes. I'd like to get into roasting my own, but my wife refuses to indulge my fancy (something about chaff and smoke and fires and expense).

 Got a good coffee pot and decent beans anyway.

 Cheers!


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yashicaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kugino,

 Got my wife a Technivorm KBT 741 for xmas a couple years ago She loves it as do I. Our previous pot was a Starbucks Utopia electric vacuum coffee maker. It was fun, but it eventually died on us. So I went out coffee maker hunting and did my research. The Technivorm KBT 741 is the best drip coffee maker that I've ever encountered. 

 Coffee beans by Peets usually. Caribou coffee beans sometimes. I'd like to get into roasting my own, but my wife refuses to indulge my fancy (something about chaff and smoke and fires and expense).

 Got a good coffee pot and decent beans anyway.

 Cheers!_

 

yeah, that KBT 741 is a great machine. i owned one...until about a month ago when i finally decided to sell mine. i actually prefer the newco line of brewers (there's a big discussion on them at coffeegeek and greencoffeebuyingclub) that have automatic shutoff features. they get the water to the proper temperature, as hot as the technivorms...probably the only two groups of home brewers that do that. it was sad selling my technivorm, but it wasn't being used so it had to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm a big fan of peets...major dickason's is one fantastic blend, and i don't usually like blends! about the coffee roasting...the expense is not as much as you'd think...and compared to buying peets every month, it will save you money in the long run. something to think about


----------



## fzman

the capresso mt500 hits the right bew temp as well. it isn;t as cool looking as the technivorm, but it works well. i also have a superautomatic, several french presses, the tudeau upside-down presses, a toddy, a vac pot (and a vintage sunbeam electric one), an aeropress, an ibrik, several moka machines, and a gene cafe for home roasting. i am a bit carried away and my wife has declared a moratorium on coffee mugs/cups!

 i like darker roasts, fc+, and go for the earthier coffees, new guinea, sumatra, but also like some central americans. i do not like high acid coffees, and am not a big fan of the africans. i hate sour flavors in real life, and don;t go for tart, tangy coffees as a rule.

 i order from burman coffee in madison, wi, and the captains coffee in nc, along with the ocasional buy from sweet marias.

 hope that's not too much info-- but love coffee while i listen.

 regards,

 mark


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the capresso mt500 hits the right bew temp as well. it isn;t as cool looking as the technivorm, but it works well. i also have a superautomatic, several french presses, the tudeau upside-down presses, a toddy, a vac pot (and a vintage sunbeam electric one), an aeropress, an ibrik, several moka machines, and a gene cafe for home roasting. i am a bit carried away and my wife has declared a moratorium on coffee mugs/cups!

 i like darker roasts, fc+, and go for the earthier coffees, new guinea, sumatra, but also like some central americans. i do not like high acid coffees, and am not a big fan of the africans. i hate sour flavors in real life, and don;t go for tart, tangy coffees as a rule.

 i order from burman coffee in madison, wi, and the captains coffee in nc, along with the ocasional buy from sweet marias.

 hope that's not too much info-- but love coffee while i listen.

 regards,

 mark_

 

hey mark, nice selection of toys as well! i'm curious about your disdain for high acid coffees...while it's true that the africans tend to have higher acidity scores, it's not to be confused with sourness or tanginess or tartness. in my experience high acidity relates to brightness of the cup more so than sourness...

 i recently got 10lbs of one of the panama gesha auction lots and while i'm still figuring out what the best roast level is for this bean, there's a beautiful citrus attack to this origin that's quite unique. i'm a big african fan (love the fruitiness of the kenyans) but am trying to venture out into s./c. america and indonesia...

 anyway, i was able to take apart my iroast2 last night...and after putting it all back together, it now works! roasting some harrar right now.


----------



## kydsid

Hey all, need a little advice. I recently moved from the Pacific Northwest to South Texas. In terms of coffee this is like going from listening to K1000's to free airplane headphones!

 As such I think it best to start roasting at home and would like some suggestions at where to start. It the Behmor dificult to learn and who is a trusted company to buy it from/lowest price? Or is there another roaster that would be better to cut my teeth on so to speak? If so what?

 Thanks.


----------



## diogenes

Delete.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all, need a little advice. I recently moved from the Pacific Northwest to South Texas. In terms of coffee this is like going from listening to K1000's to free airplane headphones!_

 

No kidding. In my case Houston does not seem to have any decent coffee places.


----------



## malldian

Any suggestion as where to buy new guinea coffee? I have had it a couple times and really enjoyed it.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestion as where to buy new guinea coffee? I have had it a couple times and really enjoyed it._

 


 The below is a list of places that sell quality PNG coffee, which I have tried: 

 Green and occasional offered roasted: Sweet Maria’s Home Coffee Roasting Supplies -Sweet Maria's
 Roasted: Intelligentsia (Intelligentsia Coffee & Tea, Inc. - Home) and Doubleshot (DoubleShot)


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kydsid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all, need a little advice. I recently moved from the Pacific Northwest to South Texas. In terms of coffee this is like going from listening to K1000's to free airplane headphones!

 As such I think it best to start roasting at home and would like some suggestions at where to start. It the Behmor dificult to learn and who is a trusted company to buy it from/lowest price? Or is there another roaster that would be better to cut my teeth on so to speak? If so what?

 Thanks._

 

you can buy the Behmor directly from them...or sweet maria's...as well as some other sites. shop around for best deals, though i don't know how far below $299 you'll get. some places will throw in free coffee, so that might be your best bet. coffeegeek.com, sweet maria's, and greencoffeebuying club all have very good information on the behmor. our very own kwkarth has one and he's very helpful, so PMing him would be a good start.

 as far as where to begin with coffee roasting, sweet maria's is the place to go. very good information about how to roast, what to look for while roasting, color charts to get you familiar with the different roast levels, and all-around good information on origins, roasters, etc. 

 good luck.


----------



## raymondlin

Check it out!


----------



## Gatto

I need all the coffee loving head-fier advice I can get. I am moving into a new dorm in January where I can only have a super tiny coffee pot because there is no kitchen. I usually drink 2-4 16 oz cups of coffee a day. I have no problem with a machine that makes one at a time. I would prefer one that can easily be used to just boil water (not sure if there are any that can't, but I figured it would be better to throw that out there). thanks!


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need all the coffee loving head-fier advice I can get. I am moving into a new dorm in January where I can only have a super tiny coffee pot because there is no kitchen. I usually drink 2-4 16 oz cups of coffee a day. I have no problem with a machine that makes one at a time. I would prefer one that can easily be used to just boil water (not sure if there are any that can't, but I figured it would be better to throw that out there). thanks!_

 

my suggestion would be to get a french press and a an electric kettle. french presses are small and take up almost no room...and make the best cup of coffee, IMO. and the water kettle boils quickly and gives you the flexibility to use it for coffee, tea, etc.


----------



## Suntory_Times

I fanyones after a fantastic deal buy a sunbeam cafe series (look around on ebay, or wherever you get second hand stuff). There currently going very cheap as the new model was just brought out, I should also add that the old model is superior in every way (having used the new one I was hugely dissapointed).

 Second hand you can probabluy grab it for around $200AU at the moment, though I paid $615AU for it new (it was 25% off I believe to have it so low). I personally haven't used a machine that's better thats costs under around $1500.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need all the coffee loving head-fier advice I can get. I am moving into a new dorm in January where I can only have a super tiny coffee pot because there is no kitchen. I usually drink 2-4 16 oz cups of coffee a day. I have no problem with a machine that makes one at a time. I would prefer one that can easily be used to just boil water (not sure if there are any that can't, but I figured it would be better to throw that out there). thanks!_

 

Or just get a basic pour-over (Melitta makes them.) Good coffee, easy, and less clean up than a French press. Makes cleaner cup as well, especially if you don't want to fuss with burr grinder. French press take a fairly coarse grind, unles you like a lot of mud in your cup. Get an electric kettle and you're all set.


----------



## Gatto

would one of these work for me? do they take regular filters and coffee or those little sealed one cup at a time circle filters? 

 edit: never mind, looks like it takes the little pods. Although they don't seem expensive and they also have tea pods. Does anyone else use pods? are they good? bad? meh?

https://shop.melitta.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=66+310&Cat=


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would one of these work for me? do they take regular filters and coffee or those little sealed one cup at a time circle filters? 

 edit: never mind, looks like it takes the little pods. Although they don't seem expensive and they also have tea pods. Does anyone else use pods? are they good? bad? meh?

https://shop.melitta.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=66+310&Cat=_

 

The one I'm thinking of uses regular cone filters, not pods. I'd avoid pods if you like fresh coffee.

 Check these out:

Gourmet Coffee - Melitta USA


----------



## Gatto

oo very cool (and much cheaper) dumb question, how exactly do they work? you pour hot water in them?


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oo very cool (and much cheaper) dumb question, how exactly do they work? you pour hot water in them?_

 

Put a filter in the basket, grind the coffee, or add ground coffee, put the desired amount in the filter basket, boil water, and pour the water over the ground coffee. (You want the water just off the boil) That's about it. You can play with the grind and amount of coffee to get the strength you like. It's one of the best ways to make coffee, because you extract at the correct temperature (204 F or so). Most drip pots don't get anywhere near that, and hence don't make the best coffee. And since it's one cup at a time, it's always fresh. Nothing worse than burnt coffee.

 If you're using this method, a cheap blade grinder works great. Krups and a number of other companies make them. Find a source of good beans and you have coffee nirvana for next to nothing.


----------



## Gatto

that looks perfect, thanks! Any suggestions for something that will boil water and be allowed in most dorms?


----------



## pat1006

Just get a normal coffee maker. My school they say no to that stuff but we just put it away when they come by. As long as you are not like my girlfriend and her roommate who left their coffee pot on all day by mistake then there really isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## episiarch

Gatto, what I would do in your position is to get a boiling (almost) water dispenser and a Melitta-style coffee filter holder. You'll actually get better quality coffee this way than you will from a regular small coffee maker (the water's hotter to start with), it'll be ready _faster_ than it would in a coffeemaker, and you'll have immediate hot water any time you want it for other things (instant soups, ramen, friends who like tea, etc.).

 It's no more work than using a regular coffee machine. Put the holder on your mug (or go-cup), put a filter in the holder, put some coffee in the filter, and pour boiling hot water over it. Wait a minute or two for the water to finish running through, and you've got super fresh, super hot coffee. (This is the pour-over method beerguy0 already advocated; I'm just adding my suggestion from experience about the hot-water source.)

 This is the setup I used at my office last year. It was very satisfactory, and I'm pretty picky about coffee. 

 If you have room for a grinder as well so you can grind fresh, so much the better. But this setup will give you coffee that's about as good as you can get from pre-ground, and will do it quickly and with lots of flexibility. With a grinder it'll be even better.


----------



## dantztiludrop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that looks perfect, thanks! Any suggestions for something that will boil water and be allowed in most dorms?_

 

Hey Gatto....my fellow Alien Ears friend! How about something like an electric kettle?

 Easy & efficient way to boil water for your Melitta filter setup (or a French press). I have been doing Melitta cone filters daily for over 20 years & with freshly ground beans it is not only a great-tasting gourmet way to go, but also a fun ritual too.

*Life is too short to drink bad coffee!*


 Aww, beat to the punch by episiarch....so, yeah, what he said! I hate when work gets in the way of my head-fi posting.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dantztiludrop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Gatto....my fellow Alien Ears friend! How about something like an electric kettle?

 Easy & efficient way to boil water for your Melitta filter setup (or a French press). I have been doing Melitta cone filters daily for over 20 years & with freshly ground beans it is not only a great-tasting gourmet way to go, but also a fun ritual too.

*Life is too short to drink bad coffee!*


 Aww, beat to the punch by episiarch....so, yeah, what he said! I hate when work gets in the way of my head-fi posting._

 

That's what I was going to suggest. An electric kettle is probably the fastest way to boil water.


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_would one of these work for me? do they take regular filters and coffee or those little sealed one cup at a time circle filters? 

 edit: never mind, looks like it takes the little pods. Although they don't seem expensive and they also have tea pods. Does anyone else use pods? are they good? bad? meh?

https://shop.melitta.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=66+310&Cat=_

 


 G'day, If on a budget and in a dorm I would try out one of these. The only problem is it only will make one cup at a time, but is superior to any french press I have used.


----------



## Gatto

what makes expensive water heaters expensive? Would something like this work? I really like pour over design, looks easy to do, easy to clean, easy to replace. Am I correct?

Amazon.com: Sunbeam Hot Shot Beverage Machine: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## deadie

The hot shot is an item from my childhood! My family had one of these growing up - this design is over 30 years old, so you could say it's "proven". 

 Having said that, I use one of these now:






 It holds more water, you bring it to the water source, you bring it to where the water is needed, just a better design IMO.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gatto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what makes expensive water heaters expensive? Would something like this work? I really like pour over design, looks easy to do, easy to clean, easy to replace. Am I correct?

Amazon.com: Sunbeam Hot Shot Beverage Machine: Kitchen & Dining_


----------



## episiarch

The expensive ones maintain water at temperature, ready to go instantly, 24/7. They have dispensing pumps, tipover sensors, child-resistant locks, auto-reboil cycles. 

 The less expensive electric kettles boil water on demand. Which is fine - they will make equally good coffee and boiled water.

 But once you have had one of the on-demand dispensers, it's hard to go back. It's just darn nice to have your hot water *right now*. 

 With an electric kettle instead of an instant dispenser, my argument that pour-over is faster than a coffeemaker is a lot less compelling. The coffee-quality story, however, remains unchanged.


----------



## Gatto

any suggestions for an on demand dispenser under $50 (under 30 would be better)? or even one of those kettles instead of the design like the one I linked to where it goes straight to a mug? I'd prefer one that can be kept plugged in at all times without melting like I noticed was the main complaint about the sunbeam.


----------



## episiarch

If you search Amazon for "electric teapot" you'll find quite a few that can be left plugged in. In most cases there's a separate base and kettle, and the base stays plugged in all the time while the kettle can be lifted off after the water boils. This is a good arrangement and is what we had at home for several years. I see one by "Toastess" (I never heard of them before) for $24, probably about as cheap as you'll find that sort of thing.


----------



## kugino

i have that kettle deadie posted above...works well, fast, no problems with it.


----------



## Ad Rock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *episiarch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gatto, what I would do in your position is to get a boiling (almost) water dispenser and a Melitta-style coffee filter holder. You'll actually get better quality coffee this way than you will from a regular small coffee maker (the water's hotter to start with), it'll be ready faster than it would in a coffeemaker, and you'll have immediate hot water any time you want it for other things (instant soups, ramen, friends who like tea, etc.).

 It's no more work than using a regular coffee machine. Put the holder on your mug (or go-cup), put a filter in the holder, put some coffee in the filter, and pour boiling hot water over it. Wait a minute or two for the water to finish running through, and you've got super fresh, super hot coffee. (This is the pour-over method beerguy0 already advocated; I'm just adding my suggestion from experience about the hot-water source.)

 This is the setup I used at my office last year. It was very satisfactory, and I'm pretty picky about coffee. 

 If you have room for a grinder as well so you can grind fresh, so much the better. But this setup will give you coffee that's about as good as you can get from pre-ground, and will do it quickly and with lots of flexibility. With a grinder it'll be even better._

 

I have a friend who roasts his own beans in his garage and he swears by using this method to make a cup of coffee. It allows for the most control over the whole process, and once you perfect it there really is no better cup of coffee.


----------



## raymondlin

I keep my coffee in a same designed jar from Starbucks, costs about £9 or something. Really good actually. In there now is 250g of beans (Bolivia Machacamarca) from Hasbean, it fits perfectly. Funny though a same weight bag from Starbucks can fill the jar more to the brim.


----------



## Monkee

Not that funny, it just comes down to the density of the bean - peaberries are denser than 'normal' berries and dark roasts end up less dense than light roasts (moisture content). 

 Starbucks are referred to in this household as Charbucks because they (in our opinion) over-roast their beans, which would explain why you fit less of their beans (by weight) in the same size jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J


----------



## Ad Rock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Monkee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not that funny, it just comes down to the density of the bean - peaberries are denser than 'normal' berries and dark roasts end up less dense than light roasts (moisture content). 

 Starbucks are referred to in this household as Charbucks because they (in our opinion) over-roast their beans, which would explain why you fit less of their beans (by weight) in the same size jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J_

 

They systematically over-roast their beans I have heard to ensure consistency throughout their offering. I guess it makes sense to be better safe than sorry, just sometimes it comes at a sacrifice for the actual quality of the beans.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ad Rock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They systematically over-roast their beans I have heard to ensure consistency throughout their offering. I guess it makes sense to be better safe than sorry, just sometimes it comes at a sacrifice for the actual quality of the beans._

 

if this is indeed true (i have my doubts), it's stupid. not saying you're stupid, just s-bucks for settling on an inane "solution". there will always be variability in any roast, no matter how light or dark one roasts. crops are not consistent from season to season and one must also take into account temperature, humidity, etc.

 what seems the more likely reason is that by roasting dark (or over roasting), one can mask poor bean quality. the darker the roast, the more one tastes the roast character and not the origin character. so, beans tend to taste alike if roasted very dark, while origin characters tend to be more distinct at lower roast levels. this is why i roast medium (full city/full city +) nowadays, because i love tasting individual origin characteristics.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if this is indeed true (i have my doubts), it's stupid. not saying you're stupid, just s-bucks for settling on an inane "solution". there will always be variability in any roast, no matter how light or dark one roasts. crops are not consistent from season to season and one must also take into account temperature, humidity, etc.

 what seems the more likely reason is that by roasting dark (or over roasting), one can mask poor bean quality. the darker the roast, the more one tastes the roast character and not the origin character. so, beans tend to taste alike if roasted very dark, while origin characters tend to be more distinct at lower roast levels. this is why i roast medium (full city/full city +) nowadays, because i love tasting individual origin characteristics._

 

You guys are right. Over roasting masks some of the varietal character of a given bean and also obscures some of the seasonal variations in a given variety. city to -full city is the way to go if you really want to savor and appreciate all that a given bean has to offer.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys are right. Over roasting masks some of the varietal character of a given bean and also obscures some of the seasonal variations in a given variety. city to -full city is the way to go if you really want to savor and appreciate all that a given bean has to offer._

 

listen to this man. he knows of what he speaks!


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if this is indeed true (i have my doubts), it's stupid. not saying you're stupid, just s-bucks for settling on an inane "solution". there will always be variability in any roast, no matter how light or dark one roasts. crops are not consistent from season to season and one must also take into account temperature, humidity, etc.

 what seems the more likely reason is that by roasting dark (or over roasting), one can mask poor bean quality. the darker the roast, the more one tastes the roast character and not the origin character. so, beans tend to taste alike if roasted very dark, while origin characters tend to be more distinct at lower roast levels. this is why i roast medium (full city/full city +) nowadays, because i love tasting individual origin characteristics._

 

Another reason *$ over roasts their coffee is that it's more difficult to tell when a very dark roast is starting to go stale, which gives the coffee a longer shelf life. The roast flavors don't deteriorate as quickly as the actual coffee flavors. 

 I've been roasting my own for a few months now, and there are a few coffees I still like roasted fairly dark (Panama BEP is great at French roast, for example, as are many Sumatrans.) I mostly stop just shy of, or maybe a few snaps into second crack. 

 Many coffee drinkers don't really want the full varietal character of the bean. The trick is to find that spot where the roast character and varietal character are in balance. I sometimes will roast the same bean to different levels and blend the two, giving a more complex profile to the cup.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another reason *$ over roasts their coffee is that it's more difficult to tell when a very dark roast is starting to go stale, which gives the coffee a longer shelf life. The roast flavors don't deteriorate as quickly as the actual coffee flavors. 

 I've been roasting my own for a few months now, and there are a few coffees I still like roasted fairly dark (Panama BEP is great at French roast, for example, as are many Sumatrans.) I mostly stop just shy of, or maybe a few snaps into second crack. 

 Many coffee drinkers don't really want the full varietal character of the bean. The trick is to find that spot where the roast character and varietal character are in balance. I sometimes will roast the same bean to different levels and blend the two, giving a more complex profile to the cup._

 

good point. there are many reasons to over-roast, none of which are good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you're also right that some varietals do well with a darker roast. i've had jamaican blue mountain roasted dark that was very good. the cafe i frequent often has a puerto rican that's roasted past full city and it's good as well, though i don't take my own puerto ricans that far. 

 i'm not familiar with the panama that you mentioned...i'll have to check it out...thanks for the tip!


----------



## armoured

Yum.... coffee.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Team-budget-fi!

 Got all of the following, plus some in-house freshly roasted coffee at a local coffee house for under $85 












 I tired to get the best bang for my buck, and with the money I didn't spend on expensive equipment I will use to buy some really nice beans. Going to go get some seasonal flavored beans next.


----------



## malldian

Whats the guy in the middle?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the guy in the middle?_

 

A coffee grinder: Amazon.com: Mr. Coffee IDS77 Electric Coffee Grinder with Chamber Maid Cleaning System, Black: Kitchen & Dining

 Despite the stock photo- it is a glossy black and looks really nice. Too bad the electric kettle and aeropress don't


----------



## raymondlin

Got some Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Bourbon from hasbean and yummy !


----------



## onurrus

I just use my pot to cook my Turkish coffee,Just add some sugar and coffee and cook till it boils.thats the stuff I use..

http://ozosmanlisedefcilik.com/sedef...1-thickbox.jpg

http://sergi.fototiryaki.com/albums/.../PICT17097.jpg


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys are right. Over roasting masks some of the varietal character of a given bean and also obscures some of the seasonal variations in a given variety. city to -full city is the way to go if you really want to savor and appreciate all that a given bean has to offer._

 

I have been roasting my espresso to just where second crack occurs. It has been the best I have ever had. I truly like the differences you can taste with a lighter roast.


----------



## fzman

i think the decision about how light/dark to roast any particular bean also depends on how you're going to "brew" the coffee. i've found some coffees i love in french press, that i am not so fond of in the superautomatic, and vice versa. just got a technivorm from my wife for xmas, and it is changing my roasting habits, because it makes a richer brew than the capresson 500 i had been using.

 currently enjoying an aged java and a columbian from burman coffee in madison wi!

 best to all,

 Mark


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Team-budget-fi!

 Got all of the following, plus some in-house freshly roasted coffee at a local coffee house for under $85 












 I tired to get the best bang for my buck, and with the money I didn't spend on expensive equipment I will use to buy some really nice beans. Going to go get some seasonal flavored beans next._

 

The aeropress improves quite a bit if you get a better grinder. The more consistent your grind, the better your extract will be, from any pressurized extraction method.


----------



## warubozu

Just curious has anyone here tried the inverted Aeropress method:

scott.marquardt - Inverted Aeropressing for Better Coffee


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The aeropress improves quite a bit if you get a better grinder. The more consistent your grind, the better your extract will be, from any pressurized extraction method._

 

Yeah, I'm new to this but I can certainly tell there isn't much consistency with my "grinder". When I read some of the reviews on it, I didn't take into account that the people reviewing it are probably using lower grade beans for a drip coffee maker. 

 I've been eying this burr grinder though: Amazon.com: Capresso 560.01 Infinity Burr Grinder, Black: Home & Garden

 But I am holding out for now as I am still satisfied with my lattes.




 I also got this new toy not too long ago: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/...QL._SS500_.jpg
 Works wonders when your on a budget like I am.

 I'm learning a lot however. I bought some flavored coffee and at first it tasted good, but then I got some Intelligentsia Black Cat beans (in Chicago) and now the flavored stuff taste average. It's a shame though because I don't want to spend $12 a week on coffee


----------



## grawk

That capresso is the grinder I have, it does a pretty good job.


----------



## raymondlin

I managed to read through this thread from the start now and actually quite surprise that a lot of people's main form of coffee making is not an espresso machine, but french press and aeropress.

 Very surprised indeed !


----------



## grawk

Why is that a surprise? You get good coffee for under $40


----------



## raymondlin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why is that a surprise? You get good coffee for under $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's just that in a forum where purity, and always striding for better in headphones would have the same urges when it comes to coffee. Especially when it comes to gadgets, and constantly upgrading too.


----------



## Geek

Since the last time I was on the forums, I've become quite a coffee snob. More so even than audio.

 I have a customized Andreja Premium, Mazzer mini, and two Gene Cafes that I use to roast my own beans.

 Yes, I roast my own coffee specifically for espresso extraction.

 Nothing really fancy outside of that. I need to get better espresso cups.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's just that in a forum where purity, and always striding for better in headphones would have the same urges when it comes to coffee. Especially when it comes to gadgets, and constantly upgrading too._

 

i don't know if espressos are the be-all end-all in coffees. i love them and can pull a pretty good shot myself, but i don't drink espressos as often as i do regular coffee, and almost as much care goes into making a good cup of coffee as pulling a really good shot.

 i do have the same urges when it comes to espresso gadgets, though...but my la pavoni is akin to my k1000 - they're wonderful and do their jobs extremely well...but for everyday use and on the go, they don't cut it. i need my portable esw9 and livewires and my thermos of coffee - black.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got some Brazil Fazenda Cachoeira Bourbon from hasbean and yummy !















_

 

So weird to see those Starbucks coffee shot glasses under a regular espresso machine. Around my area at least the Starbucks use these other machines that grind the beans and pull shots. The problem is that the shots vary. Alot of time the beans get stuck so the shots are so weak. I got an americano 4 or 5 shots with room at one of the local locations and you could see thru it to the side of the cup like strong tea. It actually happened there several times! At the prices they charge it sucks so i am back to the independents again.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I am in the market for either the Aeropress or a French Press. Not sure which yet. As far as the French Press, what are some decent ones to look at? Also, I wouldn't mind a milk frother as well. Any pointers on those? I am very new to the whole coffee experience but this thread has been most helpful and inspiring.


----------



## grawk

for french press, the bodum chambord is the gold standard, and isn't terribly expensive. Can't help you with a milk frother.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_for french press, the bodum chambord is the gold standard, and isn't terribly expensive. Can't help you with a milk frother._

 

Ok. Looks good. I was just wondering cause it looks like Bodum has about 25 different French Press models alone. I wasn't sure if they were basically the same just with different styling or if there was actually differences in the design but the nice and simple Chambord looks good to me. I also see that Bodum has the milk frothers but wasn't sure how well they worked since nobody really talked about frothers in all the 21 pages of this thread.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Research "aerolatte" for a really good battery powered frother. At least that is what I use and it works very well.


----------



## MoNelly

Anyone compared home roasters? Specifically I'm looking at the the iRoast 2, FreshRoast Plus8, and the Gene Cafe. Prices range from $100 to $500 for those three, and while I know I love good coffee (Chemex all the way, baby), I'm not yet convinced I should invest in a home roaster. 

 I'd start with the $100 version, but it roasts such a tiny amount I'm afraid I'd be roasting twice per day, and that if I liked it I'd end up upgrading in a few months. The $500 unit does up to half a pound at a time, but dang--that's some serious bucks (one third of a pair of Senn HD800s!). One thing I do know: I'm not interested in stovetop or popcorn popper methods.

 My comment on coffee: As I've become more of a coffeephile (java snob?), I've come to realize that most people make two major mistakes when brewing coffee. Mistake number one: They use a drip coffee maker that achieves a maximum temp WAY below the optimum 200 degrees (and they NEVER clean that coffee maker, which leads to one tainted cup after another). Second, they use way too few grounds, resulting in weak-tasting coffee that lacks any body. Anything less than a rounded tablespoon for every five ounces is too little, and I tend to use a bit more than that.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Second, they use way too few grounds, resulting in weak-tasting coffee that lacks any body. Anything less than a rounded tablespoon for every five ounces is too little, and I tend to use a bit more than that._

 

I guarantee that this is nothing i have ever been accused of. You mean you use only one teaspoon for every five ounces, that's weak!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most people add hot water to the coffee i make.


----------



## MoNelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean you use only one teaspoon for every five ounces, that's weak!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tablespoon, not teaspoon. And I tend to go about 1.5. Still, I want to taste the coffee, not peel paint with it!


----------



## blubliss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone compared home roasters? Specifically I'm looking at the the iRoast 2, FreshRoast Plus8, and the Gene Cafe. Prices range from $100 to $500 for those three, and while I know I love good coffee (Chemex all the way, baby), I'm not yet convinced I should invest in a home roaster._

 

The first mistake is actually not home-roasting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I have had a Hot Top for about 3 years now and I can't imagine how i used to drink Starbucks. Home roast is the only way. I have the luxury of sharing my machine (La Spaziale Vivaldi II) with about 15 people so we buy 130 lb. bags of green at a time which is really cheap ~ $2.75/lb. for awesome coffee. We are just finishing off some Ethiopian Sidamo.

 One guy roasts like every 2 days. Fresh roast all the time.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tablespoon, not teaspoon. And I tend to go about 1.5. Still, I want to taste the coffee, not peel paint with it!_

 

Tablespoon of course, misspoke. if i go to a coffee shop, Coffee bean is a smaller chain around here, i usually drink an americano with room for cream and then don't put in the cream. I think its like five shots of espresso with alittle water, maybe 50/50 or 60/40. Thats close to my coffee strength if i had to estimate i guess. I think i do about 10 tablespoons of french roast for 8 or 8.5 cups. If it is too much i add alittle water, but better too strong then too weak.


----------



## malldian

Any experience with the Fresh Roast Plus 8?


----------



## davidhunternyc

Woops. Double Post.


----------



## davidhunternyc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Ad Rock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They systematically over-roast their beans I have heard to ensure consistency throughout their offering. I guess it makes sense to be better safe than sorry, just sometimes it comes at a sacrifice for the actual quality of the beans._

 

Over-roast or burn their beans? Everyone knows by now how sweet, mild, and delicate Kona coffee is. One time, I bought a bag of 100% Kona coffee from Starbucks and it was quite expensive. When I ground the beans and made coffee, I was pissed to discover that the beans tasted burnt and bitter. In fact, I then went across the street and bought a cup of coffee from a street corner bodega. When I got home I compared the two. The Kona Starbucks coffee was better, but barely so. I never bought coffee from Starbucks again.


----------



## raymondlin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tablespoon of course, misspoke. if i go to a coffee shop, Coffee bean is a smaller chain around here, i usually drink an americano with room for cream and then don't put in the cream. I think its like five shots of espresso with alittle water, maybe 50/50 or 60/40. Thats close to my coffee strength if i had to estimate i guess. I think i do about 10 tablespoons of french roast for 8 or 8.5 cups. If it is too much i add alittle water, but better too strong then too weak._

 

5 espressos in a cup ???


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone compared home roasters? Specifically I'm looking at the the iRoast 2, FreshRoast Plus8, and the Gene Cafe. Prices range from $100 to $500 for those three, and while I know I love good coffee (Chemex all the way, baby), I'm not yet convinced I should invest in a home roaster. 

 I'd start with the $100 version, but it roasts such a tiny amount I'm afraid I'd be roasting twice per day, and that if I liked it I'd end up upgrading in a few months. The $500 unit does up to half a pound at a time, but dang--that's some serious bucks (one third of a pair of Senn HD800s!). One thing I do know: I'm not interested in stovetop or popcorn popper methods.

 My comment on coffee: As I've become more of a coffeephile (java snob?), I've come to realize that most people make two major mistakes when brewing coffee. Mistake number one: They use a drip coffee maker that achieves a maximum temp WAY below the optimum 200 degrees (and they NEVER clean that coffee maker, which leads to one tainted cup after another). Second, they use way too few grounds, resulting in weak-tasting coffee that lacks any body. Anything less than a rounded tablespoon for every five ounces is too little, and I tend to use a bit more than that._

 

I've looked at all the home roasters available, but none really hit a home run, at least for me. (Batch size too small, lack of control, too much smoke for indoor use, etc.) I finally tried the "dog bowl" roasting method, which is basically a paint stripping gun, a stainless steel bowl, and a whisk to stir the beans. (I actually had all of these items already around the house). Works great, but it must be done outdoors (lots of smoke and chaff). I find it gives a great deal of control, since you can see exactly what stage the beans are at. I can do 8-10 oz. at a time, two batches is typically enough to last a week for the two of us. I buy beans from Sweet Marias, 20 lbs at a time. Brewing is mostly either direct brew or French press, but we also have two Mocca pots. I generally use the six tasse Mocca pot if I want a cup myself.

 Nothing like freshly roasted coffee.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoNelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone compared home roasters? Specifically I'm looking at the the iRoast 2, FreshRoast Plus8, and the Gene Cafe. Prices range from $100 to $500 for those three, and while I know I love good coffee (Chemex all the way, baby), I'm not yet convinced I should invest in a home roaster. 

 I'd start with the $100 version, but it roasts such a tiny amount I'm afraid I'd be roasting twice per day, and that if I liked it I'd end up upgrading in a few months. The $500 unit does up to half a pound at a time, but dang--that's some serious bucks (one third of a pair of Senn HD800s!). One thing I do know: I'm not interested in stovetop or popcorn popper methods.

 My comment on coffee: As I've become more of a coffeephile (java snob?), I've come to realize that most people make two major mistakes when brewing coffee. Mistake number one: They use a drip coffee maker that achieves a maximum temp WAY below the optimum 200 degrees (and they NEVER clean that coffee maker, which leads to one tainted cup after another). Second, they use way too few grounds, resulting in weak-tasting coffee that lacks any body. Anything less than a rounded tablespoon for every five ounces is too little, and I tend to use a bit more than that._

 

I have the iRoast2 and have been very pleased with it. It is programmable and you can save your favorite roasting and repeat it. I like the small batches and since it is just me drinking the coffee I roast about every 3-4 days. Lately I have been roasting espresso and I must say it far surpasses any coffee shop I have been to in the US. My memory may also be playing tricks on me as it has been many years since I have been in Italy for a cup but I remember it fondly.


----------



## fzman

i had to make a decision about 2 years ago, regarding a coffee roaster. i had every other coffee gadget i could think of, and roasting was the final frontier. i was going to a fresh roast, or the one with the big plastic screw augur inside (can't remember the name). from my audio upgrade experience, i realized it would be more econoicall to just do it once, and do it right, so i bought the gene cafe as my b-day present to myself, and even had it overnighted to me....

 some 400+ roasts later, i have never looked back. roasting twice per week keeps my wife and i supplied at home, and my machine at work full.

 i buy from burmans and sweet marias, and the machine has more than paid for itself. i roast on top of my stove, and the hood removes more than enough smoke (except for the aged java which smokes up a storm).

 if you are into coffee, and want a machine that will do the job without becoming a nuisance or taking up too much time, go for the gene!

 no, i don't sell them, just love it. usual cup is from a tehnivorm (thanks to the wife for a great xmas surprise), which replaced a capresso mt500. i also have a super automatic, moka pots, a toddy maker, an ibrik, french presses, including the trudeau that pulls the grounds up out of the water, an aeropress, --cripes i am crazy!!!!


----------



## madmax7

I use the Rancillio Silvia to pull my shots at home. Using the Rancillio Rocky burr grinder as well. For me the Intelligencia Black Cat roast, is the best tasting and smelling coffee I have ever had.


----------



## MoNelly

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_some 400+ roasts later, i have never looked back. roasting twice per week keeps my wife and i supplied at home, and my machine at work full._

 

Thanks for the input, Fzman. My wife thinks I'm mildly crazy about all this coffee stuff, but even she appreciates the fresh beans I've managed to score from fine roasters around the SF Bay area. I think she'd be happy with home-roasted beans (as long as she didn't have to roast them herself). That said, I think I may have to keep the actual cost of the roaster to myself.


----------



## krmathis

How about this coffee gadget?
 1970's coffee pot on open fire...


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_5 espressos in a cup ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oops I checked, it's four shots for both them and Starbucks(uck). I do sometimes add a shot and not get room on top though.--Buzzz


----------



## raymondlin

Buzzzzz time !


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Grabbed a hand powered milk frother yesterday. Works great. Since it is pumping air in to the milk there is no problem using skim if your fat conscious and it froths the milk very thick. This is the unit I bought at a local culinary store for $20.

Amazon.com: Bodum Chambord 5-Ounce Milk Frother: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmAndHammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Grabbed a hand powered milk frother yesterday. Works great. Since it is pumping air in to the milk there is no problem using skim if your fat conscious and it froths the milk very thick. This is the unit I bought at a local culinary store for $20.

Amazon.com: Bodum Chambord 5-Ounce Milk Frother: Kitchen & Dining_

 

I have that one, it looks really nice when matched with the Chambord French Press (ooooh, matching sets!). I recall that heating the milk makes for a thinner froth.


----------



## dallan

You guys water it down with cow excretions. Yuk!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dallan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys water it down with cow excretions. Yuk!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha...yeah, I am new to coffee so I still add the white stuff to the black stuff. Not worked myself up to full strength yet.

 But in all fairness, I do like to switch it up now and then so I figured why not. I can make some coffee "drinks" this way when I am wanting the taste of coffee but not in the mood for actual coffee. It made for a pretty nice cold coffee treat this evening in fact.


----------



## dallan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ArmAndHammer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_haha...yeah, I am new to coffee so I still add the white stuff to the black stuff. Not worked myself up to full strength yet._

 

Does that make it grey?


----------



## malldian

Can someone measure the weight of a scoop of coffee beans in the AeroPress scoop for me?


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone measure the weight of a scoop of coffee beans in the AeroPress scoop for me?_

 

shoot, i just used it yesterday but it's in my office. i've weighed a level scoop in another coffee measure and it's about 9-10 grams on average...this is for whole beans, which is what i think you were asking...right?


----------



## malldian

Yeah thanks a lot.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since the last time I was on the forums, I've become quite a coffee snob. More so even than audio.

 I have a customized Andreja Premium, Mazzer mini, and two Gene Cafes that I use to roast my own beans.

 Yes, I roast my own coffee specifically for espresso extraction.

 Nothing really fancy outside of that. I need to get better espresso cups._

 

How are you liking the Andreja?


----------



## raymondlin

Just bought myself a Iberital MC2 Burr Grinder !


----------



## jc9394

Any Capresso user? There are mixed review on them, I really want to try one.


----------



## grawk

Amazon.com: Capresso 560.01 Infinity Burr Grinder, Black: Home & Garden

 If you mean THAT capresso, I have one, and I love it. I haven't owned it long enough to know if it will be durable, but it does a good consistent grind. I wouldn't use it for turkish coffee, but for espresso and french press, it's good stuff.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Latest purchases:


*Izzo Alex Duetto*







*Macap M4 Stepless Chrome*







*Reg Barber Tall Maple Tamper*







*Rancilio E61 Bottomless Portafilter*







*Motta Knock Box*


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazon.com: Capresso 560.01 Infinity Burr Grinder, Black: Home & Garden

 If you mean THAT capresso, I have one, and I love it. I haven't owned it long enough to know if it will be durable, but it does a good consistent grind. I wouldn't use it for turkish coffee, but for espresso and french press, it's good stuff._

 

I have the grinder and love it. I mean the coffee machine.

Amazon.com: CoffeeTEAM Therm Coffee Maker: Home & Garden

Amazon.com: Capresso 441.05 MT-500 Plus 10-cup Coffeemaker with Metallic Alloy Body and Stainless Thermal Carafe: Home & Garden


----------



## raymondlin

Serious amount of gear there bob !


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Serious amount of gear there bob !_

 

agreed. that's some beautiful stuff!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazon.com: Capresso 560.01 Infinity Burr Grinder, Black: Home & Garden

 If you mean THAT capresso, I have one, and I love it. I haven't owned it long enough to know if it will be durable, but it does a good consistent grind. I wouldn't use it for turkish coffee, but for espresso and french press, it's good stuff._

 

 Yup, it's a good grinder for the dinero. Won't do espresso grind, but everything else it does very well with good consistency. At least on a par with the Baratza Maestro.

Coffee grinders, burr coffee grinder and coffee mill from Aabree Coffee Company


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Serious amount of gear there bob !_

 

I still can't believe I actually bought it. I was considering getting an Anreja Premium instead, but I decided to get with the dual boiler machine. I've never been as excited about a purchase before. I just heard it should be shipping some time this week, and it should be here about a week later.

 I ordered some cleaning supplies, a steaming pitcher, and Bodum double wall shot glasses to complete the setup. I'm also trying to decide what to get from Sweet Marias for some espresso blending fun.


----------



## john_jcb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still can't believe I actually bought it. I was considering getting an Anreja Premium instead, but I decided to get with the dual boiler machine. I've never been as excited about a purchase before. I just heard it should be shipping some time this week, and it should be here about a week later.

 I ordered some cleaning supplies, a steaming pitcher, and Bodum double wall shot glasses to complete the setup. I'm also trying to decide what to get from Sweet Marias for some espresso blending fun._

 

We have been using the Bodum glasses both tall and shot for sometime and they are far and away the best. The heat retention is superb. My wife recently picked up a larger one in a tea set she bought and it has been great as well.


----------



## blubliss

Bob, very nice stuff. I have the same grinder. Dual boiler is way more convenient, no more waiting!


----------



## Drag0n

For those that dont have the needed funds for something theyre not sure they would like in the first place, Walmart has a French Press that works great and its only $14.99usd.
 The also have stainless steel coffee scoops in one and 2 teaspoon sizes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont see it on their website, but ive seen them in any LongIsland NewYork stores ive been in.


 Also, Target stores....
http://www.target.com/Bodum-Chambord...-french&page=1

 Bodum Chambord 3-Cup Coffee Press 
 $29.99usd


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I still can't believe I actually bought it. I was considering getting an Anreja Premium instead, but I decided to get with the dual boiler machine. I've never been as excited about a purchase before. I just heard it should be shipping some time this week, and it should be here about a week later.

 I ordered some cleaning supplies, a steaming pitcher, and Bodum double wall shot glasses to complete the setup. I'm also trying to decide what to get from Sweet Marias for some espresso blending fun._

 

please do let us know how you like it after it arrives and you've played around with it. i've been reading about it and it looks amazing! i'd have to sell some audio gear to get one, but i'm very tempted!


----------



## Shimmer

Good old french press does the job for me! Starbucks also has a pretty awesome french press mug, which is really great in the morning.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_please do let us know how you like it after it arrives and you've played around with it. i've been reading about it and it looks amazing! i'd have to sell some audio gear to get one, but i'm very tempted!_

 

Apparently it took longer than expected to get in a new order of Duettos, but I just got word it will be shipped this afternoon!

 It's been a bit frustrating waiting, since shipments of espresso-related bits and pieces keep arriving. I now have a big collection of boxes filled with shot asses, a steaming pitcher, cleaning supplies, etc. My order of coffee for espresso blending just arrived from Sweet Marias, too.

 I was so desperate I got out my Bialetti Brikka and spent a while dialing in the correct grind and dosing on the Baratza Virtuoso I have at the moment. Did you know you can foam milk in a French press?


----------



## madmax7

For me, the Black Cat from Intelligencia is the absolute best coffee ever. Makes great shots with wonderful crema everytime.


----------



## Shimmer

Getting a barely used Senseo soon for $20 soon. Looking forward to a quick cup.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Scheduled Delivery: 24/02/2009


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Scheduled Delivery: 24/02/2009










_

 

cool!


----------



## fzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I now have a big collection of boxes filled with shot asses, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what DO you do with your coffee????


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Scheduled Delivery: 24/02/2009_

 

Rescheduled Delivery: 25/02/2009


----------



## Bob_McBob

Well, after looking forward to the arrival of my machine since originally ordering it at the end of January, it was finally delivered on the new scheduled delivery date. Here's a photo of the Duetto and Macap boxes with my dog as a comparison. She's an ~80 lb. German Shepherd. The Duetto box weighs more than her!






 The Duetto came nicely packaged in a double box, with a bunch of form fitting inserts inside the internal box. Here's what it looks like in the box:






 I eagerly unpackaged it, hauled it onto the counter, spent ages taking off all the protective tape, filled the reservoir, got all the accessories ready, grabbed the batches of espresso blends I roasted in anticipation of the delivery, and...






 What's this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why is there a 20 amp plug? But I specifically ordered the version that comes modified for 15 amp circuits. Oh god, they didn't ship me the wrong one, did they? DID THEY? I don't even have a 20 amp circuit in the kitchen, let alone the different physical socket required to plug in the machine. Maybe it just has the wrong plug and I can jury rig it. No, this is a stock machine. This can't be happening.


















 Long story short, yes, they did in fact ship me the wrong version of an *80 lb.* espresso machine. I called them right away, and it took them a week to ship out a new one, including a nice delay because they randomly decided I had to ship back the old one before they'd ship the new one (after telling me they'd arrange for a pick-up on delivery for six days). They finally sent it on Wednesday, just in time for it to not arrive this weekend, so the new ETA is Monday.

 I don't have any more photos after the box shot because I was too demoralized after setting the damn thing up and being foiled right as I went to plug it in.


----------



## c8h8r8i8s8

I drink A LOT of coffee. I use a Bodum french press and a standard blade grinder. Although, I will use an old Mr. Coffee machine if I am in a hurry.

 I have been thinking about getting some of the Bodum insulated glass mugs. Anyone used them?


----------



## Suntory_Times

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought myself a Iberital MC2 Burr Grinder ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Nice.


----------



## c8h8r8i8s8

grabbed a set of bodum double-walled glass mugs today. i am very impressed, the quality is great, and insulation work excellently.


----------



## flashbackk

I don't know why I waited so long. I finally ordered a roaster and sample pack of beans from Sweetmaria's. I roast every two or three days and this coffee is so much better than roasted beans I can't believe it. I chose the i-Roast2 and like it so far. My coffee journey this far has led me to a roaster , a burr grinder and a Chemex. Now it is just a manner of learning the roaster and fine tuning. The people in my building appreciate the smell, too.


----------



## WalkGood

Here's the machine I use, rancilio silva, using a modded portafilter (larger basket), the rest is stock.


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_shoot, i just used it yesterday but it's in my office. i've weighed a level scoop in another coffee measure and it's about 9-10 grams on average...this is for whole beans, which is what i think you were asking...right?_

 

Can anyone let me know the volume of coffee you should use for the aeropress? I lost my scoop. I am hoping a double shotglass will be close..


----------



## porschemad911

I've had a few machines, but have settled on the Rancilio Silvia / Rocky combo. I've successfully ruined the cafe coffee experience for both me AND my sister now!

John Williams's Photos - Mmm ... Coffee! | Facebook


----------



## Suntory_Times

Photos not taken by me, but I use:











 Niether are super fantastic (but for there price they sure are), but they do make one hell of a coffee, and I can't see the point upgrading (unless I was going to a plumbed machine).


----------



## anoobis

I was looking at different preparation methods and one thing struck me about the Moka pots. Wikipedia states that the seal and filters need replacing every so often. I can understand the rubber seal but the filters are metal.

 i) why would they need to be replaced?
 ii) are the parts easy to come across and economically viable, or is it one of those may as well buy a whole new gadget situations?

 As an afterthought, is the Aeropress really that special? I know you can pay hugely more for coffee makers, but £30 for the Aeropress (a couple of tubes!) vs. £5 for a French Press...
 Second thought, what's the idea behind a range of richness for 2,3 cups but not 1,4?

 After reading all these posts, I think I need a coffee


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anoobis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As an afterthought, is the Aeropress really that special? I know you can pay hugely more for coffee makers, but £30 for the Aeropress (a couple of tubes!) vs. £5 for a French Press..._

 


 The Aeropress has the pleasant quality of making a uniform tasting cup of coffee, with taste leaning towards chocolate notes.
 However, this is the downside, too.

 I would pick the French Press first, assuming you have a coffee hook-up, and go for the novelty toy later.


----------



## anoobis

Thanks for the reply. Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by coffee hook-up?


----------



## grawk

The chocolate notes would be entirely from the beans you're choosing, not from the slightly lower temperature, higher pressure extraction of the aeropress.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's the machine I use, rancilio silva, using a modded portafilter (larger basket), the rest is stock.




_

 

I'm trying to persuade SWMBO to let me buy a Silvia when we get our tax refund. I got her started on lattes from *$ while we were on vacation earlier this month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love espresso, but I refuse to pay $3-$4 for a couple ounces of coffee, and I'm not that big a *$ fan to start with, anyway.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The chocolate notes would be entirely from the beans you're choosing, not from the slightly lower temperature, higher pressure extraction of the aeropress._

 

You would think so, but I have found the chocolate taste to be invariant of the bean type used as have others.

 I suspect this is due to the relatively low pressure of the device.


----------



## diogenes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anoobis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply. Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by coffee hook-up?_

 

Just being cheeky, in other words a decent source of coffee beans.


----------



## grawk

low pressure compared to a french press?

 I find the aeropress does a good job of extracting coffee with a lower bitterness than my french press, with otherwise not a lot of difference.


----------



## anoobis

I assumed you meant something like that. So you're just saying pay attention to the coffee before the machine?


----------



## kugino

my iroast2 finally quit on me after 3 years of almost weekly use. certainly got my money's worth. so i finally ordered the behmor 1600 and am looking forward to some complex roasts, quiet, and large batches. sweet!


----------



## linuxworks

adding pic to this thread:







 the silvia just came in the mail a day or 2 ago. so far, so good!


----------



## episiarch

Shiny shiny. Congrats!


----------



## malldian

What is that to the left


----------



## linuxworks

you mean the bean grinder?

 its a bean grinder.


----------



## wilpower

ima a huge coffee lover and this thread has opened my eyes to alot of cool machines

 I currently use a krups grind and brew coffee machine and love it

 its so much better to freshly grind the coffee, for me it makes a huge diff


----------



## kugino

the behmor arrived today...complete with small grid drum, 8 lbs. of various origins, and a smile on me face. turning out to be a great, albeit expensive, month - new roaster, hf2, and new iphone. yay!


----------



## linuxworks

2 things coffee related:

 1) got a 'bottomless' (nude, lol) portafilter holder and triple-shot basket:






 drilled out ($10 charge, well worth it) the bottom of a brand new holder and it avoids the 'spout' that you often see on the portafilter assemblies. its somewhat for show but also lets you gauge when to 'stop the pull' (as it starts to 'go blonde' as they say).

 2) I'm still making progress on my DIY pid controller (arduino chip to keep temperature spot-on). my test bed, reading an LM35 sensor chip, direct in volts (77.7C reads from that voltage, just shift the dot a few places).






 eventually, there will be an LCD display, box, buttons and some custom software.


----------



## DoKwan

Our Behmor just arrived as well. 
 Firing it up now.

 Well I hope there is no Fire....


----------



## fzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2 things coffee related:

 1) got a 'bottomless' (nude, lol) portafilter holder and triple-shot basket:






 drilled out ($10 charge, well worth it) the bottom of a brand new holder and it avoids the 'spout' that you often see on the portafilter assemblies. its somewhat for show but also lets you gauge when to 'stop the pull' (as it starts to 'go blonde' as they say).

 2) I'm still making progress on my DIY pid controller (arduino chip to keep temperature spot-on). my test bed, reading an LM35 sensor chip, direct in volts (77.7C reads from that voltage, just shift the dot a few places).






 eventually, there will be an LCD display, box, buttons and some custom software._

 

Linux -- why do you need the arduino to control the grinder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







?


----------



## linuxworks

heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the next stage is done:






 its now reading the analog sensor - but still letting the mech sensor (t-stat) do the on/off switching of the heating element. once the PID code is integrated, THEN I'll have actual cpu-based therm control. right now, though, I'm at least getting accurate and repeatable temp readings and testing out my devel/debug environment.






 update: first code-drop! it has a graphics strip-chart mode that updates every 10 seconds and shifts the graph upwards. a neat and perhaps useful effect.






 code at: http://www.netstuff.org/espresso-mas...mware/arduino/

 enjoy


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoKwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Our Behmor just arrived as well. 
 Firing it up now.

 Well I hope there is no Fire...._

 

cool! i've done about five batches so far. my latest profile was given to me by a member at the greencoffeebuying club: 15oz. of coffee, 1# start at P3 C with 8 + added. as soon as it starts, do 8 - . first crack starts around the 4 minute mark...and lasts for about a minute and a half. i start cool (and open the door) about 45 seconds after the end of first crack (and before second crack).

 member kwkarth here also has a behmor...he may be able to give us more tips.


----------



## beerguy0

This looks really cool. I may have to buy one of these when I make my next order of green coffee beans. The extraction of French press without all the cleanup, and no silt in the cup.

Filtercone Coffee Brewers from Sweet Maria's


----------



## Bob_McBob

Just ordered a new espresso grinder. Compak K10 WBC. 68mm conical burrs


----------



## audioaffair

Has anyone tried a Nespresso machine? A little gimmiky, but with 19 bar pressure, they do make a perfect cup of espresso and create much less mess than a standard espresso machine.

 (Nespresso machines are the ones where you put the sealed capsules in rather than your own measure of coffee - arguably ensuring the coffee is always fresh)

 The capsules cost around 23-26p each in the UK, yet its good value if you're not a mad coffee drinker and always want that perfect cup.


----------



## linuxworks

19 bars is WAY too much. way too much.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audioaffair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried a Nespresso machine? A little gimmiky, but with 19 bar pressure, they do make a perfect cup of espresso and create much less mess than a standard espresso machine.

 (Nespresso machines are the ones where you put the sealed capsules in rather than your own measure of coffee - arguably ensuring the coffee is always fresh)

 The capsules cost around 23-26p each in the UK, yet its good value if you're not a mad coffee drinker and always want that perfect cup._

 

Not only is 19 bars a bit on the high side, there is nothing about sealed pods or capsules that guarantees freshness. Having said that, Nespresso machines are not all bad. If one checks them on Coffee Geek or Home Barista, you will see some positive commentary. They are easy, but expensive to keep [think razors and razor blades]. I have considered putting one in my office, if my Illy ever dies, where convenience and cleanup are paramount. I would not have it at home where I have a machine I can use to make the real thing.


----------



## linuxworks

if you can get fresh (really fresh) coffee and are willing to have a decent grinder at home (to grind 15 minutes, at most, before you use it) then there's no benefit to pods or premixed preground coffees.

 seriously, some people throw away good grounds if they've sat there for more than 15 minutes. imagine how old your pre-ground coffee is


----------



## Bob_McBob

My choice of coffee at work is either dishwater from the faculty c&d place, or bitter baked crap from the coffee place in the food plaza. I don't have easy access to a sink, so French press and other similar methods are a pain in the ass. I finally broke down and got a decent coffee setup to use there. No more dishwater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Baratza Maestro*






*Technivorm KBT741*


----------



## El_Doug

All that fancy stuff cannot beat the body that I get from my $12 french press


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All that fancy stuff cannot beat the body that I get from my $12 french press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Actually, it can. The Technivorm makes an excellent cup of coffee. Depending on the bean(s), the grind, the temp and consistency of technique, the Tech can make an excellent cup of coffee. Its primary drawbacks are two-fold: the hot plate and the water shower/distribution system. Those can be dealt with. 

 In the right hands, a French Press can make phenomenal coffee, though I have come to prefer the AeroPress. Granted, its filters can remove certain oils and other flavor/body elements, but I think that is why some beans taste better in an Aero, while others are better than an FP.

 For me, it's espresso 99% of the time, and while the Illy at work is barely tolerable, fresh roasted Black Cat or Monkey Blend at home is tough to top.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its primary drawbacks are two-fold: the hot plate and the water shower/distribution system. Those can be dealt with._

 

The model I bought (pictured) doesn't actually have a hot plate; it just brews straight into a thermal carafe. Unfortunately, not a really nice stainless carafe (it's glass-lined), but it should be fine for my needs at work. A nice feature it has is the drip adjustment switch. You can set it to off, slow, or full. SM suggests running the brewer for a minute with the drip switch off, giving it a quick stir, then running it on slow for the rest of the cycle. This gets you perfect grind saturation.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For me, it's espresso 99% of the time, and while the Illy at work is barely tolerable, fresh roasted Black Cat or Monkey Blend at home is tough to top._

 

I've really gone off Monkey Blend since I started trying all the workshop blends. I've seen a lot of people mentioning the same thing lately. I have 5 lbs of #5 and #6 to try, but I'm going through some of the New Classic blend right now, with Moka Kadir next in the queue. Loving my new espresso grinder


----------



## episiarch

Audioaffair's post a couple months ago has prompted me to repurpose some Nespresso-related thoughts I recently sent to some friends. Quote:


  Originally Posted by *audioaffair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried a Nespresso machine? A little gimmiky, but with 19 bar pressure, they do make a perfect cup of espresso and create much less mess than a standard espresso machine.

 (Nespresso machines are the ones where you put the sealed capsules in rather than your own measure of coffee - arguably ensuring the coffee is always fresh)

 The capsules cost around 23-26p each in the UK, yet its good value if you're not a mad coffee drinker and always want that perfect cup._

 

Very belated response (been away from the forums a while).

 Yes, and I largely agree with what you say. Nespresso is very good. In fact, it's what I'd recommend to most people. I'm a buy-fresh, grind-fresh, keep-practicing-technique espresso drinker myself, but for friends and family less dedicated than that, Nespresso's been the right choice.

 First, though, it's important to be clear about what Nespresso is good for. It's good for making espresso drinks - specifically a "single" sized espresso, an Americano, or a cappuccino or latte if you get a steam-capabile machine are are okay with big-bubble frothy foam and not the pourable microfoam the artisan coffeehouses make.

 Nespresso isn't a substitute for drip coffee, French press (AKA cafetiere in the UK), or other non-espresso preparation methods. Although Nespresso offers some "lungo" capsules that are intended to be drawn as more or less full cups (small cups, not mugs) of coffee, they really don't stack up to a good coffee you could make pretty easily some other way.

 But Nespresso _does_ make very good espresso. By "very good" I mean a pleasure to drink, and to my taste much more enjoyable than the espresso sold by the big chains -- but not as good as what you'll be served in a real artisan coffee house. 

 Better than what you would make at home by some other means? That depends on you. If you are willing to go to the effort of keeping always fresh coffee in stock (for me that means <= 2 weeks from date of roast), individually grinding each shot just before it's used, and spending some time getting your skills in order, then you can, at least after a bit of practice, draw a shot that's better than Nespresso. _ But_ if you aren't going to do those things, then Nespresso will make a better shot than you will.

 And I truly mean that. Someone who owns an espresso machine and feeds it preground weeks-old coffee, whether it's supermarket, Illy, or the local branch of your favourite chain, is not, in my experience, getting shots anywhere near as good as what Nespresso produces.

 Even though the Nespresso capsules are also preroasted and preground, they seem, just as audioaffair says, to last a very long time, to the point where "hmm, when did I buy this box of capsules?" effectively ceases to be a concern. At least that's been my experience with them -- and again, I'm someone who throws beans away two weeks after roast (and is often dismayed by their deterioration by day 10 or 11). You can stock up months' worth of capsules at a time and not worry about freshness, just use as needed. Depending how much you drink, the long-lasting capsules can be a significant cost advantage. At roughly US$0.50/capsule, a shot a day is a generally a good deal less than a fresh bag every two weeks from an artisan roaster. Two shots a day is about par with buying fresh, exclusive of transportation costs and convenience. But convenience matters a lot to most people. You have to be a little bit dedicated to commit to buying fresh beans every couple of weeks whether you've run out of the old ones or not.

 So I really do think Nespresso is the right choice for most people. That said, we on Head-Fi are not "most people," but people who go to unusual lengths in the service of particular kinds of sensory experiences. If that describes how you feel about your coffee, then you won't be satisfied with your Nespresso for long. It offers a repeatably very good result, but not a perfect one nor one that can be endlessly fine-tuned to your taste.


_Note:_ I am speaking specifically of Nespresso, not the various other capsule systems that are available. I haven't tried those, and won't generalize about them. (I _have_ tried the Illy pods, prepackaged ground espresso teabag sorts of things individually sealed in foil, which can be used with ordinary espresso machines. They weren't good.)

_Note:_ folks, don't worry about that 19 bar number. It may be the pressure the pump can develop against an infinite impedance, but it doesn't achieve anything like that in practice pumping against an actual capsule.


----------



## fzman

the technivorm makes a phenomenal cup of coffee, and more than enough for two people to have seconds! the thermal carafe holds temp pretty well too.

 it displaced my capresso mt500, and is much less messy cleaning up than my french presses- which i also love.

 i home roast, so that may have a bearing on my preferences, but the technivorm really is the s**T! 

 sipping a java-yemen blend i put together this morning, and it's bringing a smile to my face.

 YUM!


----------



## JadeEast

I thought that I would share my current brewing setup workflow experiment. French press is good but too many bits in the coffee for me, pourover I like quite a bit with the fabric filter. My biggest concern is with the pourover is the amount of time the grinds are in contact with the water. For both the press and pourover the water temperatures change probably isn't ideal over the duration of the process. 

 So my experiment has been to brew the coffee in a small thermos and then filter through a flannel filter. I measure the coffee to be ground by weight to 60g per L of water. Grind the coffee & bring the water up to 94 ish degrees and then combine the grinds and hot water in a small pre-warmed thermos and stir. Wait a couple of minutes and stir again then at 4 minutes open the thermos and pour the contents through the filter into a mug.


----------



## kwkarth

[size=xx-small] Quote:


  Originally Posted by *episiarch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Audioaffair's post a couple months ago has prompted me to repurpose some Nespresso-related thoughts I recently sent to some friends.Very belated response (been away from the forums a while).

 Yes, and I largely agree with what you say. Nespresso is very good. In fact, it's what I'd recommend to most people. I'm a buy-fresh, grind-fresh, keep-practicing-technique espresso drinker myself, but for friends and family less dedicated than that, Nespresso's been the right choice.

 First, though, it's important to be clear about what Nespresso is good for. It's good for making espresso drinks - specifically a "single" sized espresso, an Americano, or a cappuccino or latte if you get a steam-capabile machine are are okay with big-bubble frothy foam and not the pourable microfoam the artisan coffeehouses make.

 Nespresso isn't a substitute for drip coffee, French press (AKA cafetiere in the UK), or other non-espresso preparation methods. Although Nespresso offers some "lungo" capsules that are intended to be drawn as more or less full cups (small cups, not mugs) of coffee, they really don't stack up to a good coffee you could make pretty easily some other way.

 But Nespresso does make very good espresso. By "very good" I mean a pleasure to drink, and to my taste much more enjoyable than the espresso sold by the big chains -- but not as good as what you'll be served in a real artisan coffee house. 

 Better than what you would make at home by some other means? That depends on you. If you are willing to go to the effort of keeping always fresh coffee in stock (for me that means <= 2 weeks from date of roast), individually grinding each shot just before it's used, and spending some time getting your skills in order, then you can, at least after a bit of practice, draw a shot that's better than Nespresso.  But if you aren't going to do those things, then Nespresso will make a better shot than you will.

 And I truly mean that. Someone who owns an espresso machine and feeds it preground weeks-old coffee, whether it's supermarket, Illy, or the local branch of your favourite chain, is not, in my experience, getting shots anywhere near as good as what Nespresso produces.

 Even though the Nespresso capsules are also preroasted and preground, they seem, just as audioaffair says, to last a very long time, to the point where "hmm, when did I buy this box of capsules?" effectively ceases to be a concern. At least that's been my experience with them -- and again, I'm someone who throws beans away two weeks after roast (and is often dismayed by their deterioration by day 10 or 11). You can stock up months' worth of capsules at a time and not worry about freshness, just use as needed. Depending how much you drink, the long-lasting capsules can be a significant cost advantage. At roughly US$0.50/capsule, a shot a day is a generally a good deal less than a fresh bag every two weeks from an artisan roaster. Two shots a day is about par with buying fresh, exclusive of transportation costs and convenience. But convenience matters a lot to most people. You have to be a little bit dedicated to commit to buying fresh beans every couple of weeks whether you've run out of the old ones or not.

 So I really do think Nespresso is the right choice for most people. That said, we on Head-Fi are not "most people," but people who go to unusual lengths in the service of particular kinds of sensory experiences. If that describes how you feel about your coffee, then you won't be satisfied with your Nespresso for long. It offers a repeatably very good result, but not a perfect one nor one that can be endlessly fine-tuned to your taste.


Note: I am speaking specifically of Nespresso, not the various other capsule systems that are available. I haven't tried those, and won't generalize about them. (I have tried the Illy pods, prepackaged ground espresso teabag sorts of things individually sealed in foil, which can be used with ordinary espresso machines. They weren't good.)

Note: folks, don't worry about that 19 bar number. It may be the pressure the pump can develop against an infinite impedance, but it doesn't achieve anything like that in practice pumping against an actual capsule._

 

[size=small]I really appreciate reading your well reasoned and informative post! I might have to look into these machines for some of my less dedicated coffee loving friends.
 [/size]
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the technivorm makes a phenomenal cup of coffee, and more than enough for two people to have seconds! the thermal carafe holds temp pretty well too.

 it displaced my capresso mt500, and is much less messy cleaning up than my french presses- which i also love.

 i home roast, so that may have a bearing on my preferences, but the technivorm really is the s**T! 

 sipping a java-yemen blend i put together this morning, and it's bringing a smile to my face.

 YUM!_

 

[size=small]You are really making it hard for me to resist getting a Technivorm. I freely acknowledge that they're the best for making more than one cup at a time. Recently I have attended a couple of get togethers with friends and have been begged to bring coffee. With that, I have no problem, but for the brewing method, I've dragged my Melita vacuum pot along, and aside from using overlymuch coffee per pot, I've never been happy with the taste of the finished product from it. Technivorm, here I come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/size]

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought that I would share my current brewing setup workflow experiment. French press is good but too many bits in the coffee for me, pourover I like quite a bit with the fabric filter. My biggest concern is with the pourover is the amount of time the grinds are in contact with the water. For both the press and pourover the water temperatures change probably isn't ideal over the duration of the process. 

 So my experiment has been to brew the coffee in a small thermos and then filter through a flannel filter. I measure the coffee to be ground by weight to 60g per L of water. Grind the coffee & bring the water up to 94 ish degrees and then combine the grinds and hot water in a small pre-warmed thermos and stir. Wait a couple of minutes and stir again then at 4 minutes open the thermos and pour the contents through the filter into a mug._

 

[/size]
 [size=small]I would really encourage you to give the Aeropress a try.[/size]


----------



## Born2bwire

The colors man, the colors!


----------



## krmathis

The AeroPress is just awesome!
 I have had mine for about three weeks now and used it daily. It brew so much smoother coffee than a French press, in less than a quarter of the time. Well worth a try!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The AeroPress is just awesome!
 I have had mine for about three weeks now and used it daily. It brew so much smoother coffee than a French press, in less than a quarter of the time. Well worth a try! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you ever find a brewing device that makes coffee as well by the pot as Aeropress makes by the cup, please let me know!! We need a giant Aeropress!


----------



## PScal

Vacuum pots make an excellent pot of coffee. While the flavor is different from the aeropress, to me it is very delicious (and entertaining to watch). 

 If my (kyocera) grinder didn't make so much powder when it grinds, I would use the vacpot every day instead of the Aeropress I currently use. It was the strangest thing... one day the vacpot just started clogging (with the same grind settings), and it hasn't stopped no matter which grind setting I use. 

 Did you try heating up the water before sealing the top section to the bottom section? That has given me great results.

 PS - kwkarth, I like your use of colors in the multi-quote reply.


----------



## kwkarth

Speaking of Aeropress, if you happen to be in the market for a good hot water kettle, check this out:

 Saeco 1167 Electric Kettle







 It has four temperature settings, and a three digit temperature display that seems to be quite accurate. When the water boils, the display happens to be reading 212. When the temperature hold (up to 2 hours) is set to (High = 200F) the display happens to go as low as 199, at which point the heater cycles on and runs until it reads 202, then the heater shuts off... Pretty cool eh?

 That's nuthin'. There are leds inside the kettle that illuminate the water. When the water is stone cold, it's illuminated ice blue, and as the water heats up, the temperature cycles through the colors of the rainbow, (ice blue, green, yellow. orange, purple, red) indicating the water temperature until it boils, at which point the water is illuminated red. Very cool.

 Here's the bad news... THe retail on this baby is about 90 bux US.
 Here's the good news... The price at Costco is about 35 bux US.

 You know how Costco is, here today and gone tomorrow, so if you want one, I would advise you get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of Aeropress, if you happen to be in the market for a good hot water kettle, check this out:

 Saeco 1167 Electric Kettle






 It has four temperature settings, and a three digit temperature display that seems to be quite accurate. When the water boils, the display happens to be reading 212. When the temperature hold (up to 2 hours) is set to (High = 200F) the display happens to go as low as 199, at which point the heater cycles on and runs until it reads 202, then the heater shuts off... Pretty cool eh?

 That's nuthin'. There are leds inside the kettle that illuminate the water. When the water is stone cold, it's illuminated ice blue, and as the water heats up, the temperature cycles through the colors of the rainbow, (ice blue, green, yellow. orange, purple, red) indicating the water temperature until it boils, at which point the water is illuminated red. Very cool.

 Here's the bad news... THe retail on this baby is about 90 bux US.
 Here's the good news... The price at Costco is about 35 bux US.

 You know how Costco is, here today and gone tomorrow, so if you want one, I would advise you get 'em while they're hot!_

 

I could not find a kettle that actually had temperature control. However, just about any decent airpot has multiple temperature settings. My own is vacuum insulated and has setting for 98, 90 and 80 grad. I like it a lot more than a kettle because it is much better at retaining the heat and controlling the temperature. I can boil water at night, turn it off, and it will still be 50-60 degrees centigrade 12 hours later. Plus they run in multiple sizes.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could not find a kettle that actually had temperature control. However, just about any decent airpot has multiple temperature settings. My own is vacuum insulated and has setting for 98, 90 and 80 grad. I like it a lot more than a kettle because it is much better at retaining the heat and controlling the temperature. I can boil water at night, turn it off, and it will still be 50-60 degrees centigrade 12 hours later. Plus they run in multiple sizes._

 

But where can you buy a temperature controlled airpot for $35 US?


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought that I would share my current brewing setup workflow experiment. French press is good but too many bits in the coffee for me, pourover I like quite a bit with the fabric filter. My biggest concern is with the pourover is the amount of time the grinds are in contact with the water. For both the press and pourover the water temperatures change probably isn't ideal over the duration of the process. 

 So my experiment has been to brew the coffee in a small thermos and then filter through a flannel filter. I measure the coffee to be ground by weight to 60g per L of water. Grind the coffee & bring the water up to 94 ish degrees and then combine the grinds and hot water in a small pre-warmed thermos and stir. Wait a couple of minutes and stir again then at 4 minutes open the thermos and pour the contents through the filter into a mug._

 

You need one of these:






Filtercone Coffee Brewers from Sweet Maria's

 And add one of these...a programmable, temp controlled electric kettle. This is definitely on my list of coffee gadgets, if I don't finally break down and buy a Technivorm coffee pot. I've been eyeing one for a while, but just haven't plunked down the $$$ yet. I'm still doing manual drip. Makes a great cuppa, but my wife isn't too keen on all the little tricks for getting good results with the manual method.






http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.cupp...php#PINOkettle


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need one of these:_

 

It was part of my inspiration for my experimentation but with a thermos
 I have top notch heat retention. I'm just screwing around with a variation
 of immersion brewing created out of stuff that I already have in the kitchen. 
 I'm experimenting slowly with lower brewing temperatures but longer
 dwelling time.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need one of these:






Filtercone Coffee Brewers from Sweet Maria's

 And add one of these...a programmable, temp controlled electric kettle. This is definitely on my list of coffee gadgets, if I don't finally break down and buy a Technivorm coffee pot. I've been eyeing one for a while, but just haven't plunked down the $$$ yet. I'm still doing manual drip. Makes a great cuppa, but my wife isn't too keen on all the little tricks for getting good results with the manual method.






Cupping Supplies and Brewing Accessories at Sweet Maria's Coffee: Cupping Spoon, Measure Scoops, Etc._

 

I like them both! Good find!


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But where can you buy a temperature controlled airpot for $35 US?_

 

When one comes on sale at Costco like your little kettle. But, disregarding sales prices, for the same price as that kettle you can get a 4.0 L version of the airpot that I have:

Amazon.com: Panasonic Nc-hu401p Nchu401p Thermo Pot 4 Liter: Home & Garden

 I use a 3.0 L size myself. Of course there are much cheaper versions, I went with a much higher end model for myself.


----------



## krmathis

Interesting!
 I will definitely look into a digital temperature controlled pot. We are not allowed to have one at the office, but could be useful back home.


----------



## Born2bwire

The only real bad side to them is that they have a large foot print than a kettle and they can take a while to cool down if you are looking for a temperature off boil. I'm supposed to boil my water before I drink it over here. I really do not know if that is still necessary but I will still take the precaution (I still pick up a local bug every now and then). But the long-short of it is that I use it a lot, and it is very convenient for teas since I want the temperature of the water a certain way for different teas and I can draw off of it all afternoon without having to reheat/boil the water.

 That electric kettle above is actually pretty nice since you can choose any arbitrary temperature from what I saw on the order page. That is something I haven't found in anything before. Most air pots I saw had two temperature settings, the more expensive ones had a third, like mine. But it is always nice to have the full range of options.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When one comes on sale at Costco like your little kettle. But, disregarding sales prices, for the same price as that kettle you can get a 4.0 L version of the airpot that I have:

Amazon.com: Panasonic Nc-hu401p Nchu401p Thermo Pot 4 Liter: Home & Garden

 I use a 3.0 L size myself. Of course there are much cheaper versions, I went with a much higher end model for myself._

 

The sales price at Costco is the main reason I mentioned this thing. At retail, it's just another player in the game. Quality wise I prefer the Breville Kettle I have. Its construction is TOP notch. Downside for many is the price of entry.




Breville Variable-Temperature Kettle | Williams-Sonoma

 As for hot pots, for dispensing hot water into a tea cup, no problem, but they're too awkward to use with a filter cone or more particularly an Aeropress.


----------



## SactoMan101

Speaking of which, I'm thinking of getting either a Keurig, Senseo or Tassimo machine. Which one is the best?


----------



## Pangaea

I am actually in the market for one of the above machines. Need something for a singular cup and quick. I am leaning towards the Keurig B60.

 Interested in what folks think of these machines.


----------



## RedLeader

Being away from headfi for so long, I missed this thread, but I'm currently rocking:
 Gaggia Baby
 Faema A6
 Freshroast SR500
 Bodum Presspot
 Copper Ibrik (For turkish coffee, actually got it in Turkey)
 Bodum Santos

 My at-school "rig" is pretty useless, just an aeropress and a $30 B&D grinder. Gotta have something when I'm running after 5 year olds though, and aeropress coffee is easier to gulp, even if it isn't quite as complex.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SactoMan101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of which, I'm thinking of getting either a Keurig, Senseo or Tassimo machine. Which one is the best?_

 

Depends upon what your needs are. I just made this decision for myself a week ago. I decided to go with Nespresso.

 My thought process:
 I wanted a very convenient way to make one outstanding cup of espresso or coffee. I thought I also wanted the ability to use my own roasted coffee to feed the machine.

 The Keurig K-cup design allows you to use your own coffee if you desire, but of course you then have the muss and fuss of packing your own coffee into the Keurig "My-cup" mini filter basket and all the concomitant clean up.

 After consideration, I decided I already had the ability to make the best cup of conventional coffee, one cup at a time, wit perfect control of coffee quantity, water temperature, grind fineness, and brewing time, but I still lacked the ability to turn out outstanding espressos. Since there was no substantial way to improve my single coffee process, I turned my attention to the perfect espresso.

 I have a fairly expensive semi-auto espresso machine with double boilers, etc, and I have never really ben satisfied with the quality of the espressos from it. (it's probably my lack of skill as a barista rather than a lack in the machine itself.)

 None of the single serve machines/systems make real espresso except Nespresso. I read every review I could find on all the single cup machines on the market and then I went to the stores to look at all of them.

 WRT fresh coffee, Nespresso grinds and hermetically seals their coffees in the capsules, all while in an oxygen free environment so the coffee keeps its fresh character much longer than otherwise possible. I didn't believe the efficacy of their process until I sampled it for myself.

 At one of the stores, I was offered a sample from a Nespresso machine and that pushed me over the edge. The espresso was excellent! I went with a Nespresso CitiZ&Milk. It is a superb system. If you're after quality and convenience, get Nespresso, if quality and convenience aren't at the top of your objectives list, get whatever else appeals to you. 

 With the Nespresso system, I get the near perfect espresso or cappuccino every time with no effort of skill required on my part @ $0.55 per shot. On top of all this, I can stock over 16 different varieties of coffee blends and roasts simultaneously, with no worries of freshness, and choose what suits my fancy any time.


----------



## WalkGood

Here's my old school eco-friendly coffee sock drip gear made from ceramic, wood & naturally with a reusable cotton filter ...


----------



## Pangaea

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends upon what your needs are. I just made this decision for myself a week ago. I decided to go with Nespresso.

 My thought process:
 I wanted a very convenient way to make one outstanding cup of espresso or coffee. I thought I also wanted the ability to use my own roasted coffee to feed the machine.

 The Keurig K-cup design allows you to use your own coffee if you desire, but of course you then have the muss and fuss of packing your own coffee into the Keurig "My-cup" mini filter basket and all the concomitant clean up.

 After consideration, I decided I already had the ability to make the best cup of conventional coffee, one cup at a time, wit perfect control of coffee quantity, water temperature, grind fineness, and brewing time, but I still lacked the ability to turn out outstanding espressos. Since there was no substantial way to improve my single coffee process, I turned my attention to the perfect espresso.

 I have a fairly expensive semi-auto espresso machine with double boilers, etc, and I have never really ben satisfied with the quality of the espressos from it. (it's probably my lack of skill as a barista rather than a lack in the machine itself.)

 None of the single serve machines/systems make real espresso except Nespresso. I read every review I could find on all the single cup machines on the market and then I went to the stores to look at all of them.

 WRT fresh coffee, Nespresso grinds and hermetically seals their coffees in the capsules, all while in an oxygen free environment so the coffee keeps its fresh character much longer than otherwise possible. I didn't believe the efficacy of their process until I sampled it for myself.

 At one of the stores, I was offered a sample from a Nespresso machine and that pushed me over the edge. The espresso was excellent! I went with a Nespresso CitiZ&Milk. It is a superb system. If you're after quality and convenience, get Nespresso, if quality and convenience aren't at the top of your objectives list, get whatever else appeals to you. 

 With the Nespresso system, I get the near perfect espresso or cappuccino every time with no effort of skill required on my part @ $0.55 per shot. On top of all this, I can stock over 16 different varieties of coffee blends and roasts simultaneously, with no worries of freshness, and choose what suits my fancy any time._

 

I hope you have better luck than me with Nespresso, and I certainly do not mean to rain on your new toy but what brought me to this thread is 2 broken Nespresso Machines in 3 years. When the second one broke (it started dispensing the coffee somewhere internally rather than the intended spout) I contacted Nespresso by phone and email and got nowhere. It did make a nice cup while it lasted, but all in all I found (beyond the broken machines) the coffee was too expensive and too limiting. Admittedly I am more of a Venti guy.


----------



## SiBurning

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my old school eco-friendly coffee sock drip gear made from ceramic, wood & naturally with a reusable cotton filter ...





_

 

Fancy!

 Here's me in my wife beater shirt making coffee with a REAL sock. Adidas, I believe.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fancy!

 Here's me in my wife beater shirt making coffee with a REAL sock. Adidas, I believe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 

nice slacks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pangaea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope you have better luck than me with Nespresso, and I certainly do not mean to rain on your new toy but what brought me to this thread is 2 broken Nespresso Machines in 3 years. When the second one broke (it started dispensing the coffee somewhere internally rather than the intended spout) I contacted Nespresso by phone and email and got nowhere. It did make a nice cup while it lasted, but all in all I found (beyond the broken machines) the coffee was too expensive and too limiting. Admittedly I am more of a Venti guy._

 

Wow! Thanks for the heads up. I bought my machine from SurLaTable, so hopefully, both the store and the manufacturer will stand behind the product. Up until your post I've not seen hardly a thing negative about Nespresso yet.

 keepin' my fingers crossed!


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WalkGood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my old school eco-friendly coffee sock drip gear made from ceramic, wood & naturally with a reusable cotton filter ...





_

 

That's pretty sweet where did you find that?


----------



## beerguy0

I may have to get one of these. I like the occasional espresso, but I don't see spending $500+ for something that likely wouldn't get all that much use.






Presso USA - Espresso Coffee Maker


----------



## doubtfulbroom

heres my setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 25606


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *doubtfulbroom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_heres my setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 25606_

 

Nice. I'm gradually building my coffee gadget collection - I've got the wife persuaded to let me buy a roaster, so as soon as they are back in stock at Sweet Maria's, I'm getting one of these:






 I've been roasting with a heatgun and bowl for almost two years, and already have a good stash of green beans on hand (and another 16 lbs due in next week. I ordered my first Kona beans, but I'm not touching them until I get the roaster and have it figured out. Also, SM ships the GC roaster with an 8 lb. sampler.) I need to make my roasts more repeatable. I'm definitely not getting the most out of my coffees, and the beans I buy are too good for haphazard roasting techniques. I live in Western NY, and have to roast in the garage in the winter. The ambient temperature has a huge effect on my roasting times, and it shows in the cup flavors.

 I'm still doing manual drip for most of our coffee, but we also have two Moka pots and a couple French presses. I figure my next item will be a Tecnivorm drip pot, then maybe a Rancio Silvia. (Of course, that means a grinder upgrade, the Baratza Virtuoso probably won't cut it for a real espresso machine.) I may also throw in a vacuum pot at some point, just so all coffee making methods will be represented. (African coffees are supposed to do very well in vacuum pots, and I buy mostly Ethiopian coffees. I especially love the funky DP coffees.)


----------



## odontastic

Aeropress coffee brewer
 Cona vacuum coffee brewer
 FreshRoast home coffee roaster, original model
 Zassenhaus Knee Mill manual grinder


----------



## pat1006

I just got a Keurig. Does anyone know of any good places to buy k-cups?


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Finally got my GC roaster yesterday. Already did two batches, 1/2 lb. each of Ethiopia FTO Oromia Yirga Cheffe (City roast) and El Salvador Finca Matalapa (City+). Loving it so far, much more fun to roast indoors.


----------



## dfkt

Can you spot the machine?






 Ok, that was easy...






 The La Pavoni Professional will be replaced by a Ponte Vecchio Lusso 1 soon...


----------



## Pale Rider

Very pretty. I have had several months with my Alex Duetto II now, and am quite pleased with it.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. I'm gradually building my coffee gadget collection - I've got the wife persuaded to let me buy a roaster, so as soon as they are back in stock at Sweet Maria's, I'm getting one of these:






 I've been roasting with a heatgun and bowl for almost two years, and already have a good stash of green beans on hand (and another 16 lbs due in next week. I ordered my first Kona beans, but I'm not touching them until I get the roaster and have it figured out. Also, SM ships the GC roaster with an 8 lb. sampler.) I need to make my roasts more repeatable. I'm definitely not getting the most out of my coffees, and the beans I buy are too good for haphazard roasting techniques. I live in Western NY, and have to roast in the garage in the winter. The ambient temperature has a huge effect on my roasting times, and it shows in the cup flavors.

 I'm still doing manual drip for most of our coffee, but we also have two Moka pots and a couple French presses. I figure my next item will be a Tecnivorm drip pot, then maybe a Rancio Silvia. (Of course, that means a grinder upgrade, the Baratza Virtuoso probably won't cut it for a real espresso machine.) I may also throw in a vacuum pot at some point, just so all coffee making methods will be represented. (African coffees are supposed to do very well in vacuum pots, and I buy mostly Ethiopian coffees. I especially love the funky DP coffees.)_

 

I tried the GeneCafe, but in the end, I chose the Behmor. Quite a bit cheaper, double the capacity [very nice when making gifts of roasted coffee], low noise and nearly smokeless [so now I roast in my kitchen with my family], and very reliable and repeatable. BTW, the Sweet Maria's folks are very close by in Oakland and great to do business with.


----------



## sainttoad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. I'm gradually building my coffee gadget collection - I've got the wife persuaded to let me buy a roaster, so as soon as they are back in stock at Sweet Maria's, I'm getting one of these:






_

 

I upgraded to that from a SC/TO setup. Much better control over the roast, although I have/get to roast twice as often now. It's a great piece of gear and hopefully a step up from the heat gun!


----------



## WalkGood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty sweet where did you find that?_

 

Picked up the "old school eco-friendly coffee sock drip gear" on one of my trips down to Venezuela while visiting the in-laws. I’ve used it a few times, but having a rancilio silvia you can guess who gets all the use


----------



## jax

I've had the same, Olympia Cremina since 1991 - built like a Swiss tractor. I've replaced the gasket set three times during that period (coming up on 20 years old). I'm certain if I averaged it out I've pulled at least one shot a day over the period of owning it. That's over 6000 shots (actually I drink doubles so 12K!!). They're still being made essentially exactly the same as they were back then (I think they've added a pressure gauge), but the price has gone way up since I bought mine. I think I've paid for it many times over in savings on buying $3 lattes. I use a Rancillio Rocky burr grinder, which does a fine job. I've been using caffe Vivace for the past five years as I've found no better coffee (and there's plenty to be had in my town). They roast locally here in Seattle and most of the time I'm buying beans that were roasted within days of my buying it. The best drip I've had came from my buddy, Zander's machine, which was bought out by Starbucks. The Machine is called "Clover" and if you ever get a chance to try some drip from one, give it a shot. Z always had some exotic beans at the shop to savor and that was an intoxicating combination with his brilliant machine. I'm not fond of Starbucks roasts so don't how well it fairs there...check it out though, it's an amazing machine!


----------



## nsx_23

Attended a latte art class today:





















 Was definitely challenging, but I now have a few basic exercies so I can practice more at home. 

 I do wish I had a decent machine though


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Attended a latte art class today:






 Was definitely challenging, but I now have a few basic exercies so I can practice more at home. 

 I do wish I had a decent machine though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very cool!!


----------



## nsx_23

And really difficult! 

 Seriously, by the time I finished one cup the instructor could probably finish 4 cups.


----------



## dfkt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The La Pavoni Professional will be replaced by a Ponte Vecchio Lusso 1 soon..._

 

It has arrived...


----------



## nsx_23

Holy smokes that is nice....


----------



## dfkt

Tastes better than it looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a bit of an improvement over my old machine... never thought coffee could be better than what the La Pavoni produces, but obviously there's always a step up - like in some other certain hobby that gets discussed here on these forums.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has arrived...

http://anythingbutipod.com/images/fo...tonemapped.jpg_

 

Woah! That is one clean looking machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 No wonder it make excellent tasting expresso.


----------



## Tjinez

That's a beautiful machine dfkt! What grinder are you using and is it doing the machine justice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice art nsx_23. Pouring latte-art is damn funny. My brother took some photos for something in school while I was pouring yesterday:


----------



## dfkt

Thanks Krmathis, and nice foamy flower, Tjinez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using that Swiss-made Solis grinder (low-gear, conical burr) for years, the one you see in the photo. I like it cause it grinds into a receptacle and doesn't make any mess, unlike most open grinders. It sure did the Pavoni justice, and seems to work for the Ponte Vecchio as well - considering I already like the taste of the Ponte Vecchio's juice more.


----------



## jax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has arrived...




_

 

Very nice rig! Dude, you need to get a Thor Tamper for that setup! They're hand made by a guy named Les Albjerg. When I ordered mine he wasn't really on top of his website so I'd suggest emailing for current stock if anyone is interested. Here's my spalted maple tamper he made (I really love the dramatic figuring on this one):






 Great pics of latte class too!!! I'm going to cup one right now!!!


----------



## nsx_23

Tjinez, how did you pour that?

 Since I have a crappy el cheapo 1 boiler espresso machine, I now use a moka pot and a stove-top double mesh milk creamer when practicing latte art.






 My instructor recommended it to me.

 I want to become much better than what I am now. I am completely hooked on the whole latte art thing now.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dfkt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It has arrived..._

 

How are you making out with the Lusso? It seems like a pretty neat machine for the money, though I've read some less than flattering comments about their quality control on new machines.


----------



## dfkt

It's not perfect, but it's quite fine. I've bought the Ponte Vecchio from the German distributor Pasmarose, which adds its own quality control to the "Italian" build quality. They obviously replace valves, screws, knobs and such with higher quality parts, or so I've been told (I've noticed a few differences in photos myself). It's more expensive than buying it directly from Italy, but so far I've got nothing to complain about. It's about the same build quality as my venerable La Pavoni - and that one held up for over 8 years.


----------



## Bob_McBob

More photos!


----------



## Tjinez

Some more pictures of latte art made with Rancilio Silvia at home:


----------



## krmathis

Mmmmm, coffee!


----------



## MD1032

I'm thinking of trying a french press...anyone have a reccomendation? Nothing too fancy.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm thinking of trying a french press...anyone have a reccomendation? Nothing too fancy._

 

Bodum French press pots work great, and are pretty widely available. We have two of them, an 8 cup and a 2 cup. You can usually find them at Target or Bed, Bath, and Beyond. You'll need to have coarsely ground coffee for best results, preferably from a burr grinder. Whirlybird grinders tend to make too much dust, which will wind up in your cup.


----------



## MD1032

My dad just bought me a burr grinder...that's why I'm entertaining the idea. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My dad just bought me a burr grinder...that's why I'm entertaining the idea. Thanks for the advice!_

 

Foer medium to coarse grinds, I've found that one of the best available burr grinders is the Capresso Infinity. Motor is geared down to reduce bean heating and static. For medium to coarse grinds does a better job than any of the Baratza's.

Wholelattelove.com: Capresso: Capresso Infinity Burr Grinder - SS Plastic: Grinders: Burr 

 Cheers!
 k


----------



## choka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bodum French press pots work great, and are pretty widely available._

 

I have two Bodum (different sizes) and an Ikea. The Ikea one is much cheaper than Bodum but performs equally well (meaning, using the same bean, the coffee tastes the same, and similar amount of sediments in my cup at the end)

 so if you are not sure if the french pressed taste work for you and you also have an Ikea around, get that one.


----------



## nsx_23

Got these as a birthday present last night:






 +






 Obviously its not high-end gear, but its way better than the old manual grinder + Cheapo espresso machine I had before.


----------



## Eagle_Driver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *beerguy0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bodum French press pots work great, and are pretty widely available. We have two of them, an 8 cup and a 2 cup. You can usually find them at Target or Bed, Bath, and Beyond. You'll need to have coarsely ground coffee for best results, preferably from a burr grinder. Whirlybird grinders tend to make too much dust, which will wind up in your cup._

 

Just got one today. There are three 8-cup models plus two smaller models at my local Target. The one that I selected is the most expensive of the three 8-cup models, which cost $40. I got it after having used a few Mr. Coffee automatic-drip machines and a home Bunn machine.

 After tasting the coffee made from that French Press and the Bunn, I will switch very frequently between the two (depending on the coffee I use and whether or not I want any sediment in the brew).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *choka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have two Bodum (different sizes) and an Ikea. The Ikea one is much cheaper than Bodum but performs equally well (meaning, using the same bean, the coffee tastes the same, and similar amount of sediments in my cup at the end)

 so if you are not sure if the french pressed taste work for you and you also have an Ikea around, get that one._

 

Unfortunately, I have no Ikea nearby without having to spend several hours of commuting (I don't drive).


----------



## Bob_McBob

I just ordered a Baratza Vario as a second grinder to pair with an upcoming purchase I'll post more about in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bob_McBob

As promised...

 I may regret this at some point


----------



## dfkt

That's a nice looking machine - levers for the win.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tjinez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some more pictures of latte art made with Rancilio Silvia at home:_

 

Nicely done.


----------



## Pale Rider

Just placed my order for two Speedsters in black.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just placed my order for two Speedsters in black._

 

For a cafe, I hope? You really prefer the black? I've always thought that yellow and red powder coating adds just the right touch of colour contrast to the metal body.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a cafe, I hope? You really prefer the black? I've always thought that yellow and red powder coating adds just the right touch of colour contrast to the metal body._

 

I could definitely see the Ferrari color scheme in the right kind of retail decor, but these are not for a café. One is for our office and one is for the kitchen. In both cases, the black will look better.


----------



## Tjinez

Woho, 2 Speedsters? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crazy! Such a beautiful machine, truley a dream. 

 How long is the waiting line to get it? What grinders will you use for them? Congratulations on the buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just placed my order for two Speedsters in black.
_


----------



## Pale Rider

Supposed to be shipping this week, so about two months. The grinder was a toss-up. At first I was going with an Elektra Nino, but for a variety of reasons I decided to go with a customized version of a new Macap digital doserless, the 7D.


----------



## Selkal

I have a simple, fairly inexpensive set-up, but makes better coffee than any restaurant I've been to:
   
  Fresh roasted beans from a local roaster (cafe is a block away)
  Brita water pithcer
  Bodum Columbia stainless steel press (lasts forever as the current glass Bodums are of horrible build quality - and the rubber ring in the press ensures that no stray grinds get through)
  Solis Maestro Plus (excellent build quality  & 40 stops in an affordable lower middle-end burr grinder)
   
  I'll also occasionally use the Chemex on the weekend when I'm looking for a cleaner, lighter cup.


----------



## Tetrilias

Ah... reading this thread makes me want to start brewing coffee again. 
   
  I picked up one of these a little while ago, and it seems like it's been neglected for a while. Time to turn it on again!


----------



## malldian

What makes espresso better than an Aeropress but is fairly cheap?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





malldian said:


> What makes espresso better than an Aeropress but is fairly cheap?


 

 A Nespresso CitiZ, but you have to buy their coffee, which isn't bad.


----------



## malldian

Haha I know I am looking for a long shot but I am talking student cheap here ;l


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Will a coffee grinder (cheap one vs. a good one) make a significant difference in taste? I'm using a french press with a ten dollar grinder from Wal-Mart.


----------



## El_Doug

With a press, the grind is not as critical.  The best part about a good grinder is consistency, which with french press coffee will mean less sludge in the final product  
  
  Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> Will a coffee grinder (cheap one vs. a good one) make a significant difference in taste? I'm using a french press with a ten dollar grinder from Wal-Mart.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Ah the tasty sludge!
   
  Update on my organic coffee testing; I'm starting to notice a subtle difference between it and the Starbucks brand I have. Now I'm gonna have to A/B them side by side and really see if I notice.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> Ah the tasty sludge!
> 
> Update on my organic coffee testing; I'm starting to notice a subtle difference between it and the Starbucks brand I have. Now I'm gonna have to A/B them side by side and really see if I notice.


 

 Don't worry about DBT in that the placebo effect is pure fiction.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> With a press, the grind is not as critical.  The best part about a good grinder is consistency, which with french press coffee will mean less sludge in the final product


 

 The most important aspect of grinding coffee is evenness or consistency of grind.  Each of the granules must be the same same size in order for extraction to be uniform.  Smaller granules extract flavor too soon while large granules under-extract.  Compared to absolutely even grind size the flavor of the finished product is dramatically different.  A good grinder produces evenly sized granules throughout the grind, thus producing far superior coffee.  This is at least as important with a french press as it is for espresso.
   
  The least expensive grinder that I am aware of that does a very good job of evenly grinding the coffee for french press and drip is the Capresso Infinity Series.  You should be able to score one for as little as $70 bux.  It is well worth it.  The caveat for the Capresso is that is does not do well grinding for espresso out of the box.  You should be able to re-adjust the burrs to grind fine enough for espresso, but you'll have to modify the burr adjustment to get there.  The Baratza Maestro Plus is another outstanding conical burr grinder and will grind for french press and espresso out of the box.  They'll run you about 150 us.
   
  There no blade grinders that do a good job grinding coffee.


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

Well, the grinder have is terrible then. The ground coffee has uneven chunks in it... and you say that a good grinder that will properly grind starts at around $70? Whew. I guess  you get what you pay for!


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


			
				kwkarth said:
			
		

> The most important aspect of grinding coffee is evenness or consistency of grind.


 
   
  i think i said that  
   
  Quote: 





			
				kwkarth said:
			
		

> Each of the granules must be the same same size in order for extraction to be uniform.  Smaller granules extract flavor too soon while large granules under-extract.  Compared to absolutely even grind size the flavor of the finished product is dramatically different.  A good grinder produces evenly sized granules throughout the grind, thus producing far superior coffee.


 
   
  um... no schiit? 
   
  Quote: 





			
				kwkarth said:
			
		

> This is at least as important with a french press as it is for espresso.


 
   
  I strongly disagree with this statement!  I dunno, that is just such a weird thing to say... I dont even know where to begin :/   Espresso is so much more sensitive to the slightest variations in granule size, in my experience - and I have done a lot of experimentation.  I press every morning, and rarely have a bad cup - only different - within reasonable grind ranges.  This is the least I can say for espresso, which often will not even come out of the portafilter if the grind is too small! 
   
   
   
   
  i appreciate your zealousness on the issue, however I think your aggressive response is due to a misunderstanding:  i was not suggesting that blade grinders were sufficient for press coffee, nor was I saying that grind did not matter for a press.  rather, I think one can easily use a capresso infinity for a press with fantastic results, whereas I would not use less than my baratza vario for espresso.  i think that if you only press, the money is better spent elsewhere - headphones, for instance


----------



## gore.rubicon

Just got me a Zassenhaus 151, does some decent fine grinds, needs work on the coarse for french press (poor consistency), takes quite a bit of tweaking and manual grinding but it seems worth it, significantly better than a black and decker i was using before


----------



## kwkarth

Very nice!


----------



## choka

I was a die-hard french-press fan, but recently for convenience I acquired a DeLonghi Perfecta... the coffee tastes gooood...


----------



## Albedo

I drink about 1 liter of coffee pr. day and use a Moccamaster type: 741.73B model: H, a cheaper version of the KBC-741. I'm not that into espresso so a Bialetti Brikka and two plates does the job, one on max and the other maintaining the pressure. For grinding I use a Krups GVX242, not that good for espresso as the powder gets a little too hot, but for my regular cup of coffee it's good. 
   
  Having a grinder opened up a whole new world for me, now beans that's been through the digestive system of a catlike being in the Sumatra jungle actually sounds intriguing.


----------



## Ash

I am a serious coffee nut... or at least so I thought, till I saw this thread!
  I have all kinds of beans from all over the world over the last 4 years and have been surprised as well as disappointed.
  My equipment seems to be the limiting factor... I am using a cheap/free Gevalia coffee machine and a Cuisinart entry level grinder - http://www.amazon.com/Capresso-580-01-Disk-Grinder-Black/dp/B001G8Y2NG/ref=sr_1_13?s=gateway&ie=UTF8&qid=1285329577&sr=8-13
  Although the grinder is ok, it has its issues... inconsistency in grinds and cleaning issues.
   
  I recently got the go ahead from the LOML to upgrade the coffee rig. I am looking for better grinder and a good coffee machine that can do justice to the $$ I spend on the beans. I would like the option of being able to make lattes and cappacinos. I am not a big espresso drinker. Ideally a machine that can do everything from grinding to brewing would be preferred!
  Budget - under a grand, the lower the better!
   
  Please advise!


----------



## Albedo

I've seen many (in fact quite a lot) user reviews and recommendations of the combo Rancilio Silvia + Rocky, about 1K for a new one (Version 3), but you could get a fairly new one (Version 2) for about $750 + shipping: http://coffeegeek.com/forums/members/buysell/493893
   
  An older Silvia goes for about $375: http://coffeegeek.com/forums/members/buysell/498007


----------



## Veemo

I started going to a coffeehouse in Portland and getting coffee made with this ugly little SOB
http://www.amazon.com/ABID-CO-LTD-C-70888-Dripper/dp/B0047W70GY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292565047&sr=8-1
  I like using my pour-over at home. It's quick, and simple to use and clean, though hard to make consistently. This looks like it solves the consistency problem. Basically it's a pour-over with a plug at the bottom, so you can let your coffee brew like with a French Press, then filter like a pour-over. All I can say is that it makes the best coffee I've ever had. Really amazing.
   
  Also, has anyone ever used one of these? 
http://www.amazon.com/HARIO-Coffee-Grinder-Mini-Mill/dp/B001804CLY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1292565023&sr=8-7
  I've heard good things, I think this and the Clever Coffee maker could be a good pair for under a hundred bucks.


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote: 





veemo said:


> Also, has anyone ever used one of these?
> http://www.amazon.com/HARIO-Coffee-Grinder-Mini-Mill/dp/B001804CLY/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1292565023&sr=8-7
> I've heard good things, I think this and the Clever Coffee maker could be a good pair for under a hundred bucks.


 

 My dad actually got this a while back, it's pretty decent for making press grinds. There's slightly more dust compared to the electric Capresso burr grinder that I use, but for something that cheap, it's to be expected. The handle is detachable, so it's slightly annoying to grind when you're doing something else like watching TV. Other than that, it's a decent little grinder.


----------



## TheAudioDude

I got a french press for Christmas.  I must say, this is the best coffee I've ever had!  It tastes just like really good restaurant coffee but it's much smoother.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-1928-16US6-Chambord-Coffee-Press/dp/B00005LM0S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293418825&sr=8-1
   
  I've been using a Melitta Mill & Brew for the past few years and I've never been able to make coffee as good as the french press.  The coffee would always be slightly bitter and I wouldn't be able to taste the full flavor of the beans... until now.
   
  I also got a Cuisinart burr grinder (cheapest one I could find).  Aside from the obvious issue (plastic trapper attracts fine coffee dust), the grounds were very even.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-DBM-8-Supreme-Automatic-CCM-16PC1/dp/B00018RRRK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1293418834&sr=8-2
   
  These gadgets should serve me well for the next few years.


----------



## Kirosia

I just purchased an old Solis Crema SL90 for espresso. My grinder (a Maestro Plus) is crud but I'm still not sure how far I want to get into the coffee game, and even then I'd wait for a refurb Vario to appear. Ordered some Redbird Espresso, should arrive in a few days so hopefully I can make something remotely drinkable.


----------



## El_Doug

If you want to spend a bit less than the Vario (I absolutely love mine, <3 SCG), the Rocky is a great grinder to consider
  
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> I just purchased an old Solis Crema SL90 for espresso. My grinder (a Maestro Plus) is crud but I'm still not sure how far I want to get into the coffee game, and even then I'd wait for a refurb Vario to appear. Ordered some Redbird Espresso, should arrive in a few days so hopefully I can make something remotely drinkable.


----------



## Kirosia

^ I figure if I go that deep, I'll go for broke. 

   
  Freshly roasted (quite possibly a little too fresh). My Maestro wasn't really up-to-par, even at the finest settings, I was getting too quick a shot. Didn't taste too bad (drank like ten shots), though I'm not sure how espresso is supposed to taste. (Nor if I even would like said taste) Still have not been able to steam milk properly.


----------



## Mdraluck23

One of these:


----------



## El_Doug

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> ^ I figure if I go that deep, I'll go for broke.
> 
> 
> Freshly roasted (quite possibly a little too fresh). My Maestro wasn't really up-to-par, even at the finest settings, I was getting too quick a shot. Didn't taste too bad (drank like ten shots), though I'm not sure how espresso is supposed to taste. (Nor if I even would like said taste) Still have not been able to steam milk properly.


 
   
  you'd LOVE a proper shot.  perfect balance of bitter, sour, and sweet, with nice body.  it's worth going to a cafe around your area to try one made by a trained barista. 
   
  have you tried tamping firmer if the shot is extracting too quickly?  though 30lbs of force is recommended, you can go up to 50lbs of force if your grind is too coarse
   
  going for broke... Mazzer Robur is a nice grinder  

  
  Quote: 





			
				Mdraluck23 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of these:


 

  
  those a nice for macchiatos, not much else - they whip up a ton of large-bubble foam, to be sure, but dont help with reaching proper temperature or making nice microfoam


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'm not quite the connoisseur like you guys. I like coffee. I like how some of it tastes better. I really have't been into it long enough to know all about it. My family has a Keurig brewer where you use the little cups and just press "brew".


----------



## Kirosia

I just made what was very close to a latte/cappuccino. Tasted very similar to what I bought from Starbucks a few days ago, which at least means I'm going in the proper direction. Also I learned that grounds and  milk spewing EVERYWHERE is counter-productive to having a hot drink. 
   
  Quote: 





> I like how some of it tastes better.


 
   
  Coffee is inherently bitter to some extent, I believe. Anyways a cheap coffee setup would be a Melitta single-serve cone, paper filters, and a blade grinder (plus fresh-roasted beans, of course). The products (excluding the fresh beans and perhaps the grinder) can often be found at your local supermarket.  Here's a guide (same concept): 
   
http://coffeegeek.com/guides/howtouseapourover


----------



## Mdraluck23

[size=medium]May I add to this thread that I am also an enormous hot chocolate fan. Some steamed milk, Ghirardelli chocolate powder, POW. Perfect. I sometimes add a shot of a raspberry syrup for some delicious flavor.​[/size]

​
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Coffee is inherently bitter to some extent, I believe. Anyways a cheap coffee setup would be a Melitta single-serve cone, paper filters, and a blade grinder (plus fresh-roasted beans, of course). The products (excluding the fresh beans and perhaps the grinder) can often be found at your local supermarket.  Here's a guide (same concept):
> 
> http://coffeegeek.com/guides/howtouseapourover


 

  
  I meant that I do notice "bad" or "good" coffee. Some people are content to chug anything down. I know where I can get a good cup. 
   
  (Don't hate me, but if you are ever in a rut without a good coffee maker and you are on the go, Mickey D's makes an o.k. cup nowadays.)
   
  EDIT: Is the Times New Roman font what happens when you CTRL+V? I just did it because I was afraid I would lose my text when I clicked "Quote".


----------



## El_Doug

Jacques Torres has a very neat method for making hot chocolate with a steamer, which comes out VERY velvety, and perfectly balanced.  Check it out: 
   





  
  Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> May I add to this thread that I am also an enormous hot chocolate fan. Some steamed milk, Ghirardelli chocolate powder, POW. Perfect. I sometimes add a shot of a raspberry syrup for some delicious flavor.​
> ​


----------



## Mdraluck23

I wish I had a real steamer to perform that technique. That looks delicious. *Licks lips, then goes and makes some Hot Chocolate*
   

   
  Please excuse my rapid photography, but I felt like sharing.
   
  EDIT: Upon further inspection of my photograph, I noticed a hair on my mug. Ew. It was my puppy's.


----------



## Kirosia

Quote: 





> (Don't hate me, but if you are ever in a rut without a good coffee maker and you are on the go, Mickey D's makes an o.k. cup nowadays.)


 
   
  I actually like (if prefer) fast food coffee. Perhaps I'm just too used to additives. But anytime I try to add sugar/cream to a fresh home brew, it ends up tasting bad.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Agreed on the additives part. Just like Passion Iced Tea at Starbucks. I only get Starbucks when I have a gift card, and I always go for a Passion Iced Tea. Something they add....


----------



## dfkt

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Agreed on the additives part. [...] Something they add....


 


  Heroin?


----------



## JoeDirte

I've gotta give a Brikka a try.  I love my Moka Express.  Thanks!


----------



## Kirosia

Just tried making a simple "Affogato al Caffe" using vanilla ice cream and a shot of espresso. (Espresso La Forza from CC) Damn that was good.


----------



## El_Doug

aww, no amaretto in it?  shame on you  
  
  Quote: 





kirosia said:


> Just tried making a simple "Affogato al Caffe" using vanilla ice cream and a shot of espresso. (Espresso La Forza from CC) Damn that was good.


----------



## zlobby

Im selling a Cunill Tranquillo espresso grinder.  I was using it with a gaggia classic and it made for great shots.  Burrs still sharp.  PM me if interested.  If this is for some reason considered spamming, mods please remove.


----------



## nick n

I just picked up one of these yesterday on the way home from work. I just could not resist.
 It figures that I would go into a store for $3 worth of foam scraps to re-stuff some headphone earpads and walk out with this thing. I've been eyeing them up for weeks after the lady let me look at one and my excuse is that it will save me $ in the long run. Always have to plan ahead!!! I tried it only 4 times so far with some Direct Trade Intelligentsia "Black Cat" blend. that ran me $22 / lb. but its worth it all the way. Only thing is my grinder is a piece of you-know-what and yes i did see the top post above this... 
  It's called a HANDPRESSO. Comes in a textured black slideout box that's inside the outer shiny box. Has a spare o ring and screen too. Obligatory manual with 7 pages of english and the other 5000 pages are foreign
  Boy is this thing a sturdy and very high quality build.  All hand operated and incredibly fast/easy to clean. I especially love the golden bean logo on the front lol. Anyhow here's how it works see the video because I don't feel like typing it out again, I lost my last post-in-progress.
  It even blows steam out after it is nearly done .I was shocked.
*Anyone else try these yet?* Looking for some tips on tamping, tweaks, etc anything to help make a better shot.
   
  video link on operating this awesome gadget:
http://www.handpresso.fr/hp_videos/hp_manual_domepod.flv
   I know there's similar things out there but this is the only one I have ever seen for sale around here. It had to be done.
   
  One other thing it sounds weird but is supposed to be great. I was talking with the guy making my americano ,( same place I got my beans ) about the upcoming coffee competition here and he mentioned that last time someone had infused *orange juice* with real vanilla beans and used that instead of water for some of his shots. He said it was amazingly good. The espresso apparently already had some citrus notes in it which this amplified. Thought that was worth mentioning in case someone wanted to try that themselves and report back. I don't know how that would work but I guess it might.


----------



## El_Doug

I saw the handpresso video from seattlecoffeegear on youtube - certainly looked interesting for lunch breaks  
   
  orange juice, espresso, vanilla... that sounds vomit-inducing to me, however I somehow want to try it


----------



## grawk

I'll stick with the aerobie for lunch espresso.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





grawk said:


> I'll stick with the aerobie for lunch espresso.


 
  I just looked that up . Does it make a decent shot? ( I assume so )
 So you need to buy a bunch of tiny filters and it is sort of like a compressed air engine piston thing? Looks interesting. Like the ultimate french press, only not really .
   
  The orange-vanilla thing sounds so gross I will have to grab some real vanilla beans and try it. I hope this sort of thing doesn't start getting similar to some of the micro-breweries' beer stuff:, apricot, pumpkin spice, blackberry, strawberry, etc.  I sort of prefer to keep it on the simple side rather than the 120 degree-no foam-verde- long-non fat-in a smaller cup-cinnamon infused-triple-whippacinos....with sprinkles....oh and hold the coffee.


----------



## grawk

The aeropress does a pretty good job.  It comes with a huge supply of the filters, but you can buy more if you run out.  It works as a slightly lower heat high pressure extraction, not that different from regular espresso, but less bitter.  I prefer it to a moka pot for at home espresso (I don't have a real machine), and to starbucks.
  
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> I just looked that up . Does it make a decent shot? ( I assume so )
> So you need to buy a bunch of tiny filters and it is sort of like a compressed air engine piston thing? Looks interesting. Like the ultimate french press, only not really .
> 
> The orange-vanilla thing sounds so gross I will have to grab some real vanilla beans and try it. I hope this sort of thing doesn't start getting similar to some of the micro-breweries' beer stuff:, apricot, pumpkin spice, blackberry, strawberry, etc.  I sort of prefer to keep it on the simple side rather than the 120 degree-no foam-verde- long-non fat-in a smaller cup-cinnamon infused-triple-whippacinos....with sprinkles....oh and hold the coffee.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





nick n said:


> I just picked up one of these yesterday on the way home from work. I just could not resist.
> It figures that I would go into a store for $3 worth of foam scraps to re-stuff some headphone earpads and walk out with this thing. I've been eyeing them up for weeks after the lady let me look at one and my excuse is that it will save me $ in the long run. Always have to plan ahead!!! I tried it only 4 times so far with some Direct Trade Intelligentsia "Black Cat" blend. that ran me $22 / lb. but its worth it all the way. Only thing is my grinder is a piece of you-know-what and yes i did see the top post above this...
> It's called a HANDPRESSO. Comes in a textured black slideout box that's inside the outer shiny box. Has a spare o ring and screen too. Obligatory manual with 7 pages of english and the other 5000 pages are foreign
> Boy is this thing a sturdy and very high quality build.  All hand operated and incredibly fast/easy to clean. I especially love the golden bean logo on the front lol. Anyhow here's how it works see the video because I don't feel like typing it out again, I lost my last post-in-progress.
> ...


 
  That looks pretty cool, how much was it?  The basked looks very small, as does the water reservoir, but hey, even a small shot, if good would be fun to make.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





grawk said:


> I'll stick with the aerobie for lunch espresso.


 

 The aerobie is my go to coffee gadget too, but the pumper looks interesting.


----------



## nick n

The HANDPRESSO locally had a retail pricetag of $110 Canadian, but I get a discount through my work at this store so it came to $104 after taxes.
   The water is apparently  50 ml. It's enough for one shot, and it cleans so fast you can fire out another really quickly, considering you'd probably already have a pile of extra grounds and hot water set to go from prepping the first one.
   
  Compared to the Aerobie, from what I looked at , this is significantly more $. You'd really have to demo it at a store to see if it was what you are after. It has a decnet wieght to it, sort of reminds me of those old-school flashlights that use C cell batteries, that sort of weight.
  In my opinion it's sort of like this site:::: if you can convince yourself you need fancier stuff for reasonably similar end results, then you will believe yourself and hurt your wallet.
  I'd really like to try the Aerobie. This was the first thing I have seen, so I have no way of comparing it  to others. It was the solid heft of the shiny black metal and golden bean logo that made me buy it, I admit it . Also special gauges on the top-front don't hurt either. I am a sucker for crap like that. I should stick with "function before fashion" This place has changed me.


----------



## cn11

My setup:
   

   
   
  I'm also thinking of getting a vacuum canister for better bean longevity. Anyone have experience with something like this?:
   
http://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Coffee-Saver-Starter/dp/B000XR2GMK/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1322751161&sr=8-8


----------



## dfkt

My coffee beans never last so long as that I had to worry about their freshness.


----------



## cn11

Yeah, pretty much same for me. There's always a weekly run to the same local cafe to pick up a fresh pound of espresso roast.


----------



## RedLeader

I just roast my own, really lets you keep control of your stock and freshness


----------



## cn11

What roaster do you use? I've been contemplating getting a Behmor. Also, is your roasting setup smoky at all? Do you have to vent to the outside? 
   
  Home roasting really does seem to be the best way to control freshness. A funny aside story on that note (one which made me realize what a coffee snob I really am)-- I went to my favorite coffee shop to get the week's supply of espresso roast, and I noticed a roast date on the bin of 12/22. So I asked the counter worker if there happened to be any fresher espresso since the bin was two weeks old! He went downstairs to check, and came back up with a new large sealed bag, dated 12/29. Ah, somewhat better. But one wouldn't have to do that if one roasts their own!


----------



## grawk

check out http://oldbisbeeroasters.com  They roast to order.


----------



## rroseperry

Sweet Maria's has a nice line of roasters http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee-roasters.html?source=side, and lots of information about roasting. There's a moderately active forum too. I've had the same Fresh Roast for close to six years, only having to replace the basket when it broke. It's a bit smoky, depending on how dark you push the roast. They've got a newer programmable model now, I think.


----------



## Turbo Ron

I use a Pasquini Livia 90 for espresso and cappuccino.
   
  http://pasquini.com/Front/Views/Products/ProView.aspx?Pnum=1041


----------



## El_Doug

At that price point, I refuse to accept a unit that doesn't have an anti-burn wand, and an e61 brew group
  
  Quote: 





turbo ron said:


> I use a Pasquini Livia 90 for espresso and cappuccino.
> 
> http://pasquini.com/Front/Views/Products/ProView.aspx?Pnum=1041


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> What roaster do you use? I've been contemplating getting a Behmor. Also, is your roasting setup smoky at all? Do you have to vent to the outside?
> 
> Home roasting really does seem to be the best way to control freshness. A funny aside story on that note (one which made me realize what a coffee snob I really am)-- I went to my favorite coffee shop to get the week's supply of espresso roast, and I noticed a roast date on the bin of 12/22. So I asked the counter worker if there happened to be any fresher espresso since the bin was two weeks old! He went downstairs to check, and came back up with a new large sealed bag, dated 12/29. Ah, somewhat better. But one wouldn't have to do that if one roasts their own!


 

 I use a Gene Cafe. I looked at the Behmor, but I do a lot of chaff-heavy, dry-processed, small bean coffees which are the Behmor's weakness. The GC roaster also lets you see the roast, so you have more visual feedback. The smoke isn't too bad if you stay with City to City+ roast levels. Once you approach second crack, you get more smoke. I roast in front of my fireplace, which vents the smoke pretty well. (Not that the smoke is that bad, especially with 1/2 pound batches.)
   
  Home roasting is the way to go. You save money, and you always have fresh coffee. I've been roasting for over two years, and haven't had any coffee older than 10 days in that time. The only bad part of home roasting is you become accustomed to fresh coffee. Only then do you fully realize that the vast majority of coffee you get in restaurants is garbage. Coffee houses are usually better, but not always. I've bought totally stale roasted coffee from a local roaster. (No dates on bag = bad sign!)
   
  My wife and I have become coffee snobs, to the point of bringing our coffee rig when we travel by car. (Even camping, I bring the grinder.)


----------



## Greg_R

I have a Capresso CoffeeTeam TS10 (465 version) and want to warn people away in case they were considering the unit.
   
  Pros:
  - conical burr grinder
  - 10 cup brewer
  - Brew cycle works well (good water temps when I tested it)
  - Less counter space than a burr grinder + brewer
   
  Cons:
  - Next to impossible to inspect and/or clean the grinder
  - Doser slowly becomes more inaccurate.  The dosing is done via a timer so either the timer is bad or the grinder is getting clogged.  I literally run the grind cycle twice to get the required amount of grounds (not what you want with an all-in-one!).
  - Out of the box the machine will leak all over your counter.  From what I can tell, the valve that closes when you remove the carafe does not always open when you return the carafe and seat it properly.  I removed the valve to get around the issue so now I can't grab a quick cup in the middle of the brew cycle.
  - Thermal carafe makes pouring the last cup or two next to impossible so brew what you want + 2 cups.
   
  If you're looking at this price point (<$250) save yourself some trouble and go buy a Baratza Maestro grinder and a Bunn brewer.


----------



## rroseperry

X2 on Capresso not being a good choice. I bought one of their burr grinders ($45 range) and could never get the grind where I wanted it. And forget cleaning the thing.

I ended up going back to a basic Krups. They last forever and I'm not doing espresso.


----------



## grokit

Anybody tried a cup of coffee from a Clover machine? Even if you wanted to spend the $11k you can't buy one anymore as Starbucks bought the manufacturer.
   

  http://www.chow.com/food-news/54246/you-cant-afford-this-coffee-maker/


----------



## JadeEast

There are a bunch of cafes around here that have them. I've had good and bad cups of coffee from the machines; unfortunately,  they aren't magic. In the hands of an uber-coffee geek they can rock, but I've had some weak, under-dosed, body-less coffees as well. They do win in the looking super cool department.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





redleader said:


> I just roast my own, really lets you keep control of your stock and freshness


 


  Ever tried growing a plant or two before they get roasted?


----------



## grokit

From what I have read there are some pretty detailed programming profiles that are different for every bean/roast. Getting these profiles wrong or mixed up would have bad consequences.


----------



## nick n

_Intelligentsia's _*Analog Espresso* Black Cat Project.

 Post moved over to proper coffee-fi thread....


----------



## MS1605

Great find Nick. I'm taking a ride up to intelligentsia in the morning!


----------



## El_Doug

we have a different thread for discussing coffee, fyi


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> we have a different thread for discussing coffee, fyi


 

  
  oh thanks! Didn't realize never searched hard enough! I moved it over.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> What roaster do you use? I've been contemplating getting a Behmor. Also, is your roasting setup smoky at all? Do you have to vent to the outside?
> 
> Home roasting really does seem to be the best way to control freshness. A funny aside story on that note (one which made me realize what a coffee snob I really am)-- I went to my favorite coffee shop to get the week's supply of espresso roast, and I noticed a roast date on the bin of 12/22. So I asked the counter worker if there happened to be any fresher espresso since the bin was two weeks old! He went downstairs to check, and came back up with a new large sealed bag, dated 12/29. Ah, somewhat better. But one wouldn't have to do that if one roasts their own!


 
   
  I love my Behmor.  Been roasting since the mid '70's.  I've been using the Behmor for three or four years.  As already stated, it's a bit messy with heavy chaff coffees and does not do very dark roasts well of full pound loads.  If you roast smaller batches, say around 12-14oz. you can do pretty much anything.  For lighter roasts, it's fairly smoke free, but if you roast dark (beyond city+) some of the smoke will overwhelm the catalytic and smoke up the garage.  Warts and all, I love it.


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I love my Behmor.  Been roasting since the mid '70's.  I've been using the Behmor for three or four years.  As already stated, it's a bit messy with heavy chaff coffees and does not do very dark roasts well of full pound loads.  If you roast smaller batches, say around 12-14oz. you can do pretty much anything.  For lighter roasts, it's fairly smoke free, but if you roast dark (beyond city+) some of the smoke will overwhelm the catalytic and smoke up the garage.  Warts and all, I love it.


 
   
  Hey, thanks for the info, very helpful. I'm growing more and more frustrated with the coffee shop I normally buy roasted beans from... they leave batches out for close to three weeks. That's when it's definitely on the downward swing! Last time they told me it takes a week for roasted beans to rest and off-gas, and that they're at their peak after that. Previously I've read that only takes 1-2 days. I think the employee was just feeding me info to cover their lack of fresh turn (and this is supposedly the finest coffee shop/roaster in the area). Anyway, this got me to thinking it's probably time I start my own roasting efforts. But I will continue to research some of the better roaster choices. The Behmor remains at the top I think (warts and all!)... 
   
  Sites like Sweetmarias & Coffeegeek are quite helpful...


----------



## grawk

http://www.scanomat.com/coffee-brewers/topbrewer


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Hey, thanks for the info, very helpful. I'm growing more and more frustrated with the coffee shop I normally buy roasted beans from... they leave batches out for close to three weeks. That's when it's definitely on the downward swing! Last time they told me it takes a week for roasted beans to rest and off-gas, and that they're at their peak after that. Previously I've read that only takes 1-2 days. I think the employee was just feeding me info to cover their lack of fresh turn (and this is supposedly the finest coffee shop/roaster in the area). Anyway, this got me to thinking it's probably time I start my own roasting efforts. But I will continue to research some of the better roaster choices. The Behmor remains at the top I think (warts and all!)...
> 
> Sites like Sweetmarias & Coffeegeek are quite helpful...


 
  I suspect they were passing along information they had been told, but not observed themselves.  Yes, Sweetmarias is  great place for information, roasters, and green coffee.  I've purchased most of my roasters from them over the years.  
   
  If you've been roasting coffee for any length of time, you know that it reaches peak flavor in 24 hours to a week after roasting, and then it starts going down hill.  At three weeks post roast, most beans bear little resemblance flavor wise to their freshly roasted counterpart.  I've found the rest time for most coffees I've roasted to be between 24 house and three days max.


----------



## grokit

Agreed, it only takes 24 hours max for fresh-roasted coffee beans to fully "rest and off-gas".


----------



## grawk

I've had some that takes longer, but never a whole week.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





grawk said:


> I've had some that takes longer, but never a whole week.


 
   
  The longest rest time I ran into was with a Maui Mokka peaberry bean.  It took fully 3 days for the flavor profile to reach its peak after roasting and then went back downhill over the next two weeks.  For the most part, including with the maui mokka, the flavor fell most rapidly for the first week.  Then degraded more slowly over the next week.


----------



## grokit

I let my beans rest for a day in open containers, do you guys like to seal the beans up right after they cool? That could be one reason.


----------



## Pseudoflowers

Machine- Le'Lit PL041, non PIDed. I'm considering upgrading to a Bezzera Strega in the future.
 Grinder- OE Pharos and Hario Skerton (I do like hand grinders in general, but I bought the Pharos because it easily beats most commercial grinders in terms of quality)
 I have a press, vacpot, and lots of accessories as well.
   
  and @ the person considering vacuum canisters- freezing your coffee is a perfectly acceptable way to preserve it. Just use mason jars or double bag the beans. Multiple tests have been done by HB/Coffeegeek members that show there's no discernible difference between fresh beans and frozen beans, as long as certain precautions are followed.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I let my beans rest for a day in open containers, do you guys like to seal the beans up right after they cool? That could be one reason.


 
   
  If one seals the beans (with a one way valve) after roasting, I would expect the outgassing that occurs, which should be predominantly Co2, would displace the oxygen in the container/bag and thus further help preserve the quality of the roasted beans.


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, I've got my eye on the Breville dual boiler espresso machine.  Lots of bang for the buck and pulls a great shot.  Dual boilers, dual PIDs, one for the shot boiler, and one PID controlled group head electric heater, the steam boiler is thermistor controlled.  Pressure gauge on the shot pressure, stainless boilers, controlled pre-infusion...all very cool.


----------



## fzman

win-win.  less oxygen for the beans, more for us!!!  I use one-way-valve canisters i get from Sweet Marias.  they work quite well - but the valve are paper-based, so you cannot wash them.  i use blue painters tape and a big sharpie to label the cannisters when i have more than one bean-type going at once.
   
   
  also, i think a one-day rest makes better tasting beans, at least for all the ones i have tried over the years.


----------



## Pseudoflowers

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> BTW, I've got my eye on the Breville dual boiler espresso machine.  Lots of bang for the buck and pulls a great shot.  Dual boilers, dual PIDs, one for the shot boiler, and one PID controlled group head electric heater, the steam boiler is thermistor controlled.  Pressure gauge on the shot pressure, stainless boilers, controlled pre-infusion...all very cool.


 
   
  Although initial reports with the Breville have been pretty good, I'm just not sure about its long-term reliability knowing Breville's history. It seems like a lot of the parts on there aren't meant to be replaced, i.e. if it breaks, you'll have to buy a new machine. It's sort of the same situation as with the Crossland CC1- both are theoretically great values, but have unproven durability.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





pseudoflowers said:


> Although initial reports with the Breville have been pretty good, I'm just not sure about its long-term reliability knowing Breville's history. It seems like a lot of the parts on there aren't meant to be replaced, i.e. if it breaks, you'll have to buy a new machine. It's sort of the same situation as with the Crossland CC1- both are theoretically great values, but have unproven durability.


 
  Yup, the CC1 is another one that caught my eye.  The story I hear from the competent places that sell the Brevilles is that Breville wants complete control over their product so they can do failure analysis on them if they ever fail and therefore they do not allow their dealers to repair them.  I've talked to some dealers that are impressed so far with the machines, but all would rather have the ability to get parts and repair them if necessary.  The dealers did tell me that Breville have done extensive longevity / stress testing on the machines and so far they are passing with flying colors.  I guess only time will truly tell.  One dealer told me from their inspections, they expect about 10 years of use out of the machines, where you can expect 20 years out of some of the better Prosumer machines.  10 years is long enough for me, if those 10 years are trouble free.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





pseudoflowers said:


> Multiple tests have been done by HB/Coffeegeek members that show there's no discernible difference between fresh beans and frozen beans, as long as certain precautions are followed.


 
   
  You have to be careful if you want to freeze dark-roasted coffee beans though, the oils are too close to the surface of the bean which can crack when frozen. When the oils are exposed to air they become rancid much quicker because of oxidation.


----------



## Pseudoflowers

kwkarth said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I donno. I'm sure they're fine, but I'd probably like the peace of mind that a good E61/saturated group/lever group would offer if I was spending in that price range. Of course, you're going to have to spend more than 2x what the BDB costs for a dual boiler and completely PID controlled E61 group like the Duetto II or the Vibemme Double Domobar. If I was spending more than 1k on a machine I'd certainly want to be able to do repairs myself. Then again, I'm still in high school and unemployed, so I wouldn't want to have to replace the entire machine and spend the extra money to do so if a part broke. I'm sure you guys have more disposable income than I do.


----------



## Pseudoflowers

Quote: 





grokit said:


> You have to be careful if you want to freeze dark-roasted coffee beans though, the oils are too close to the surface of the bean which can crack when frozen. When the oils are exposed to air they become rancid much quicker because of oxidation.


 
   
  That'd have to be in the realm of french roasts(or maybe full city+) though, wouldn't it? I've never heard of problems like that with beans from specialty roasters, even if they're roasted moderately dark. This is assuming proper precautions are taken like not allowing any moisture to condense on the beans or bag before freezing. On second thought, what would cause the cracking to happen? The oils don't expand when they freeze like water does. In addition, I don't really see how there'd be any negative impact on them from the cold, considering that freezing is a physical change and not a chemical one. Regardless of if the beans are frozen or not, the oils will still oxidize. It'll be a much slower process in a freezer though, considering lower temperatures generally cause chemical reactions to proceed more slowly.


----------



## grokit

I don't really know the how, but I recall an online roaster posting photos of the damage and advising against it. I like to roast until the beans just start to sweat, and I avoid freezing them.


----------



## Pseudoflowers

Hmm, that's odd. I think the general consensus towards freezing has changed within the last few years. Not that I know personally, but it seems like after everyone started looking into it and going against the whole "never freeze under any circumstances" mantra, they found that it wasn't harmful. I honestly don't think I've ever seen someone who is normally a proponent of freezing advise against freezing oily beans in my time on Coffeegeek and Home-Barista.


----------



## grokit

There's actually quite a few articles and opinions on the subject.
   
  Here's one about a blind tasting:
   
  http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2010/10/taste-test-to-freeze-or-not-to-freeze-coffee-beans-v20.html


----------



## Pseudoflowers

These (all from dedicated coffee websites) show no statistical difference and offer great advice on how to properly freeze. 
http://coffeegeek.com/forums/coffee/questions/575762#575762
http://www.home-barista.com/store-coffee-in-freezer-results.html


----------



## Pseudoflowers

Honestly, you're allowed to have your own opinions on it. If you're able to notice the difference, then feel free not to. But I know that when I buy 5lb bags of Redbird (some of the best and most reasonably priced coffee, by the way) and portion it into smaller bags for freezing, unless I pull multiple 18g shots a day, the new bag tastes far better than the end of the last bag which is maybe a week old. All of you should try Redbird, though, regardless of if you freeze or not. This isn't the thread for that, but it needs to be said.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





pseudoflowers said:


> Machine- Le'Lit PL041, non PIDed. I'm considering upgrading to a Bezzera Strega in the future.
> Grinder- OE Pharos and Hario Skerton (I do like hand grinders in general, but I bought the Pharos because it easily beats most commercial grinders in terms of quality)
> I have a press, vacpot, and lots of accessories as well.
> 
> and @ the person considering vacuum canisters- freezing your coffee is a perfectly acceptable way to preserve it. Just use mason jars or double bag the beans. Multiple tests have been done by HB/Coffeegeek members that show there's no discernible difference between fresh beans and frozen beans, as long as certain precautions are followed.


 
  I sometimes freeze freshly roasted coffee, so I have some on hand if I don't have time to roast. I use the following method:
   
  1) Weigh the beans in individual snack-sized ziploc bags, in the amount you need for whatever you typically brew (pot, cup, whatever). I use 55 grams or so to make a 32 oz carafe of coffee, so i weigh out 55 gm. bags.
   
  2) Place the sealed bags in a mason jar, and place the jar in the freezer. I've kept roasted beans up to three months this way. Just open the jar, remove a bag, reseal the jar and put it back in the freezer.
   
  The problems with freezing are odors, and moisture. By keeping the beans in glass, you avoid odors. Individual serving-sized bags allow you to remove coffee without letting moisture condense on the remaining beans.


----------



## anoobis

Hi all, I'm hoping the coffee gurus here can help with my search for a grinder, primarily for use with a cafetiere. For decent quality on a budget, I expect that a manual grinder is the way to go and that's okay.

 My short list comprises: Porlex (mini and tall); Hario mini. From what I can gather, the Porlex is supposed to have better build quality. Despite generally good comments, it seems both makes are less than ideal for coarse grinds (consistency and some grinds too small). However, there don't seem to be any good alternatives in the same price bracket (that I can find available in the UK).

 So am I better off not bothering with either or should I just use a finer grind? Are they good at medium?

 One readily available alternative is Tiamo but I can't find much information and I don't imagine the build quality is as good.

 The other option is to switch to an Aeropress and use a finer grind but would I be better off just spending the difference on a grinder? I have a slight prejudice against the Aeropress but that's not important here.

 Finally, if I went with a Porlex, would the mini suffice for 2 large cups/mugs (not cup as in n-cup cafetiere) or would I really need to go for the tall? Obviously the mini could just be refilled.

 Hopefully I've not tried to cram too much in to one post!


----------



## Planar_head

anoobis said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping the coffee gurus here can help with my search for a grinder, primarily for use with a cafetiere. For decent quality on a budget, I expect that a manual grinder is the way to go and that's okay.
> 
> 
> My short list comprises: Porlex (mini and tall); Hario mini. From what I can gather, the Porlex is supposed to have better build quality. Despite generally good comments, it seems both makes are less than ideal for coarse grinds (consistency and some grinds too small). However, there don't seem to be any good alternatives in the same price bracket (that I can find available in the UK).
> ...




I have the Hario mini and I am using it with a Bodum Chambord and have used it with a Brazil. I have used a cheap blade type grinder, which is my only point of comparison.

Obviously with the blade grinder the grind was much too fine and the resistance when pressing was rather high. There was often sludge.

With the Hario, I have the grind set at only a few clicks from full coarse, which produces a cup which has very little sludge in the last cup.

The amount that you have to grind is dependent on how strong you want the cup. For me, I've never had to grind a second time because the cup wasn't strong enough.
You can actually put too much coffee beans in the grinder and it'll come really close to the top of the burrs. Never had it seize because of it, though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## anoobis

Thanks for the reply, that's encouraging. Have you found the consistency to be good? Is it a 1-2 minute job to grind the beans?
   
  The reason I'm probably going a bit OTT on this is because I've previously used a no-name burr grinder and, while it did a job, I was never really happy with the settings or the outcome; it was just a pain to use. I'm wary of spending more on a quality product yet not getting a superior result (and for cafetiere at that).


----------



## JadeEast

You can always sift out the tiny coffee fines with a sieve if you want to get rid of them, regardless of the grinder.


----------



## PMAP

Does anyone know if there exists something like an electric milk stirrer? Like in a cappuccino machine, but only the part that stirs milk. My gf is looking for one. We have a bunch of handheld whisks including a battery-powered one but they're all crap. And a whole full cappuccino maker is too big and needlessly expensive.


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





pmap said:


> Does anyone know if there exists something like an electric milk stirrer? Like in a cappuccino machine, but only the part that stirs milk. My gf is looking for one. We have a bunch of handheld whisks including a battery-powered one but they're all crap. And a whole full cappuccino maker is too big and needlessly expensive.


 
   


 A hand held milk frother is what you're looking for. See link below:
   
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=handheld+milk+frother&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7665117225&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17228032021545518981&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_5h8bwwzt85_e


----------



## Planar_head

anoobis said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's encouraging. Have you found the consistency to be good? Is it a 1-2 minute job to grind the beans?
> 
> The reason I'm probably going a bit OTT on this is because I've previously used a no-name burr grinder and, while it did a job, I was never really happy with the settings or the outcome; it was just a pain to use. I'm wary of spending more on a quality product yet not getting a superior result (and for cafetiere at that).




It is a one minute job (almost exactly) to fill half the container with ground coffee. My guess is that it would take twice as long to fill the second half. 
I think it also depends on the size of the beans. It's very easy to grind large beans, but it takes slightly more effort with smaller beans.

In terms of ergonomics, it's a "fill with beans and get grinding" sort of grinder. I think from that standpoint it's a breeze to use.

Well, I haven't experienced a change in the amount of mud in the cup since when I first got it. If you intend to frequently clean the burrs or change the settings, I think eventually it would lose it's consistency.
The thing is, I could imagine a better, more consistent grind. I don't think this is an "end game" grinder for a press, but given the alternatives, I'll take this over any of the blade grinders any day.


----------



## allyl

Hario mini owner here as well. It does take a couple minutes to grind, but the factor I have found that most strongly correlates to the difficulty of grinding is actually the roast of the coffee. Dark roasts grind far more easily than medium and light roasts. When mine is in use, I definitely disassemble and clean the burrs once a week, especially with the more oily dark roasts that I enjoy. 
   
  I bought a nice electric burr grinder from Amazon as well to indulge my laziness. Definitely worth it.
   
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AR7SY/?tag=hyprod-20&hvadid=15474605259&hvpos=1o4&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=983623190167696922&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&ref=asc_df_B0000AR7SY


----------



## PMAP

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> A hand held milk frother is what you're looking for. See link below:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=handheld+milk+frother&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=7665117225&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17228032021545518981&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_5h8bwwzt85_e


 
   

 We have a few of those but they are pretty crap unfortunately. A more sophisticated machine would be nice, but it seems these are built only as part of complete cappuccino makers.


----------



## JadeEast

I used to have a bialetti stove top milk steamer. It worked fairly well, but I got rid of it after the pressure valve started to get a bit leaky. Not sure if it would suit your needs.


----------



## anoobis

Quote: 





jadeeast said:


> You can always sift out the tiny coffee fines with a sieve if you want to get rid of them, regardless of the grinder.


 
   
  I'm less bothered about sludge and more about the impact on extraction of having different sized grinds. However, no one seems to think there's a real issue, so I'll just take a punt on one.
   
  More as an aside now, I found this interesting http://boingboing.net/2010/09/30/perfecting-my-travel.html
  Anyone concur or disagree?
   
   
  Thanks for the responses.


----------



## JadeEast

Sifting out the fines can help make a better cup, the fines tend to get over extracted due to their super small size.
   
  I like the travel setup, and the v60 is my favourite method of making coffee. As far as the Skertons grind goes, I did a bit of modification on my Hario Skerton to get the grinds better, but the grind in the article looks pretty good.


----------



## CaffeinatedX42

Quote: 





anoobis said:


> More as an aside now, I found this interesting http://boingboing.net/2010/09/30/perfecting-my-travel.html
> Anyone concur or disagree?


 
   
  I both concur and disagree.
   
  He says a couple of things that indicate while he might be a self proclaimed "coffee snob" he's also not very knowledgeable on the subject as a whole.  That's normal for people who call themselves "coffee snobs" though, similar to people who call themselves "wine snobs".  In general they may have deep knowledge in a very narrow slice of the coffee world, and even deeper passions regarding it, but not a wide ranging knowledge of coffee.
   
  However, you're really asking about the setup right?
   
  His setup is pretty good.  Certainly capable of making a very fine cup of coffee with high clarity.  For making good coffee his equipment choices are all great.
   
  For an ideal travel set, though, I find it lacking.
   
  I would switch out the Hario Pourover & Kalita drip kettle for the Clever Coffee Dripper.  I would also add a combination thermometer/timer, which is something he would have needed to truly get the most out of the setup he described; especially in a hotel room where water temperature control could potentially be very difficult.
   
  The Clever Coffee Dripper (which he incorrectly calls a "Clever Coffee Maker") would be a more ideal travel option for a number of reasons:

 It's easier.  Some hotel rooms would be nightmares to use a Hario Pourover in.  Any hotel room (with a microwave) will be easy to use a Clever Coffee Dripper in.  No mucking about with elbow room, lighting, etc.  Travel can be stressful, unless you find taking several minutes of concentrated effort (with failure being a genuine possibility) to be soothing the Clever Coffee Dripper wins on this tip.
 It's far more flexible and forgiving.  The Hario Pourover is much like using highly analytical headphones; it will magnify any flaws in the coffee beans & grind.  So you really have to ensure you have very good beans on hand with the Hario.  If you're on a trip and you run out of beans, forcing a trip to the local super market you are screwed as the Hario will make "OK" beans taste like crap.  In addition not all beans work well with the Hario; some high quality blends and even single origin beans don't play nice with it at all.  The Clever Coffee Dripper, on the other hand, is very forgiving by comparison.  "OK" beans taste "OK" and all high quality beans taste good to great.  The best "grocery store beans" will taste OK (or even good depending on the store) in the Clever whereas it's highly likely to be a disaster with the Hario.
 It's less bulky.  The Hario requires both the Hario pourover and the drip kettle.  The Clever Coffee Dripper doesn't require any fancy kettle at all.
   
  Just my thoughts though.


----------



## whoever

i just bought a Moccamster KBG-741! So excited! Can't stand the world of expresso-nespresso-senseo-crap anymore! I need the real coffee smell in the morning as it was before! 
  
  

 i'm so happy!!


----------



## AladdinSane

I've had my Moccamaster for a few years now. Occasionally I am tempted by other coffee gadgetry, dials, buttons, gauges, steaming, high pressure gizmo devices but the Moccamaster does one thing and does it superbly...make great coffee even if it is a little basic.


----------



## whoever

thanks! It's great to have some feedback from someone who has it since i couple of years and is still happy with it!





 
  
 i've been doing coffee for years with this 
 so basic is fine! But need to have more cups in the morning, so that Misses does not get jealous !


----------



## fzman

I've had my Technivorm for several years as well.  Just make sure you descale it form time to time, and you'll be fine for years!.  I use Dezscal on the recommendation of Boyds Coffee (who are the US importers, iirc).  They sent me some for free, when I called them to get instructions as to how to send in the unit for repair when it stopped working.  Instead, they sent me this stuff, and an instruction sheet, and it works fine-- great company!!!


----------



## dc-k

just discovered this corner of head-fi and it's taken a while to get through the thread...
  
 I grind using a MAHLKÖNIG VARIO Grinder GENERATION II, which I assume is a Euro branding of the Baratza mentioned in this thread (it certainly looks the same to me). 
  
 I do freeze whole beans (a risky statement on a first posting in in this thread, I know).
  
 I also clean my grinder with Urnex Grindz Coffee Grinder Cleaning Tablets, but I have no idea whether it's worth it...


----------



## PalJoey

whoever said:


> i just bought a Moccamster KBG-741! So excited! Can't stand the world of expresso-nespresso-senseo-crap anymore! I need the real coffee smell in the morning as it was before!
> i'm so happy!!


 
 I'm thoroughly frustrated by British coffee culture - most of my compatriots seem to have completely bought into the Starbucks mentality and the infantile jargon... and the awful awful coffee. I will say in their defence that the Starbucks coffee grinder I bought was both cheap and long-lived and is now my work grinder.
  
 Once the admirable tea and coffee company Whittard started closing nearly all their shops a few years ago, I had trouble sourcing good beans. Thankfully, I persuaded the food market at St Pancras station (London), which I pass through on my daily commute to stock coffee beans (and ground coffee, for those who want that sort of thing) from the Monmouth Coffee Company.
  
 I prefer to use a porcelain filter cone and paper filters, sending the first filtering through the cone a second time for a good rich brew (a tip from Brillat-Savarin). I mainly go for African peaberry beans from Kenya or Ethiopia, as the flavour is much more to my taste. The main trouble with this method is loss of heat, although the porcelain cone retains heat better than my old plastic cone. An electric hotplate that can be set to a low temperature is a good thing to have.
  
 I do very occasionally chuck a cardamom pod or two in with the beans for grinding - heresy to some, but a habit I got from an Eastern European friend. It's a nice flavour combination as long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## dc-k

paljoey said:


> I'm thoroughly frustrated by British coffee culture - most of my compatriots seem to have completely bought into the Starbucks mentality and the infantile jargon... and the awful awful coffee. I will say in their defence that the Starbucks coffee grinder I bought was both cheap and long-lived and is now my work grinder.
> 
> Once the admirable tea and coffee company Whittard started closing nearly all their shops a few years ago, I had trouble sourcing good beans. Thankfully, I persuaded the food market at St Pancras station (London), which I pass through on my daily commute to stock coffee beans (and ground coffee, for those who want that sort of thing) from the Monmouth Coffee Company.
> 
> ...


 
 There are a few decent bean vendors in London. If you are near London Bridge, there's an actual Monmouth Coffee cafe where you can try a good range of beans and buy them in pretty much any quantity. There's also a decent place in soho (on old compton st I think), so it's not a complete loss...


----------



## PalJoey

dc-k said:


> There are a few decent bean vendors in London. If you are near London Bridge, there's an actual Monmouth Coffee cafe where you can try a good range of beans and buy them in pretty much any quantity. There's also a decent place in soho (on old compton st I think), so it's not a complete loss...


 

 I'd love to get down to London Bridge and Borough Market more often, but the only time I can get there is on a saturday, when the place is rammed full of people.
  
 Thank God for the guys at St Pancras for agreeing to sell coffee as well as just serving it. I just asked on the off-chance and they improvised a container, guesstimated the price and sold me the beans. A week or so later, there was a pre-bagged selection on offer. They always have their espresso beans, but the others vary from time to time. Ethiopian Kebel Konga was a recent one, which was superb.
  
 The Sourced Market at the North end of the station is really worth checking out, if you're passing through. They have a selection of produce from a variety of Borough Market traders. Cheeses from the likes of Neal's Yard, charcuterie from Cannon & Cannon and others (I had some venison salami from there yesterday evening) and a small but good selection of booze. And, on weekdays, http://www.kerbfood.com/kings-cross/ is a short walk away, offering a choice of top-notch street food.
  
 When I first started commuting through the Kings Cross/St Pancras area, you'd be more likely to go home with a stab wound than a bottle of Chateau Musar.


----------



## dc-k

paljoey said:


> When I first started commuting through the Kings Cross/St Pancras area, you'd be more likely to go home with a stab wound than a bottle of Chateau Musar.


 
 and possibly a lady who charges by the minute...


----------



## PalJoey

dc-k said:


> and possibly a lady who charges by the minute...


 

 I was offered "business?" by a young lady at 8:30 in the morning once, just outside Kings Cross.


----------



## dc-k

paljoey said:


> I was offered "business?" by a young lady at 8:30 in the morning once, just outside Kings Cross.


that's why I have good sound isolation...


----------



## rekondita

FourBarrel coffee
*+*
 American Weigh Scales Black Blade Digital Pocket Scale
*+*
 Baratza Encore grinder
*+*
 Bodum French Press (8cp) 
*=*


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

I have a plethora of coffee things, from $20 coffee makers, to my espresso machine, my collection of stove top makers, about 5 different grinders neat little storage solutions. Coffee is my other hobby, heh
  
 I think my most used is my little Aeropress I see some people talking about here. Its fantastic, dead easy to clean and use, and the coffee it makes isn't bad. My one compliant is paper filters. If you have a nice grind, non-paper filters are better. They keep more of the flavorful oils in the cup (which is why actual french press coffee is so oily and how presses get more flavor and richer cup sometimes)
  
 you can by some nice metal filters for it, but cost something like $35 for a small metal disk with holes. Its more expensive then the Aeropress


----------



## Gouezeri

Hmmm, I tend to keep it fairly simple these days, due to a lack of space, but on the bar are:
Grinders: Heavily modded Mazzer Major, Rancilio Rocky, Solis Maestro, Hario Slim, Porlex Mini
Espresso: Pressure modded, PIDed Rancilio Silvia, bottomless pf's, pressure gauges, VST baskets, custom tampers by Reg Barber and Thor Tampers etc etc
Brewed: 5 cup Hario syphon, Chemex, v60s, original Aeropress with multiple metal filters, bunch of French Press, Hario pouring kettle
Roasting: Modded Behmor, modded iRoaster
Last but not least, access to multiple world class roasters, many of whom are chums.
If I could only pick one setup: Aeropress, Able filter, Porlex Mini

My best experience lately, getting to take Mr Cosmic Ears @PhilGT on a coffee tasting in London a few weeks ago, that was organised just for us. 

Yeah, I've been into this coffee thing for a while longer than audiophile


----------



## PalJoey

Among my Christmas presents today was an Aeropress. I look forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## rekondita

paljoey said:


> Among my Christmas presents today was an Aeropress. I look forward to seeing what it can do.




So many things!

http://worldaeropresschampionship.com

I would recommend buying a couple of metal filters; the paper ones, easy as they are, don't let some of the coffee oils pass through, so it lacks a little depth. Also, don't use it for espresso; although it says it can do espresso on the box... it really can't.


----------



## PalJoey

Just had a few tries with the Aeropress, using the supplied paper filters, and the results are encouraging. When I get home, I'll order the metal filter and use that.


----------



## warubozu

Inverted Aeropress method:


----------



## PalJoey

Yep, that's how I've been doing it. I ignore the numbers on the side, as it doesn't make enough for 4 cups unless you like your coffee really diluted or use very small cups. A full load for a good big mug, with a little hot water to dilute.


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> Just had a few tries with the Aeropress, using the supplied paper filters, and the results are encouraging. When I get home, I'll order the metal filter and use that.


 
 The metal filter has arrived, as a very quick replacement for the empty packet that came through my letterbox yesterday.
  
 Now I have a stack of several hundred unwanted paper filters, as supplied with the Aeropress. I wonder if there's an alternative use for them...


----------



## PalJoey

The food market at St Pancras Station in London has started selling cold brew coffee, as well as the excellent Monmouth coffee beans.
  
 So I bought some, and now I have a bottle of cold brew to try tomorrow morning. Any fans of this (fairly) new coffee fad?


----------



## Planar_head

Yes, I made cold brew in my coffee press a during the summer. It is very good; very smooth. I usually make it extra strong and dilute it with water or milk.


----------



## PalJoey

Well, this stuff is made by a company called Sandows, and I think it's a bit insipid. Diluting it further could only be a bad idea.
  
 I don't think it's my kind of thing, but at least now I know.


----------



## Planar_head

I wouldn't draw such conclusions till you've tried making some yourself, with your favorite coffee beans, if you have the resources.


----------



## PalJoey

planar_head said:


> I wouldn't draw such conclusions till you've tried making some yourself, with your favorite coffee beans, if you have the resources.


 
 It looks reasonably easy to do (apart from the time required, of course), but I won't be buying the aforementioned brand again.


----------



## saxman717

Can't beat a good french press --- the only trouble with that method is when you are serving up cups for more than 2-3 people --- either need a huge french press or need to serve a couple, then have the rest wait 5 minutes for their cups....


----------



## dc-k

I love the handpresso Nick N referred to, I use mine with the ese pods because it makes travelling easier and no tamping issues.
  
 I also have a minipresso which is even more compact, but not quite as good (only half the pressure and ground coffee only, no pod option...)
  

  
  
 both are remarkable kit though...


----------



## PalJoey

I made some cold press coffee today with the Aeropress. That was a quick version, though, taking only about 20 minutes. I only used supermarket beans this time, but it was damned good!
  
 Now I have it set up to very slowly drip some cold coffee overnight and that should be even richer. If that's a success, then I'll use some serious quality beans for the next experiment.
  
 I have used various methods of making coffee over the years and the Aeropress knocks the bollocks off all of them. I used to use a porcelain filter cone, and ran the coffee through the filter twice, but that meant that you had to keep the receptacle warmed somehow, or you got a rich but lukewarm result. The Cafetiere/French Press has never really done it for me, producing a more bitter, greyish-brown brew.
  
 The Aeropress gets a similarly rich result to twice-filtered, but it does the job very quickly, losing less heat. And if you fill your cup with hot water (emptying it just before pressing coffee into it, naturally!), that cup of coffee will stay hot 'til you've finished drinking it. Unless you're my dad, who has the habit of leaving cups of tea and coffee until they are stone cold, then drinking them anyway.
  
 The best thing about the Aeropress is that it takes almost more time to dry than it does to clean. And the drying time is only a few seconds' wiping.


----------



## Planar_head

Oo, that's interesting. I just recently got a Aeropress and feel that I finally got the technique down for a good hot cup. Might be time to switch it up and go cold-brew.


----------



## PalJoey

I'm just back from visiting the folks over Christmas, and coming home to the kind of coffee that you get from the Aeropress is wonderful.
  
 My sister has one of those capsule machines and it just isn't as good...


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

paljoey said:


> I'm just back from visiting the folks over Christmas, and coming home to the kind of coffee that you get from the Aeropress is wonderful.
> 
> My sister has one of those capsule machines and it just isn't as good...





I have a higher end tasamo. No comparison to my aeropress. Although the tasamo is very good for what it is. The bar code system really does put kuregg to shame, it can foam, and a just pressure, and water depending on what the code tells it to do. But the coffee sits in the packs pre ground for a long time, ends up slightly plasticy and fake tasting. Despite being a semi decent brand. Then all the waste from the packs.

Can't even touch even my simple aeropress with fresh ground to serve, local roasted coffee. Just uses a simple tiny paper filter (you can get reusable metal ones)


----------



## PalJoey

seencreative said:


> I have a higher end tasamo. No comparison to my aeropress. Although the tasamo is very good for what it is. The bar code system really does put kuregg to shame, it can foam, and a just pressure, and water depending on what the code tells it to do. But the coffee sits in the packs pre ground for a long time, ends up slightly plasticy and fake tasting. Despite being a semi decent brand. Then all the waste from the packs.
> 
> Can't even touch even my simple aeropress with fresh ground to serve, local roasted coffee. Just uses a simple tiny paper filter (you can get reusable metal ones)


 
 I've bought the metal filter for the Aeropress and would recommend it.
  
 Meanwhile, I am about to try roasting green coffee beans for the first time ever. Okay, dry-frying them, rather than roasting. Fingers crossed!


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> Meanwhile, I am about to try roasting green coffee beans for the first time ever. Okay, dry-frying them, rather than roasting. Fingers crossed!


 
 Hmm... uneven visual results, despite regular stirring and shaking. I will try a lower heat next time.
  
 When the beans have cooled down, I will report back on the flavour. They are Ethiopian beans from a company called Rave, who are new to me, bought from Amazon. 
  
 I've tried coffee from many different countries and the Kenyan/Ethiopian beans are definitely my go-to for a top brew. Mind you, for something very different, I sometimes have Monsooned Malabar: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monsooned_Malabar


----------



## PalJoey

Okay, first taste. *Very *aromatic! On this evidence, you can easily tell the difference between pre-roasted and freshly-roasted, even if the former come from a quality supplier. There's a slightly over-roasted taste (my fault!), but overall a success, especially for a first attempt.
  
 Future cups should only get better.


----------



## robm321

.


----------



## PalJoey

robm321 said:


> .


 
 Enigmatic...


----------



## PalJoey

Second attempt at coffee roasting/frying. I started on medium heat, then raised the temperature in two steps 'til the husks started cracking.
  
 I also used a very thick-bottomed saucepan, to even out the heat distribution and stirred the beans more than I did last time. A much more even-looking result.
  
 This batch will get its first grind for tomorrow morning's cuppa - I will report back.


----------



## serman005

paljoey said:


> Second attempt at coffee roasting/frying. I started on medium heat, then raised the temperature in two steps 'til the husks started cracking.
> 
> I also used a very thick-bottomed saucepan, to even out the heat distribution and stirred the beans more than I did last time. A much more even-looking result.
> 
> This batch will get its first grind for tomorrow morning's cuppa - I will report back.


 

 This is probably a dumb question but, do you have to turn them? If so, how do you do that?


----------



## PalJoey

serman005 said:


> This is probably a dumb question but, do you have to turn them? If so, how do you do that?


 
 I've been roasting/frying my first packet of coffee about 100-150g at a time. What I do is put it on low heat for a few minutes, to get the base of the pan hot and also warm the beans without precipitating 'first crack', which is when the husk of the bean pops away from the bean itself. You can stir it a bit at this point, just for peace of mind.
  
 Then you turn up the temperature for actual roasting. My electric hobs have six settings, so to start roasting proper, I click up from 2 to 3 or 4 (still experimenting, but 3 seems to work alright). *Then *you have to stir and shake pretty much all the time, through the first crack and as the beans brown.
  
 As I prefer a medium roast, I don't go to 'second crack', which is Espresso territory (and heading towards charcoal if you're not vigilant). Then I turn them out onto a large baking tray so they cool quickly. Bear in mind that, like toasting peanuts or cashew nuts for a recipe, coffee beans are dense, so they will continue cooking on residual heat for a bit after you take them off the actual heat source. Therefore, cooling them quickly is worth preparing for. A colander is another solution, as you can shake it around to cool the beans and a lot of the husk will fall through the holes into a strategically-placed container (or the sink).
  
 Then I go out into the back yard and pour them from one bowl into another, so the breeze can carry the husk away. Then store, uncovered, for a day or two before sealing. This is to with de-gassing, as CO2 leaks out of roasted beans and is best left to float away, although there is much discussion on how long you leave the coffee to do this.
  
 I have finished my initial pack of green beans, but have ordered more - another lot of Ethiopian plus a pack of Monsooned Malabar. Can't wait!
  
 There are lots of different methods you can look up online, including the use of modified popcorn makers.
  
 I am still fumbling my way towards better results, with a few hints taken from the internet. I may fool around with some other methods, just for the fun of it. But even my first unevenly-roasted batch was memorable! It is the aroma that hits you when you grind a serving of beans that just smells more pungently coffee-ish.


----------



## PalJoey

Forgot to mention - a couple of months ago, I spotted a burr grinder discounted to pretty much half price. It is a DeLonghi, which isn't high-end or anything fancy, but the discount brought it into blade grinder price range. I'm more than pleased with it!
  
 My old Bodum blade grinder now does duty making coriander-chilli sauce for bhel puri, or sometimes blitzing spices or nuts.
  
 Behind it in the cupboard is a Starbucks blade grinder. It used to be my 'work' grinder, while I had the Bodum for home use. Now that's pretty much the only thing I'd ever willingly pay money for in a branch of the well-known tax-dodging bean-murderers. Basic, reliable, and about £5-£10 cheaper than any other model available in the UK at the time I bought it. Shame they can't make drinkable coffee...
  
 But burr grinding is worth going for, if the price is right.


----------



## jodgey4

Bodum vacuum guy myself , smoothest coffee you can make!


----------



## robm321

I've always liked the french press the best but also use poor (pour) over for the mornings when I don't want to deal with the press method.
  
 I need to try some of these other ways to compare.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

robm321 said:


> I've always liked the french press the best but also use poor over for the mornings when I don't want to deal with the press method.
> 
> I need to try some of these other ways to compare.




Heh on those mornings I use my tassamo T65

Although I do like percolator coffee. I have 5 different stove top ones. It's no espresso machine, but it's decent enough


----------



## PalJoey

I have had excellent coffee from a French press, but only from people who know what they are doing.
  
 Far more often, I've been served a greyish-brown brew that disappoints on almost every level.


----------



## robm321

^ Agreed, I never order it out. I just make my own. And even at that, everything has to come together just right. No matter how consistent I am, the taste always seems to vary slightly. But, sometimes, everything comes together and its magic.
  
 When I'm out, I'll get either an espresso, latte or cappuccino. At home its always black, nothing added.


----------



## PalJoey

I like the very consistent results I get with an Aeropress and, since getting it, have retired my filter cone and espresso jug, possibly for ever.


----------



## WraithApe

+1 for Aeropress - very consistent. Impressed at your dedication in roasting your own beans, @PalJoey! That's a step too far for me... I usually just swing by Ozone in Old Street. I've got some Gaharo Hill beans from Burundi to try this morning!


----------



## PalJoey

wraithape said:


> +1 for Aeropress - very consistent. Impressed at your dedication in roasting your own beans, @PalJoey! That's a step too far for me... I usually just swing by Ozone in Old Street. I've got some Gaharo Hill beans from Burundi to try this morning!


 
 I've only just started roasting, and don't intend to always roast my own, but I have two packs of green beans ready for when my current batch of pre-roasted is finished. 
  
 I used to work near Old Street, on the corner of Charlotte Road and Rivington Street. The whole area's changed a lot since then.


----------



## WraithApe

paljoey said:


> I've only just started roasting, and don't intend to always roast my own, but I have two packs of green beans ready for when my current batch of pre-roasted is finished.
> 
> I used to work near Old Street, on the corner of Charlotte Road and Rivington Street. The whole area's changed a lot since then.


 
  
 It has indeed. The ever-onward march of gentrification continues apace... the area hasn't lost all of its character though, unlike some parts of London - Camden Lock springs to mind! I still hang out there a fair bit, and Ozone is favourite haunt (near where Dragon Bar used to be on Leonard Street, if you remember that place). Excellent coffee.


----------



## robm321

I need to try the Aeropress.


----------



## PalJoey

robm321 said:


> I need to try the Aeropress.


 
 You might want to search for local coffee houses that offer Aeropressed coffee to get a taste, and maybe even ask them for opinions and tips.
  
 I just had a look on the American Amazon site, and you can get it new from under $30. That would come as standard with several hundred paper filters, which are fine to get started with.
  
 I'd advise buying a stainless steel filter for long-term use, though.


----------



## PalJoey

My latest delivery of green beans was Monsooned Malabar which, for some reason, produced a lot less chaff than the Ethiopian Sidamo beans I roasted in my first experiments. Both were from the same supplier, Rave Coffee.
  
 Still, it makes a fine brew.


----------



## RazorJack

My love for coffee is sustained by:
  

  



 (I actually use a different grinder but couldn't find an image online..)
  
 I also got a Bodum french press but really prefer this old fashioned hand drip method! 
  
 The beans I use are from a local roaster and never roasted more than a few days before delivery. I always try new varieties if they are available, but my favorite is Colombia Supremo.


----------



## robm321

^ Nice setup.


----------



## PalJoey

wraithape said:


> +1 for Aeropress - very consistent. Impressed at your dedication in roasting your own beans, @PalJoey! That's a step too far for me... I usually just swing by Ozone in Old Street. I've got some Gaharo Hill beans from Burundi to try this morning!


 
 I've just (as in this very afternoon) been offered a job interview at a company very close to Old Street. So if that goes well, I might find myself popping down the road to Ozone for my coffee fix!


----------



## Planar_head

Hey y'all, I'm looking for a new coffee grinder. I usually Aeropress and french press; almost polar opposites in terms of grind coarseness. I have a manual ceramic burr grinder which has served me very well, but I'm looking for more consistency in my french press and a finer grind for the Aeropress. Basically, what do you use? I was looking into Baratza grinders, but that's a lot of coin to drop on something that may only be slightly better than the cheapie 30 buck grinder. I could get a second grinder manual grinder for the french press, but likewise I'm also interested in getting more consistent and less muddy french press cups.


----------



## PalJoey

planar_head said:


> Hey y'all, I'm looking for a new coffee grinder. I usually Aeropress and french press; almost polar opposites in terms of grind coarseness. I have a manual ceramic burr grinder which has served me very well, but I'm looking for more consistency in my french press and a finer grind for the Aeropress. Basically, what do you use? I was looking into Baratza grinders, but that's a lot of coin to drop on something that may only be slightly better than the cheapie 30 buck grinder. I could get a second grinder manual grinder for the french press, but likewise I'm also interested in getting more consistent and less muddy french press cups.


 
 Which country are you posting from? It'd be a waste of time suggesting something that's not on sale where you live.


----------



## Planar_head

paljoey said:


> Which country are you posting from? It'd be a waste of time suggesting something that's not on sale where you live.


 
 The US of A. I would be surprised if you could find a grinder available online in only one country. I'm not trying to buy artisan coffee grinders made by Japanese craftsmen here.


----------



## PalJoey

planar_head said:


> The US of A. I would be surprised if you could find a grinder available online in only one country. I'm not trying to buy artisan coffee grinders made by Japanese craftsmen here.


 
 Well, there are certain brands that will be more expensive in one country than another, with import charges etc. For instance, an American-made grinder would probably work out cheaper than a Morphy Richards (British) or a Delonghi (Italian).
  
  
 Seeing as I'm in the UK, I'll leave it to the USA Head-Fi members to make recommendations for what's available at the best price in your market.


----------



## Planar_head

paljoey said:


> Well, there are certain brands that will be more expensive in one country than another, with import charges etc. For instance, an American-made grinder would probably work out cheaper than a Morphy Richards (British) or a Delonghi (Italian).
> 
> 
> Seeing as I'm in the UK, I'll leave it to the USA Head-Fi members to make recommendations for what's available at the best price in your market.


 
 What do you use PalJoey?


----------



## PalJoey

planar_head said:


> What do you use PalJoey?


 
 I used to use a blade grinder, which was cheap and reliable, but left significant large bits of bean unground.
  
 Then, about 6 months ago, I was browsing Amazon.co.uk and noticed that a De'Longhi KG79 burr grinder was temporarily on a 40% discount. A much more even grind, so much more flavour extracted per bean.
  
 Now the blade grinder is only brought out of the cupboard for blitzing coriander, chilli, coconut cream and lemon juice when I need Bhel Puri green sauce.
  
 There's a website called CamelCamelCamel which you can use to track price variations of selected products, so if you are patient, you could get yourself an electric burr grinder on a discount if you keep tracking the discounts.


----------



## robm321

^Good advice.

Also, there is a mod for the Hario manual grinders that helps even out the coarse grinds.


----------



## PalJoey

Well, my electric burr grinder died on me. So I dug out my spare (blade) grinder - also dead as a doornail.
  
 Luckily I still had an even older blade grinder, a very cheap Starbucks-branded one, which hadn't been used in a few years, but still worked. So there is one thing you can buy from Starbucks that's actually any good at all!
  
 I now have a manual burr grinder on order; also a discounted item. Less to go wrong, and a little exercise before a brew makes it feel more like you've earned it!


----------



## SDBiotek

I'm just starting to experiment with different kinds of coffee to use in my French press.I have a cheap Kyocera branded manual burr grinder that works OK for a course grind. I'm eying one of the Orphan Espresso Lido models, but have to save up for it (spent too much on headphones last month).


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> Well, my electric burr grinder died on me. So I dug out my spare (blade) grinder - also dead as a doornail.
> 
> Luckily I still had an even older blade grinder, a very cheap Starbucks-branded one, which hadn't been used in a few years, but still worked. So there is one thing you can buy from Starbucks that's actually any good at all!
> 
> I now have a manual burr grinder on order; also a discounted item. Less to go wrong, and a little exercise before a brew makes it feel more like you've earned it!


 
 The manual grinder has arrived, and is doing a decent job so far. Still experimenting with the grind settings to see how fine it will go.


----------



## Ilomaenkimi

I used to drink 6-8 cups of ordinary (bad)coffee per day. Now i decided to cut it down, and concentrate on quality instead of amount.
Three cups per day now, weekday mornings and weekends i enjoy with these:


----------



## Cycle Guy

Not really a gadget but a few custom coffee  cups that I have painted for a few people


----------



## Turbo Ron (Apr 27, 2020)

This is my setup.  The single dose grinder is more expensive than the espresso machine.


----------



## episiarch

I don't recognise the grinder. What is it? From what you're saying it must be vastly more expensive than the Niche, so I assume correspondingly good?


----------



## Turbo Ron (Apr 28, 2020)

kafatek.com  KafaTek Monolith Conical Grinder.  Quite a bit for expensive than the Niche.  They are all hand made and are limited production.  Also you can go to  forums.kafatek.com


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## episiarch

Turbo Ron said:


> kafatek.com  KafaTek Monolith Conical Grinder.  Quite a bit for expensive than the Niche.  They are all hand made and are limited production.  Also you can go to  forums.kafatek.com


Looking at their site now. Wow. Quite a monster.


----------



## Turbo Ron

When they go up for sale they are sold out within 5 seconds.  Dennis puts them up for sale about about two or three times a year.  He builds about 50 to 100 units.  You leave your deposit.  About four to five month later you pay the balance, and the product is shipped to you.  Each unit is tested and comes with a full detailed inspection sheet showing all details including coffee extraction, alignment of burrs, etc, etc. Used ones come up for sale occasionally when someone was able to snag a new one.  Used ones are rarely sold for less than the retail price.


----------



## Turbo Ron

Extraction from my KafaTec Conical Espresso Grinder.


----------



## turbo1

I also got a mochamaster just in time for social distancing.  It was the first item I bought for working from home even before a monitor and laptop stand (shows where my priorities are).


----------



## Turbo Ron

Where did your name turbo1 come from?


----------



## turbo1

Turbo Ron said:


> Where did your name turbo1 come from?


Hahaha hi Turbo...I wish I had a better reason, but this was my go-to screen name for awhile and it’s what I used when I first made this account in 2011. How about yours?


----------



## Turbo Ron

I have a Twin Turbo Porsche.  Six Porsches over the years.  Two Twin Turbos.


----------



## Krassi

Hi!

I am into hario hand brew stuff after having espresso machines for long time
And i got me this lovely grinder..

A La Cimbali Max with hybrid grinding and for heavy duty gastro use..
I took it apart, got new grinding disks and took that useless super ugly doser off that is simply a nightmare to clean..

Then some Ikea package waste and black ductape for a first improvised direct grinder with tuned hopper that does not spread the beans inside the machine..


with some nice fresh rosted coffee its a lovely combination even in this improvised state.
makes amazing fluffy grinded coffee!


----------



## Turbo Ron

Same headphones as me.  How do you like the Sundara?


----------



## Sonic Defender

I love good coffee, use a basic Hario hand crank grinder often with an Aeropress or French Press. The Sundara is a very nice headphone. I was on the loaner tour but the headphone arrived too late and I was far too busy in a professional program to get much time, but what I heard I liked. For me the Edition X V2 is wonderful and would be a HFM model I would recommend for anybody who doesn't mind a slightly less dynamic sound that favours listenability. The Edition X V2 is special. 

Any great light roasted bean recommendations from this group? I drink up to a medium medium, can't stand anything that is dark. Cheers.


----------



## Krassi

I like Sundaras together with my new tube amp.. but against my K340 they are like my Graef grinder.. ok but not magical  .. really graef grinders suck... They grind like Shotgun with small to giant pieces..

Just did some coffee right now and now i know that this small roasting shop is ..crap 
i need to drive to my good one now since tomorrow shops are closed..

whats really magical is freshly grinded fresh roasted good coffee if you pour water over it after the first 30 seconds.. 
.. its like a fountain coming from the depth and really bubbling like crazy


----------



## turbo1

Turbo Ron said:


> I have a Twin Turbo Porsche.  Six Porsches over the years.  Two Twin Turbos.


Hahahaha incredible...you have a lot of nice things


----------



## Damz87

Didn’t realise there were coffee threads! Here’s my humble setup


----------



## Lolito

My Ducatti:


----------



## Lolito

Krassi said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am into hario hand brew stuff after having espresso machines for long time
> And i got me this lovely grinder..
> ...



I have a diy modded, single doser grinder too. Mine a bit more elaborated maybe, tomorrow i post photo.


----------



## Lolito

Turbo Ron said:


> This is my setup.  The single dose grinder is more expensive than the espresso machine.



Love the magica, best ever heat exchanger machine out there with vibration pump out there. That grinder is more expensive than sonus faber and macintosh together. That is a proper Abyss of a grinder.


----------



## cddc

Damz87 said:


> Didn’t realise there were coffee threads! Here’s my humble setup




Very nice machine!

How long will these premium looking expresso machines normally last?

I've already had 2 failures on entry-level expresso machines.


----------



## Lolito

cddc said:


> Very nice machine!
> 
> How long will these premium looking expresso machines normally last?
> 
> I've already had 2 failures on entry-level expresso machines.



Rancillio for example is a great machine, can be used by your grand children if maintained properly. My machine was already 10 years old when I bought it, that was 6 years ago. Works as good as new. BUT, these are manual machines. The automatics last you less than a printer.


----------



## cddc

Tjinez said:


> Some more pictures of latte art made with Rancilio Silvia at home:




Lovely photos, can you also post some pics on the expresso maker?


----------



## cddc

Lolito said:


> Rancillio for example is a great machine, can be used by your grand children if maintained properly. My machine was already 10 years old when I bought it, that was 6 years ago. Works as good as new. BUT, these are manual machines. The automatics last you less than a printer.




That's cool, thank you very much for the info. Rancillio seems to be a great machine!


----------



## cddc

cddc said:


> Very nice machine!
> 
> How long will these premium looking expresso machines normally last?
> 
> I've already had 2 failures on entry-level expresso machines.




Forgot to mention both of my entry-level expresso machines quit working after 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Lolito

cddc said:


> Forgot to mention both of my entry-level expresso machines quit working after 1 or 2 years.



Entry-level is a very relative term, hehe 
Decent espresso machine never quit working, you just replace parts after years of use, but properly mainteined, they just can not break. Plastic things do break.
Entry level machines are 500$ new, or much more... metal made. Gaggia classic pro it's a decent entry level machine, cheapest, don't know current price. I had one used for 110€ though, was great. Also had a 90€ used grinder first.


----------



## kadinh

Tjinez said:


> Some more pictures of latte art made with Rancilio Silvia at home:


----------



## AlexCBSN

Well, my other hobby it's coffee and couldn't resist to take a pic. Unlike audio, I don't spend much money in it, the thing is that even though I do appreciate a good cup of Joe, my routine is:

Wake up (everyday 6:30 am, no days off cause work) 

Choose which iem and source I'm gonna use for the morning 

Get up and chat to my dogs, try to convince em to understand that I'll be out all day 

Walk to my coffee machine 

Make a espresso, froth some milk 

Walk to my window, sit down and enjoy the only 20 minutes of my day where I can thinker anything or truly enjoy music. (By the way, guess where I started this post)

So my morning routine has to be fast and efficient, j had a Breville infuser but for the first 2 years I had it, it was used and abused in my restaurant. When it came down to buying a new one I had to put everything in a balance I really wanted to get a rancillio Silva or a gaggia classic pro, even saw some mods and etc. Got the Breville bambino plus, I was actually disappointed at the beginning, even ordered the return from Amazon. But there's 2 things about it that are truly exceptional:

I can start brewing right away, literally, 3 seconds and the machine is ready. 2 passes with the single shot and the element is ready

The milk steamer it's ready to go as soon as I pulled my shot. And the pressure it's quite good. The auto frothing option hasn't worked at all with me but I'm guessing that it has to do with Mexico city altitude 

I have an old aeropress and a trusty v60 that can make amazing specialty coffees but those are collecting dust since I have no time lately. 

Maybe in the future I'll get something better. For now, it's a good setup. 

The Breville grinder it's a workhorse. It's not the best but it's quite reliable, there's not much variations in yields per grind, I pull 18grs / 19grs for 36/ 38 extraction. I used to weight the pull but I gave away my scale a couple of months ago. Though I'm used to my cups, so I know where I have to reach hehehe


----------



## AudioCats (Apr 26, 2022)

budget coffee grinder review #3
(#1 and #2 are in the other coffee thread)

*Enzoo EZ-20A countertop coffee grinder, conical burr, 110v AC*








Currently $50~ $60 on amazon and ebay. Amazon reviews indicate multiple design & QC problems but the detachable grinder-head arrangement intrigued me, so I bought one to play with.

this one is the reddish-brown version, the color is close to terracotta. (in the photo: the hopper lid next to a small flower pot)




*Conclusion:
Not recommended, do not bother, not worth the time. All else aside, this grinder produces way too much fines.*

*the good:*
** relatively quiet when running

*the bad:*
** got a bad unit, the front control panel is non-functional. The LED's will blink and +/- button will turn on different LED's and the portafilter holder will detect the presence of portafilter, but...... I could not get the motor to run. So I didn't get to use it before taking it apart.
** the red color is from some kind of powder coating. They didn't clean the parts well after the coating process, loose red powder is present in un-coated area, including the underside of hopper lid and ground collector lid. It will get into the coffee if not cleaned off thoroughly. 
(If you have to get one of these, I'd suggest getting a black verion. Assuming black plastic material doesn't need additional surface coating.)






** those two little screws holding the hopper gate piece are too short/small, no holding power whatsoever. Plastic material in the hole is stripped, screws just sit in the hole and can fall out at any time (when that happens: hopper falls off the grinder, screw jams the burr and motor overheats).











** coffee ground outlet funnel gets clogged by fines (amazon reviews). The funnel needs mod, or just not using the funnel piece (to do that the grind head needs to be set a certain way)







** powdery fines build up around the auger piece, requires frequent cleaning. This happens even when set to the coarsest setting. (no solutions)




** lots of static build up in the ground collector.
** way too much fines (see below)



*Fine/Coarse setting* is done by rotating a metal ring, very convenient. It will do from medium-fine (table sugar size) to medium-coarse (coarser than commercial pre-grounded coffee). I don't think it can go fine enough for espresso purpose, I tried some and the juice came out a little fast.
I took the grinder head apart and adjust the "fine" to "burr barely-chirping", but the result was not much different from the factory setting.

---- update: after some use and running at low voltage (~50v), the grind from the finest setting works ok in my steam espresso maker, but the juice is a bit bitter.
I sifted some grounds (at the finest setting) and got 14g of ultra fines and 71g of usable espresso/moka-pot size. 
The ultra fines are floury ( I used it for turkish style coffee and worked well. )

There is still a lot of powdery fines build up around the auger piece even at the coarsest setting, so the ground uniformity is not very good.
Maybe ok to grind for the office coffee maker but that is about it.

--- update after about 2 week of use:
works ok in the office, grind at #7 for a basic Mr-coffee drip coffee maker. maybe slightly bitter but we are not picky, the beans used are cheap (mostly eight-o'clock, seattle's-best etc). The result is good enough for the intended purpose.
But this machine is really only ok for that one setting (#7~#8, drip coffee size). It produces way too much powdery fines at lower settings, espresso/moka results are bitter; even at the coarsest setting #10, which produces large (and inconsistent) chunks, there is still 20% fines (fine enough to use in a moka-pot). 
Overall about 1/3 of the grounds are "way too fine" for a given setting.
The burr set in this machine is just no good.

The Mueller Ultra-grind looks to be of a similar design ( the base is a little different), maybe it has a better burr set.

*power consumption:*
60w at normal 115v AC, free spinning;

This grinder will run on either AC or DC power. (motor is a DC motor, there is a bridge rectifier on the circuit board)
Lower supply voltage => slower grind, much less electrostatic build up, much lower sound level.
power consumption when grinding dark roasted beans: 20w at 45v AC; 16w at 24w AC.

grind speed ( 18 grams, at the finest grind setting, Peets French roast)
--normal 115v AC:  35 seconds
--48v DC:                1m40s
--24v DC:                4m30s ; very quiet operation, just a low rumbling sound.
grounds from lower RPM grinding seems to be a bit more consistent.

*Must-Do mods*:
** replace the hopper gate screws to longer screws.
** remove the center section of outlet funnel (pictured above)

*further mods:*
** By-pass the front panel control, add an in-line switch in the power cord to manually turn it on/off (or just plug/unplug the power cord).
This requires removing the bottom plate, take out the PCB and add one jumper wire to by-pass the relay. Logic-related wires can be left unplugged from the board.
















** electrically grounding the burr, and use a metal coffee ground collector, to reduce/prevent electrostatic build up. It is a little tricky to ground the burr, the metal fine/coarse adjustment ring is not connected to the burr.


The locking of the outlet funnel moves a plastic ramp in the grinder head. The ram must be up to trip the "grinder head presence" interlock. To run the grinder without the funnel: rotate the outter ring (underside of grind head) counter-clock-wise to raise the ramp.







after rotation:







But "not using the funnel" won't bring much benefit, fine powder still cakes around the auger head.




grind-head-detection interlock switch




motor and gear assembly




motor, marked "DC120v 150w".
Notice the 2020.10.22 which looks to be a date code. But the date code on the base-plate label shows 2010. Maybe this is a refurbished/rebuilt unit (and the front panel still doesn't work)







steel conical burr, the inner burr is about 31mm OD


----------

